# ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.<==



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who has received their invitations already.

Here is a new thread for those waiting for invitations still. A couple of useful suggestions:


Invitation rounds apply to *189 and 489 (family sponsored) visas ONLY*. State sponsored visas do not follow invitation rounds
When posting, it is very helpful if you have a signature that includes a) your occupation code, b) your EOI points total, and c) the date you submitted your EOI. This will avoid a lot of back and forth posts asking you these questions. If you don't have a signature yet, you can create one by clicking "User CP" in the second banner at the top of the page and then find "Edit Signature" on the left side under Settings & Options.
If you've received an invitation and have questions about how to apply for your visa, please post these questions in a different thread. That will help keep this one clean for people still waiting for an invitation.
Invitations are issued at 12:01 Canberra time on the day of the invitation round.

DIBP publishes information about invitation rounds here: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil They are often slow updating the results of each round (at this moment the latest round published was from Feb. 17th), so you may need to check every day or two if you want to see the results from more recent rounds. If you click on "Invitation Rounds" and then select "Current Invitation Round", you can scroll down to see the EOI cut-off date of that round.

Hope this information is helpful. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

By the way, dates for the April rounds haven't been published yet, so anyone's guess regarding the possible dates is really a guess. If I were in a pool, I'd put my money on April 13 and 27, but April 6 and 20 are probably just as likely.


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> By the way, dates for the April rounds haven't been published yet, so anyone's guess regarding the possible dates is really a guess. If I were in a pool, I'd put my money on April 13 and 27, but April 6 and 20 are probably just as likely.



Considering February & March round dates, April 6 & 20 seems more probable


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Waiting for April round...

Request everyone to update the IMMITracker for better visibility. Here is the link https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi people,

I have submitted my EOI on 12/03/2016 for 190 first with 55 points, then I have got PTE result with 10 points. SO I have updated my EOI for 190 and 189 with 65 points on 09/03/2016. As a result, I have received an invitation for 190 (with 70 points) on 17/03/2016, but I do not want to go with 190. I was expecting my 189 invitation in yesterday's round (23/03/2016) but have not received.

Can anybody please tell me what's happening here because I suppose to get invited for 189 yesterday?

Please people give me your views because I am very tensed now.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12/02/2016 - EOI (261313 Software Engineer - 55 pts)
09/03/2016 - EOI updated (65 pts -> 189, 70 pts -> 190)
17/03/2016 - Got invited for NSW nomination 190
23/03/2016 - Waited for 189 invitation ????


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Considering February & March round dates, April 6 & 20 seems more probable


It should be on 4th and 18th of April


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

schatzii said:


> Subscribing


We are in the same boat 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12/02/2016 - EOI (261313 Software Engineer - 55 pts)
09/03/2016 - EOI updated (65 pts -> 189, 70 pts -> 190)
17/03/2016 - Got invited for NSW nomination 190
23/03/2016 - Waited for 189 invitation ????


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 12/03/2016 for 190 first with 55 points, then I have got PTE result with 10 points. SO I have updated my EOI for 190 and 189 with 65 points on 09/03/2016. As a result, I have received an invitation for 190 (with 70 points) on 17/03/2016, but I do not want to go with 190. I was expecting my 189 invitation in yesterday's round (23/03/2016) but have not received.
> 
> ...


If you have filed both application in same EOI then you are not going to get invitation under 189 as you already have invitation under 190. 

Also, people with 65 points even not receiving invitation under 189 so when you have received invitation under 190 then I would say go and accept it and proceed further with your immigration process. Anyway, NSW is the state where you will find more jobs even if you have 189 invitation.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Looking at 23rd March invite round with none of the 65 pointers getting invite as the quota for 261313 is almost full. Any guesses how many invites are left for 261313 and is there any hope of getting invite with 65 points in April round?

Regards.


----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

Subscribing...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12/12/2015 - ACS Results
12/01/2016 - PTE Academic (L:70/R:77/S:73/W:69)
15/01/2016 - EOI (261312 Developer Programmer - 60 pts)


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Subscribing..


----------



## Tamer83 (Mar 8, 2016)

I have just received my invitation from my agent. Wishing u all good luck in the next round.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

what does it mean status submitted





vthomas said:


> Waiting for April round...
> 
> Request everyone to update the IMMITracker for better visibility. Here is the link https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

*status*



ivetka233 said:


> what does it mean status submitted


Its mean you have submitted the EOI on skillselect website Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

pras07 said:


> If you have filed both application in same EOI then you are not going to get invitation under 189 as you already have invitation under 190.
> 
> Also, people with 65 points even not receiving invitation under 189 so when you have received invitation under 190 then I would say go and accept it and proceed further with your immigration process. Anyway, NSW is the state where you will find more jobs even if you have 189 invitation.


Are you sure I will not get invite for the 189 as I have already received an invitation *NSW nomination (not actual 190 visa sillSelect)* invitation? One of immi agent told me to wait for 189 invite with the same EOI and there is not a problem.


----------



## mur2aus (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi all, 

When will be the next round?

Some people say that the round for year 2015-2016 is over and the next round will be only on july 2016 for the year 2016-2017.

Could some one clear my doubt ..

Thanks in advance


----------



## attiqkhan (Mar 24, 2016)

HI, 

How much time will be taken to get the state nomation invitation. @ parthvi, you got the intvition for 190 visa , can you please give me some information about that.

thanks


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Are you sure I will not get invite for the 189 as I have already received an invitation *NSW nomination (not actual 190 visa sillSelect)* invitation? One of immi agent told me to wait for 189 invite with the same EOI and there is not a problem.


Well, I also have submitted 189/190 both in same EOI through agent and they said if we receive one invite then other one will not send until previous is lapsed. 

What do you mean by "not actual"?


----------



## attiqkhan (Mar 24, 2016)

parthvi said:


> Are you sure I will not get invite for the 189 as I have already received an invitation *NSW nomination (not actual 190 visa sillSelect)* invitation? One of immi agent told me to wait for 189 invite with the same EOI and there is not a problem.


how much you waited for getting the invition ?

thanks


----------



## attiqkhan (Mar 24, 2016)

pras07 said:


> Well, I also have submitted 189/190 both in same EOI through agent and they said if we receive one invite then other one will not send until previous is lapsed.
> 
> What do you mean by "not actual"?



How much you waited for getting the invitation .

thanks
attiq


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

mur2aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When will be the next round?
> 
> ...


I didn't hear this from anybody yet and I really hope that your source is wrong.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Are you sure I will not get invite for the 189 as I have already received an invitation *NSW nomination (not actual 190 visa sillSelect)* invitation? One of immi agent told me to wait for 189 invite with the same EOI and there is not a problem.



NSW Nomination invite is not going to affect your EOI at any case(unless you apply for that nomination). You EOI will be locked only when you receive '*Visa Invite'.* So, you stand a chance to receive 189 invite with same EOI. 


I see people are getting confused with nomination invite and Visa invite.. 

Usual process: 
1. NSW sends you an invite for nomination to your email based on your EOI profile. This will not affect your EOI. 
2. Once you apply for this nomination from the provided link, NSW will validate and issue you the actual 'Visa Invite.' 
3. After this stage, your EOI gets locked and status changes to 'Invited' and can no longer receive another invite.


----------



## Mihi (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi all! I submitted my EOI with 70 points for business and systems analyst (261111) on the 15 march 2016. Was hoping to get invited by 23 March but surprisingly did not receive any invitation. Very strange situation. Anyone knows why this is happening or anyone with a similar experience?


----------



## Usernameless (May 26, 2015)

Could someone describe process of 489 invitation (not family sponsorship) - for example, does 65 pointer of xy profession has to wait clearing of all 65 pointers for 189 of xy profession or there is some other procedure?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Bharathi,

Please clarify if the EOI will get locked when we apply for NSW as in when we pay fees? Or it will be locked when we receive a positive invite from NSW.

Regards.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> Please clarify if the EOI will get locked when we apply for NSW as in when we pay fees? Or it will be locked when we receive a positive invite from NSW.
> 
> Regards.


Hi,

I am just expanding my above post.. 

Usual process: 
1. NSW sends you an invite for nomination to your email based on your EOI profile. *This will not affect your EOI. *
2. You apply for this nomination from the provided link, upload required docs and pay the fee. No change in EOI at this stage.
3. Now, NSW will validate and issue you the actual 'Visa Invite.' *At this stage, your EOI gets locked and status changes to 'Invited' *and can no longer receive another invite.

Your EOI will be locked (change to Invited) and cannot attract any other invite only when your nomination is approved. In your words, 'when you receive a positive invite from NSW'.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks a lot Bharathi for your detailed post and explanation. Now it's clear. Thanks again.

Regards.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Mihi said:


> Hi all! I submitted my EOI with 70 points for business and systems analyst (261111) on the 15 march 2016. Was hoping to get invited by 23 March but surprisingly did not receive any invitation. Very strange situation. Anyone knows why this is happening or anyone with a similar experience?


This could only mean that the cut-off date for this round is before 15th of March.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

attiqkhan said:


> HI,
> 
> How much time will be taken to get the state nomation invitation. @ parthvi, you got the intvition for 190 visa , can you please give me some information about that.
> 
> thanks


Hi, it just took 8 days to get an invite for state nomination once updated my EOI with (190 --> 65 +5 & 189 --> 65 points) for 261313. Even I am not quite sure whether I will be getting my 189 invitation or not with same EOI submission. There are many questions around with the same EOI submission for 190 & 189. I am very confused at the moment.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

pras07 said:


> Well, I also have submitted 189/190 both in same EOI through agent and they said if we receive one invite then other one will not send until previous is lapsed.
> 
> What do you mean by "not actual"?


You can refer the below link, and you will understand what I meant by "not actual invitation of 190" because I have only received only an invitation of state nomination yet.

The difference between a subclass 189 and a subclass 190 visa? | Working In Australia


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> NSW Nomination invite is not going to affect your EOI at any case(unless you apply for that nomination). You EOI will be locked only when you receive '*Visa Invite'.* So, you stand a chance to receive 189 invite with same EOI.
> 
> 
> I see people are getting confused with nomination invite and Visa invite..
> ...


Once I applied for state nomination and getting invite for 190 visa for the existing EOI, so in this case if I want to receive an invite for 189, should I have to create another separate EOI just only for 189 (with different correspondent email address) as I heard from immi agents?


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Mihi said:


> Hi all! I submitted my EOI with 70 points for business and systems analyst (261111) on the 15 march 2016. Was hoping to get invited by 23 March but surprisingly did not receive any invitation. Very strange situation. Anyone knows why this is happening or anyone with a similar experience?


Same happened for me with 65 points (submitted on 9th March) and waited for 261313 on 23rd of March, but have not received. Very very strange scenario


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Same happened for me with 65 points (submitted on 9th March) and waited for 261313 on 23rd of March, but have not received. Very very strange scenario


Yes. Thats why I said you have got the invite so better proceed further as 189 has no prediction.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Once I applied for state nomination and getting invite for 190 visa for the existing EOI, so in this case if I want to receive an invite for 189, should I have to create another separate EOI just only for 189 (with different correspondent email address) as I heard from immi agents?


Yes. You have to create another EOI with 189 subclass. An EOI has incur only one invite regardless of which subclass you apply. If the status has changed to 'Invited', that EOI will not be considered for 189 visa rounds.


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

follwing


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi ,

I have submitted my EOI on March 17 2016,
Based on my PTE score, experience snd ACS aspect I have claimed 60 points.

Can I know the possibility of getting an invitation on March or April ?

Regards
Arun


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ArunkumarB said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on March 17 2016,
> Based on my PTE score, experience snd ACS aspect I have claimed 60 points.
> ...


What is your occupation?

There are no more invitation rounds scheduled for March, and the April schedule hasn't been published yet. Whether you may get an invitation in April will depend on your occupation.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Are you sure I will not get invite for the 189 as I have already received an invitation *NSW nomination (not actual 190 visa sillSelect)* invitation? One of immi agent told me to wait for 189 invite with the same EOI and there is not a problem.


Until the 190 won't expire you won't get 189. Not sure how ur agent told u this but, let say u get any invite irrespective of 189/190 the eoi freezes. Now u got ur 190 and u can't get 189 until the other invite is in active status.


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> What is your occupation?
> 
> There are no more invitation rounds scheduled for March, and the April schedule hasn't been published yet. Whether you may get an invitation in April will depend on your occupation.


Thanks Maggie for your reply.
The nominated occupation is Developer programmer (261312)
visa type : subclass 189
Points : 60
Submitted : 17 March 2016 

would like to know probability for an invitation based some trends observed.
Just to know whether I need to get the PCC ready soon or do it once invitation received.

Regards
Arun


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi,
I am a new joiner with the following details:

Anzsco code : 141311 (Hotel or Motel Manager)
Age : 30 points
English : 10 points
Qualification : 15 points
Experience : 10 points
NSW state nomination : 5 points
Total : 65+5
EOI for 190(NSW) : 09.03.2016


Now ,as per the information at myimmitracker and on the other threads i could gather that ICT Business and System Analysts, Software and Applications Programmers,Accountants are the ones who are getting the maximum invitations as they are in higher demand in comparison to the other occupations.My question (to anyone who could answer) is NSW has a total of 4000 invitations to send in this financial year and 1344 invitations have already been sent till Jan.Is there any possibility of me getting an invitaion?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

rohannanda17 said:


> Hi,
> I am a new joiner with the following details:
> 
> Anzsco code : 141311 (Hotel or Motel Manager)
> ...


At the end of june most of higher pointers will invited. Only 55 pointers would be invite if the last month ( may) will be remain for 60 pointers in 189. Then 55 pointers may invite in 190.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi

Could anyone please explain the following:

1) in Education History Section of EOI

"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"
question has been asked.

If a person has originally completed Masters but assessment authority assessed it as Bachelors so what should one select as Qualification, Bachelors or Masters?

This is actually really confusing and making me really frustrated, the thing is whole setup is made to look like you need to put your actual qualification details regardless of how your assessment authority assessed it but it cant be that way because there is no other option available to calculate education points etc.


2) in employment history should one put the actual start date of relevant employment or from the date assessment authority deemed skilled?

again the question is made to look like you have to put your actual start date and again if thats how it is then how will points be calculated for the actual deemed skilled employment period. I dont know why they have made it look so confusing.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

subscribing ..

55 + 5 pointer with proficient English, waiting for NSW invite for occupation 261311


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.&lt;==*



parthvi said:


> Same happened for me with 65 points (submitted on 9th March) and waited for 261313 on 23rd of March, but have not received. Very very strange scenario



Dude stay in touch ..I submitted mine on 8th March ..rest all info are the same..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking at 23rd March invite round with none of the 65 pointers getting invite as the quota for 261313 is almost full. Any guesses how many invites are left for 261313 and is there any hope of getting invite with 65 points in April round?
> 
> Regards.


One friend of mine with 65(2611313) point got invitation . EOI date was - 10th march.


----------



## vijumn (Jan 9, 2016)

I have submitted EOI (2611313) on 23rd March with 65 points. Waiting for invite ..


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi singh_lucky, do u remember the exact EOI date as my EOI date was 9th March with 65 points and I was not invited for 261313.

Regards


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Singh_lucky said:


> One friend of mine with 65(2611313) point got invitation . EOI date was - 10th march.


Could you please give the exact detail of the EOI date and profession with code..as mine was of 08th March .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi panks_777

Is your occupation code 261313 with 65 points?

Regards.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

[Q UOTE=abhipunjabi;9763370]Hi panks_777

Is your occupation code 261313 with 65 points?

Regards.[/QUOTE]

yes mate!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Even my EOI date is 9th March, panks_777 and I also didn't get invite.

Regards.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

parthvi said:


> We are in the same boat
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 12/02/2016 - EOI (261313 Software Engineer - 55 pts)
> ...


Read it somewhere, "A bird in hand is always better than the other one flying". Why did you apply for NSW if you were not interested? You guys have taken someone else's chances and not utilizing the invites. Please submit EOIs wisely because people are dying to get invites.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Could you please give the exact detail of the EOI date and profession with code..as mine was of 08th March ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


261311. System Analyst .. EOI date was 10th march ...


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Following*

following


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

USI said:


> Read it somewhere, "A bird in hand is always better than the other one flying". Why did you apply for NSW if you were not interested? You guys have taken someone else's chances and not utilizing the invites. Please submit EOIs wisely because people are dying to get invites.


Just a thought mate . Does not mean to offend you at all . Lets leave it up-to people to decide whether they want to just apply just for 189 or both (189 and 190) and i believe they are matured enough to do so .


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Singh_lucky said:


> 261311. System Analyst .. EOI date was 10th march ...



I am little bit confused how 2613XX code was invited for 10th March EOI effective date ..as mine code is also in similar category and EOI date 08th March..this is something very strange ..any one could please provide your valuable comments on the above situation..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Singh_lucky said:


> 261311. System Analyst .. EOI date was 10th march ...



By the way 261311 is not system analyst rather its analyst programmer.correct me if I am wrong..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Just a thought mate . Does not mean to offend you at all . Lets leave it up-to people to decide whether they want to just apply just for 189 or both (189 and 190) and i believe they are matured enough to do so .


I never stopped him from applying nor did I interfere dude. I have just given a suggestion to submit an EOI only if you'd take it up, so that people who genuinely need an invite would get a chance. Infer my message well before you throw a thought please.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> I am little bit confused how 2613XX code was invited for 10th March EOI effective date ..as mine code is also in similar category and EOI date 08th March..this is something very strange ..any one could please provide your valuable comments on the above situation..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, this must be a typo coz, code for Systems Analyst is 261112 and not 2613XX. Hope this helps.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

USI said:


> Hey, this must be a typo coz, code for Systems Analyst is 261112 and not 2613XX. Hope this helps.



What a deliberate typo error 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Tamer83 said:


> I have just received my invitation from my agent. Wishing u all good luck in the next round.


iam egyptian too friend , can i ask u some questions in private message to not distract other members?


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Dude stay in touch ..I submitted mine on 8th March ..rest all info are the same..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you applied for only one subclass 189 in one EOI or more?


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

vijumn said:


> I have submitted EOI (2611313) on 23rd March with 65 points. Waiting for invite ..


In the same boat


----------



## Nirmal3913 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys,
Has the April invitation round dates released yet?
It'd be great if someone could help me with this-
I have submitted EOI on 27/10/2015 for subclass 189 For the occupation General Accountants (221111) with 65 points. Sadly I did not get invitation in March round. Do you see any chances of getting invitation in April?

My points break down: Age 25 English language 20 level of Education 15 Australian Study requirement 5 ----- Total 65

Thank you!!
Nirmal


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

parthvi said:


> Have you applied for only one subclass 189 in one EOI or more?



Yes only one ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Nirmal3913 said:


> Hey guys,
> Has the April invitation round dates released yet?
> It'd be great if someone could help me with this-
> I have submitted EOI on 27/10/2015 for subclass 189 For the occupation General Accountants (221111) with 65 points. Sadly I did not get invitation in March round. Do you see any chances of getting invitation in April?
> ...


Nirmal till date the results of March Rounds are not published it has been very dissapointing rounds for some occupation codes, especially With job codes having pro rata arrangements. 
I guess You should be able to secure an invite in April rounds which should probably be on 6th and the 20th April. Meanwhile let us wait to see where the cutoff has moved with latest round of invites.


----------



## Nirmal3913 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you Vikas, lets hope for the best in April rounds.
Nirmal




vikaschandra said:


> Nirmal3913 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


----------



## mekabubu (Mar 26, 2016)

*263111 eoi invitation 60 points*

i submitted my eoi on the 15/03/2016 and didnt get an invitation on the 23rd as i was expecting.

1)Can someone tell me if i can expect to be invited in April and how does one find out if there are chances of being invited or will i have to wait longer.

2)Should i apply for state nomination now, or should i wait a couple of months because i dont want to delay my case any further.if i do get invitation for 190, can i not use it if i get an invitation for 189 afterwards?

3)when is the new quota announced by the way?


i have seen some people get invitation in march with 60 points and they applied in march. 


thank you ppl in advance. 

IELTS: 7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5
Points: 60
code:263111
EOI submitted: 15/3/2016
invitation:not yet


----------



## ssai22 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi folks below are my details.

Software Engineer(261313)
Skilled - Subclass - 189
Age - 30 points
PTE (Overall-80) - 10 points
ACS Submitted: 15 points 
Masters in Australia - 5 points
EOI: 20/01/16 (60 Points)
Invitation : xxxx

I wanted to know how can i increase my points. I am married and my wife is working as an auditor (Accounting) in Mumbai. is there any way that her profile could add some points to my case. Also i had filed my EOI on 20th jan, so now if i appliy for 190 NSW n update the EOI will the date for 189 also change after the update? please help me. Thank you.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

If you spouse occupation is also listed in SOL list then you add her also but she has to pass skill assessment and get 6 in each IELTS modules.

If you modify EOI to add spouse points then EOI effective date will be changed with new date but if you modify just to include 190 then it doesn't matter.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

ssai22 said:


> Hi folks below are my details.
> 
> Software Engineer(261313)
> Skilled - Subclass - 189
> ...


Not so sure of your partner's skill addition, I guess your partner should be from the same SOL(Not sure on this again). Coming to your 190 NSW, you can file another EOI without having your 189 eoi edited(better option). Also the date of submission won't be affected until your points change. You could either lodge a new EOI with a different account or edit the same and add NSW to your existing application.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

pras07 said:


> If you spouse occupation is also listed in SOL list then you add her also but she has to pass skill assessment and get 6 in each IELTS modules.
> 
> If you modify EOI to add spouse points then EOI effective date will be changed with new date but if you modify just to include 190 then it doesn't matter.


Does she need to have any minimum number of years apart from IELTS 6 in all bands to claim 5 points or a positive skills assessment from any authority would do? Like for instance, I am an analyst programmer(with 4 years ACS approved exp) and if my wife gets positive result from ACS for ICT Business analyst (with 1 year of experience after deducting her 2 years to equate) can I still claim for partner skills? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mekabubu (Mar 26, 2016)

mekabubu said:


> i submitted my eoi on the 15/03/2016 and didnt get an invitation on the 23rd as i was expecting.
> 
> 1)Can someone tell me if i can expect to be invited in April and how does one find out if there are chances of being invited or will i have to wait longer.
> 
> ...


:frusty:

anyone can help in this regard. Will be very much appreciated. :noidea:


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

mekabubu said:


> :frusty:
> 
> anyone can help in this regard. Will be very much appreciated. :noidea:


You will get invitation on April first round. I am also waiting with you.


----------



## mekabubu (Mar 26, 2016)

pras07 said:


> You will get invitation on April first round. I am also waiting with you.


any advantage in apply for VICTORIA SS? or should i leave it


----------



## Lady$Bird (Sep 25, 2015)

Please add me to the list as well, even though there is no chance of me getting an invite this year 

Occupation Code : 261312
Category : 189
Points : 60
DOE - 24-Mar-2016


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.&lt;==*

Hello every one !!
I have a query ..

Can we submit 2 EOI's i.e 189 and 190 with same job codes?
If yes then what will be the consequence if got invited for 190 first and still want to get invited for 189 on coming next two rounds .. 

If anyone had faced a situation like this?
After invite for 190 do we have certain amount of time to accept the invitation?

Thanks for your help..always


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

*Waiting for 190 invite*

I have submitted EOI for 190 on 20/02/2016 for 2613xx category with 60+5 points but still I haven't received invite from NSW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

mekabubu said:


> any advantage in apply for VICTORIA SS? or should i leave it


No harm in applying for any States but you should get invitation in coming round under 189.


----------



## dimuthunuwan (Sep 9, 2013)

subscribing....


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

*database administrator*

frenz i have submitted my EOI subclass 190 with 65 point yestrday for NSW under nominated skill as DB administrator.


i couldn see my job in skill list for NSW my consultant says there is DB admin in new skill and highly skilled list .

am worried about this ,

do anyone have any idea on this whether il get an invite soon or ???


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Submitted my EOI today
Occupation code: 233214
Visa: 189
Points: 65
DoE: 29/03/2016
What are the odds... Anyone??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sahiledge said:


> Submitted my EOI today Occupation code: 233214 Visa: 189 Points: 65 DoE: 29/03/2016 What are the odds... Anyone??


Next round you will get an invite.


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi,

Following are my info.:

Occupation code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
DoE: 20/03/2016
Visa: 189
Points: 65

Do I have any chance for next round or even this year???

Also, I have submitted for visa 190 with state option as "Any". Will that effect my odds of getting selected for 190?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

psskhal said:


> Hi, Following are my info.: Occupation code: 261312 (Developer Programmer) DoE: 20/03/2016 Visa: 189 Points: 65 Do I have any chance for next round or even this year??? Also, I have submitted for visa 190 with state option as "Any". Will that effect my odds of getting selected for 190? Thanks in advance.


There is a chance with 65 points, yes.


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There is a chance with 65 points, yes.


Thanks for quick reply.

So, I should select some state rather than just selecting "Any" as state?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

psskhal said:


> Thanks for quick reply. So, I should select some state rather than just selecting "Any" as state?


For sc189 any is totally fine.


----------



## Nitasha11 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI on 27/03/2016
ANZSCO- 261112 System Analyst
Points SC 189 - 65PTS

Waiting to get an invite in Apr 2016. 

Do i need to get US PCC if i stayed there for 10months? As per the document checklist available on border.gov.au it says if we stayed in other countries for total 12 months only then we need to submit PC for that country.

Could someone please confirm if at a later stage anyone has been asked to submit PC even if they stayed for less duration >6months and <12months?

Thanks


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi my occupation is 261313 software engineer. EOI date 23/03/2016 when can i expect invitation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nitasha11 said:


> Hi, I submitted my EOI on 27/03/2016 ANZSCO- 261112 System Analyst Points SC 189 - 65PTS Waiting to get an invite in Apr 2016. Do i need to get US PCC if i stayed there for 10months? As per the document checklist available on border.gov.au it says if we stayed in other countries for total 12 months only then we need to submit PC for that country. Could someone please confirm if at a later stage anyone has been asked to submit PC even if they stayed for less duration >6months and <12months? Thanks


Usually, it is not required for total stay less then 12 months.

However sone members claim they saw someone being requested usa pcc for stays less than 12 months.

I have not seen such myself.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi occupation 261313 software engineer
EOI submitted 23/03/2016
Points:60
Visa subclass 189
When can I expect invitation? Thank you.


----------



## lychik (Mar 23, 2016)

Best of luck to you guys to be invited asap.
I didn't get an invite on 23 Mar and looking up for the next invitation round as well as you guys.

Myself:
=================
Software Engineer 261313
IELTS: L7.5, R8.5, W7.0, S7.0
Visa 189 - 65 points
Visa 190 - 70 points
EOI date of effect - 18/03/2016
Invitation - praying to get asap 
=================


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Next round you will get an invite.


Thanks Andreyx


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Still no result update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## Sharath009 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi All,
Am planning to apply for ACS next week and I have 1.2 years work experience in Australia(from Dec2010 to Feb2012). Should i mention it to ACS and also can i claim 5 pts for work experience in Australia.


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

Software Engineer 261313
Score 65 points
EOI submitted 13th March 2016
Visa Type 189

Awaiting invitation!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

Subscribing..


----------



## mikruti (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello All

Job code : 2613**
Points :65
EOI : 29 March 2016

What are the chances of getting the invitation in the next rounds in April? or rather are there any chances?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi mikruti,

There are some people waiting with 65 points from 8th March.
Don't know about the chances as they have not yet updated the result of last 2 rounds.

Regards.


----------



## mikruti (Mar 29, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi mikruti,
> 
> There are some people waiting with 65 points from 8th March.
> Don't know about the chances as they have not yet updated the result of last 2 rounds.
> ...


Thanks Abhi,

Do you have the links where the results are updated. Do you mind sharing your timeline please?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

mikruti said:


> Thanks Abhi,
> 
> Do you have the links where the results are updated. Do you mind sharing your timeline please?


check this out mate - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## guptamanmohan (Mar 16, 2016)

how to subscribe?


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

USI said:


> check this out mate - your link


Hi USI. Where did you get this information (number of invitations sent and cutting dates) about the invitation round of 9th March and the number of invitations sent in 23rd March? I am asking because DIPB website has not been updated yet and I am desperately looking for this information.

Thank you!


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

*ACS skills assessment validation*

Hi all!

I need help from you guys who are more experienced than me. I am facing a problem and I'd like your inputs.

My ACS Skills Assessment was issued in 22 July 2014. It is valid for 24 months after been issued. So, in 22 July 2016 (less than 4 months) it is not valid anymore. So, my question is:


Let's suppose I receive an invitation, until which step does ACS assessment need to be valid? If it is until I submit it (let's suppose 1 month after being invited) or until DIPB outcome about the visa (until 3 months after I submit it)? Because if I receive an invitation in April or May and the assessment needs to be valid until I submit it, I think I don't need to worry. However, if it needs to be valid until DIPB outcome (April or May + 3 months) it won't be valid.

Does anyone know about it??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi all! I need help from you guys who are more experienced than me. I am facing a problem and I'd like your inputs. My ACS Skills Assessment was issued in 22 July 2014. It is valid for 24 months after been issued. So, in 22 July 2016 (less than 4 months) it is not valid anymore. So, my question is: Let's suppose I receive an invitation, until which step does ACS assessment need to be valid? If it is until I submit it (let's suppose 1 month after being invited) or until DIPB outcome about the visa (until 3 months after I submit it)? Because if I receive an invitation in April or May and the assessment needs to be valid until I submit it, I think I don't need to worry. However, if it needs to be valid until DIPB outcome (April or May + 3 months) it won't be valid. Does anyone know about it?? Thanks in advance!


Until the date of ITA. All documents should be valid at the time if ITA.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Guys!!

This is to update you all the 09march invitation round result is published at the official site.. 

2613XX last cutoff till 5th March - 65 points .,

Please go through the result for more details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

*Ceiling*

2613XX

09th March total invitation sent -218 , remaining 602 for this year..

We don't have update for 24th March yet


----------



## WAG (Feb 8, 2016)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I need help from you guys who are more experienced than me. I am facing a problem and I'd like your inputs.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have my Qualification assessment been asset 3 years back, Do I have to renew it ? or only work experience that should be asset?
cheers


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hope they should update the results for March 24th also in this week.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Eagle471 said:


> Hope they should update the results for March 24th also in this week.


Hope so


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Total 90 invitations were sent in 9march round for mechanical engineer 2335. We still have 372 more and i am hoping that i will be one of them. Anciosly waiting fir my pte exam on 2nd april
Did any mechanical engineer get invite with 60 points?


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

sambat said:


> Total 90 invitations were sent in 9march round for mechanical engineer 2335. We still have 372 more and i am hoping that i will be one of them. Anciosly waiting fir my pte exam on 2nd april
> Did any mechanical engineer get invite with 60 points?


Good luck for your PTE exam mate


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> 2613XX
> 
> 09th March total invitation sent -218 , remaining 602 for this year..
> 
> We don't have update for 24th March yet


As 65 pointers got cleared till March 5th can we expect 60 pointers in April 5/6th round?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> As 65 pointers got cleared till March 5th can we expect 60 pointers in April 5/6th round?



The March 09th round was good as per the result.. But the 23rd March round result which is still not declared yet was little wired ..(no 65 pointers were cleared) .. Depending upon the remaining quota the april rounds should clear 65 pointers and some 60 pointers too.. But it is still highly "Unpredicted" they may won't clear the 60 backlog this year as it seems.. Still hope for the best !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

sambat said:


> Total 90 invitations were sent in 9march round for mechanical engineer 2335. We still have 372 more and i am hoping that i will be one of them. Anciosly waiting fir my pte exam on 2nd april
> Did any mechanical engineer get invite with 60 points?


Last 60 pointer to get invite submitted on March 7th


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> As 65 pointers got cleared till March 5th can we expect 60 pointers in April 5/6th round?


Hi Madhuri, We cannot predict anything until the results for March 24th Round are declared but i still have some faith that they would clear few of the 60 pointers in April rounds. I have not yet applied for 190 EOI...I would be waiting for April rounds and based on that i wanted to goahead with 190 EOI.
Lets hope for the best


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi USI. Where did you get this information (number of invitations sent and cutting dates) about the invitation round of 9th March and the number of invitations sent in 23rd March? I am asking because DIPB website has not been updated yet and I am desperately looking for this information.
> 
> Thank you!


This Excel sheet is maintained proactively by someone and the information contained has been updated by collating the data from different sources like DIBP official site, expat forum and a few other sites. So after every round, based on the 2613XX'ers inputs shared the excel doc is updated for everybody's benefit.


----------



## SubAustralia (Mar 14, 2016)

for ICT BA
My random calculations
9 March 30, 2016: Total invitations = 22
Points invited = 70
Simple Assumption: previous round had consumed all 70 pointers as 60 pointers were invited	

No of New 70 pointers in 21 days (17 Fed- 9 March) = 22
Comes out almost one 70 Pointer every day

Based on this 14, 70 pointers must have been invited on 23 march

Total remaining slots for April = 170-(22+14) = 134

Based on the current assessment new 70 Pointers for future rounds

6 Apr: 16
20 Apr: 14
11 May: 20
25 Mat: 14
8 June: 13
June 22: 14

So the total 70 pointers by last round of 22 June would be 91

Only after that 65 pointers would have any chance 
Total slots available for 65 pointers = 134-91= 43

Rank it guys if you are under 43 after 17th Feb


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*How you know the number of applications accepted for 2613 group on March 9*

Hi Guys,

I have read a few times where people specifically say that XX number of applications were invited.
Even the excel sheet says that after 23rd draw 384 slots remain to reach the ceiling.

Is it just assumptions based on past results?

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi I have submitted eoi on 23march with 60 points..occupation software engineer. Waiting for invite..


----------



## leongeff (Mar 24, 2016)

I submitted EOI with 60 points for ANZCODE 261313 - Software Engineer on 30-03-2016. Any Idea when are the next invites gonna be sent out. And also what are the chances of getting an invite within this years occupation cap as i see already huge number of invites are out for 261313.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

leongeff said:


> I submitted EOI with 60 points for ANZCODE 261313 - Software Engineer on 30-03-2016. Any Idea when are the next invites gonna be sent out. And also what are the chances of getting an invite within this years occupation cap as i see already huge number of invites are out for 261313.


Good luck man. Chances are very minimal to be honest. Ceiling for 2613 has almost reached its max for this year. 6 months or more, if they don't increase the minimum points to 65.


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Until the date of ITA. All documents should be valid at the time if ITA.


Hi andreyx108b.

So, just to make sure: if I receive an invitation (ITA) before 22 July (when my ACS assessment expires), I don't need to worry anymore because the document will be useful? 

Thank you!!


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

sambat said:


> Total 90 invitations were sent in 9march round for mechanical engineer 2335. We still have 372 more and i am hoping that i will be one of them. Anciosly waiting fir my pte exam on 2nd april
> Did any mechanical engineer get invite with 60 points?


If your score is over 60, as in 65 or 70, you get an invite in the first round itself 

If your score is exactly 60, you get an invite in second round (95% chance ) or worst case third round.

My score was 60.

And regarding ceiling, don't worry. It won't get over soon. I don'y think the ceiling will reach this year.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi andreyx108b. So, just to make sure: if I receive an invitation (ITA) before 22 July (when my ACS assessment expires), I don't need to worry anymore because the document will be useful? Thank you!!


Yes!!!


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

SubAustralia said:


> for ICT BA
> My random calculations
> 9 March 30, 2016: Total invitations = 22
> Points invited = 70
> ...


Dear can you please tell me the same calculations for Engineering Technologist


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks,
Congratulations on your invite
Actually I have 60 score but I am waiting for my PTE exam which is on this weekend. If i get 10 score, I will apply with 5 year experince and 65 points. In worst case, I will utilize my 8 years of experience and apply with 60 score



sandeshrego said:


> If your score is over 60, as in 65 or 70, you get an invite in the first round itself
> 
> If your score is exactly 60, you get an invite in second round (95% chance ) or worst case third round.
> 
> ...


----------



## reg386 (Jan 28, 2016)

*visa 189*

hi, want to ask if I process my nomination visa 190, is there a chance that I can get a 189 invite while processing my 190?


----------



## leongeff (Mar 24, 2016)

What happens if we don't get invite in this cycle, will our EOI be considered for next year's quota? I came to know that the quota cycle is from July to june. So i hope in worst case they will consider it in atleast next July'16 - June'17 quota.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*190 invitaion*

Hi All,

I submitted EOI with 70 + 5 points on 21st march 2016, it is 2 weeks and not got any response yet. This is for NSW 190 visa
I am software engineer : sol
Partner : software tester : csol

My EOI status showing as submitted. But did not get any confirmation mail from skillselect saying that it is submitted. Anything else I need to do?

Kindly help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi all.

I'd like your opinion about my situation. I applied my EOI on 18th December 2015 with 60 points for Developer Programmer (261312) in 189 visa. In the invitation round of 17th February, the cut off was 60 points (EOI from 12th December) - less than a week difference from mine. I was almost sure that I would be invited in the next invitation round (9th Mar) but it didn't happen. Neither in 23rd March. If DIBP issued 218 invitations (just like 9th March) in the last invitation round, there are just 384 invitations available for this 2015-2016 year. My questions are:

Do you think that these 384 spots will be filled in the first invitation round of April?

Will it possibly have invitations for 60 pointers?

What's the possibility of being invited in my case as I am so close to the cut off from 60 pointers?

I am really concerned of not receiving an invitation during this year.

Every opinion or comments are really appreciated!


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes!!!


Thank you andreyx108b!!


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think there were 218 invitation given on 23rd March..its way less then that ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

leongeff said:


> What happens if we don't get invite in this cycle, will our EOI be considered for next year's quota? I came to know that the quota cycle is from July to june. So i hope in worst case they will consider it in atleast next July'16 - June'17 quota.


As long as the EOI is active you in the league. Good luck


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points and occupation 261313 (software engineer). Is there any chance that i get an invite in any of the April rounds. The last 60 pointer that got invited was on 12-Dec-2015, so i am just 8 days ahead of him. Kindly advise. Also should i go for 190 NSW now or just wait for 189??


Thanks in advance for sharing your opinion on my situation.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi

Could anyone please explain the following:

1) in Education History Section of EOI

"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"
question has been asked.

If a person has originally completed Masters but assessment authority assessed it as Bachelors so what should one select as Qualification, Bachelors or Masters?

This is actually really confusing and making me really frustrated, the thing is whole setup is made to look like you need to put your actual qualification details regardless of how your assessment authority assessed it but it cant be that way because there is no other option available to calculate education points etc.


2) in employment history should one put the actual start date of relevant employment or from the date assessment authority deemed skilled?

again the question is made to look like you have to put your actual start date and again if thats how it is then how will points be calculated for the actual deemed skilled employment period. I dont know why they have made it look so confusing.


----------



## leongeff (Mar 24, 2016)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> As long as the EOI is active you in the league. Good luck


Yea fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
Keeping hopes high on April rounds


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello All [Guru's],

Any chance for me? 

261313 - Software Engineer

PTE A :10 Points
Australia Experience : 15 points
Degree:15 points
Age:25 Points
EOI Date submitted: 14/02/2016
EOI updated 22/03/2016 -> 189 : 65
EOI updated 22/03/2016 -> 190 : 70
Invitation: xxxx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

johard said:


> Hello All [Guru's], Any chance for me? 261313 - Software Engineer PTE A :10 Points Australia Experience : 15 points Degree:15 points Age:25 Points EOI Date submitted: 14/02/2016 EOI updated 22/03/2016 -> 189 : 65 EOI updated 22/03/2016 -> 190 : 70 Invitation: xxxx


Yes. This year for sure. Hopefully next 3 rounds.


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks Guru!! if that happens, then I need to find you and give you a PARTY!!!


----------



## sudheerd (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my EOI on 31/01/2015 for 189 first with 55 point and EOI for 190 with 60 points and 489 with 65 points.

Can anybody please tell me what's happening here?

Please friends give me your views.


Skilled - Subclass - 189/190/489 | Analyst Programmer - 261311

20/09/2014 - IELTS score - L-6.5, R-6.5, W-6.5, S-7, Overall - 6.5

09/10/2014 - ACS Submitted

15/10/2014 - ACS Positive

31/01/2015 - 189 EOI Submitted with 55 points.

31/01/2015 - 190 EOI submitted with 60 points.

31/01/2015 - 489 EOI submitted with 65 points

Regards,
Sudheer


----------



## RRKJAUS (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm new in this forum but have been following the thread for the past few weeks already. And indeed, it had been very helpful. 

Any chance I'd be able to get an invite this April? Below are my details -

Developer Programmer
DOE for 189: January 8, 2016
Points: 60 points

Thanks in advance


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

*EOI March 9th announced*

Guys, the result of march 9th round has been put up.

You guys can check whether ceilings have reached or not/

Cut off for software Engineers is increased to 65..ICT Business Analyst is 70

2613** guys with 60, better aim to get 70. There are slim chances 60 pointers will get invited.

Things are getting harder.


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points and occupation 261313 (software engineer). Is there any chance that i get an invite in any of the April rounds. The last 60 pointer that got invited was on 12-Dec-2015, so i am just 8 days ahead of him. Kindly advise. Also should i go for 190 NSW now or just wait for 189??
> 
> ...


Hi smfaheem.

My situation is quite similar to yours. I am thinking about this possibility to apply for 190 NSW and obtain 65 points to be invited in April. 

But in case I decide not to do it and wait for the next year in July, my main concern is that my occupation (261312 - Developer Programmer) be taken off the SOL. I believe it is something difficult to happen (be taken off), but do you guys more experienced think that this is possible?


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

Any wild guess if we may see sealing in April? I submitted EOI with 60 points on January 19, 2016 under 261313 and waiting for invite. Can someone please provide direction if there are any chances of getting invite in April?


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi,

Will selecting "Any" as state will effect my chance of getting invitation for SC190? Do the state give preference to EOIs which contains their state name, when selecting for SC190 visa?


----------



## s_pasricha (Mar 20, 2016)

*Remaining quota*



abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking at 23rd March invite round with none of the 65 pointers getting invite as the quota for 261313 is almost full. Any guesses how many invites are left for 261313 and is there any hope of getting invite with 65 points in April round?
> 
> Regards.


Hi abhipunjabi,

I am a new member of this thread and still trying to learn things. Could you please advise how you gotta know that how much quota is left for a specific occupation. The skill select on immigration website just tell us about 2611, 2613 and 2631. Your reply will be highly appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

s_pasricha said:


> Hi abhipunjabi,
> 
> I am a new member of this thread and still trying to learn things. Could you please advise how you gotta know that how much quota is left for a specific occupation. The skill select on immigration website just tell us about 2611, 2613 and 2631. Your reply will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards.


Hi,

Please check the link : https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
And check the occupation ceilings tab.

Regards.


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes!!!


Hi andreyx108b.

Just another question related to documents and their validation. Let's suppose I have an ITA in the first invitation round of April and a document (ACS Skills Assessment, IELTS Test Report Form, etc) is from a date AFTER the ITA date. Will this document be valid to submit or just the documents dated before ITA?

Thank you!!


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi andreyx108b.
> 
> Just another question related to documents and their validation. Let's suppose I have an ITA in the first invitation round of April and a document (ACS Skills Assessment, IELTS Test Report Form, etc) is from a date AFTER the ITA date. Will this document be valid to submit or just the documents dated before ITA?
> 
> Thank you!!


Logically you can't do it even if you wish to do..!! you need Ielts TRF number and ACS file number to create your EOI profile.. You get invite only after successful creation of EOI..

And the file number that you quoted in EOI is what you have to submit after ITA


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

bharathi039 said:


> Logically you can't do it even if you wish to do..!! you need Ielts TRF number and ACS file number to create your EOI profile.. You get invite only after successful creation of EOI..
> 
> And the file number that you quoted in EOI is what you have to submit after ITA


Hi bharathi039.

Sorry but my examples were not good providing that both have reference number. But for example: Weeding certificate (mainly!!) , Police clearance certificate and others which don't have reference number. Do I need to get them before ITA or they are valid if are dated after ITA?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi bharathi039.
> 
> Sorry but my examples were not good providing that both have reference number. But for example: Weeding certificate (mainly!!) , Police clearance certificate and others which don't have reference number. Do I need to get them before ITA or they are valid if are dated after ITA?


Your skills assessment and IELTS must be valid on the day you receive your invitation, otherwise you need to let the invitation expire while you get a new assessment and IELTS result.

Your police certificate doesn't matter, you don't even need to have this in hand when you apply for your visa if you want to hold off getting it.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

s_pasricha said:


> Hi abhipunjabi,
> 
> I am a new member of this thread and still trying to learn things. Could you please advise how you gotta know that how much quota is left for a specific occupation. The skill select on immigration website just tell us about 2611, 2613 and 2631. Your reply will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards.


If you look at the Occupation Ceilings tab, you can see the year-to-date invitations vs. the ceilings to see how many possible invitations remain.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

psskhal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will selecting "Any" as state will effect my chance of getting invitation for SC190? Do the state give preference to EOIs which contains their state name, when selecting for SC190 visa?


It definitely can effect your chances, since some states will only be interested if you have said they are your preferred destination (otherwise they may suspect you'll simply move elsewhere).


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It definitely can effect your chances, since some states will only be interested if you have said they are your preferred destination (otherwise they may suspect you'll simply move elsewhere).


Thanks for the reply. And, one more question, does the occupation code 261313 (software engineer) gets priority over 261312(developer programmer) when invitations are sent or does all occupation code in 2613__ gets equal priority?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi andreyx108b. Just another question related to documents and their validation. Let's suppose I have an ITA in the first invitation round of April and a document (ACS Skills Assessment, IELTS Test Report Form, etc) is from a date AFTER the ITA date. Will this document be valid to submit or just the documents dated before ITA? Thank you!!


 Well, depends ob what document  specify please


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

psskhal said:


> Thanks for the reply. And, one more question, does the occupation code 261313 (software engineer) gets priority over 261312(developer programmer) when invitations are sent or does all occupation code in 2613__ gets equal priority?


They're both part of the same occupation ID 2613xx, so would be treated equally.


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> They're both part of the same occupation ID 2613xx, so would be treated equally.


Thanks, really appreciated :thumb: .


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, depends ob what document  specify please


The most important for me would be Police certificate but Maggie-May24 already answered me (btw, thank you!). I have a De Facto Relationship that can be used to add my wife-girlfriend as partner in my visa if I prove that we live together for more than 1 year. For me it's ok! But I was talking this to a friend who is not married and doesn't live together with his girlfriend and he asked me if he needs to get married before the ITA or it can be after it.


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It definitely can effect your chances, since some states will only be interested if you have said they are your preferred destination (otherwise they may suspect you'll simply move elsewhere).


Maggie, I initiated 190 EOI for NSW on 29/3 and later on applied for Victoria as well. I thought that it will be two separate applications and won't create problems. But yesterday, when I applied to Victoria through their website, they asked a question if I had applied to or nominated by any other state. I had to disclose my EOI dated 29/3 for NSW since I dint want to provide any false information. 
Now, my question is, will this disclosure affect my candidature with Victoria? If yes, can anything be done about it now? 
I have 75 points under my belt, but will loose 5 once I turn 33 on 21st April. I had to play all my cards, but it seems that's not helpful if they cross check EOIs like that.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

nvanm100 said:


> Maggie, I initiated 190 EOI for NSW on 29/3 and later on applied for Victoria as well. I thought that it will be two separate applications and won't create problems. But yesterday, when I applied to Victoria through their website, they asked a question if I had applied to or nominated by any other state. I had to disclose my EOI dated 29/3 for NSW since I dint want to provide any false information.
> Now, my question is, will this disclosure affect my candidature with Victoria? If yes, can anything be done about it now?
> I have 75 points under my belt, but will loose 5 once I turn 33 on 21st April. I had to play all my cards, but it seems that's not helpful if they cross check EOIs like that.


Why don't you try creating a new EOI just for Victoria and then link that EOI number to your VIC SS application?

Edit 1: How did you get 65 points for 189 and 75 points in 190? Kind of bit confused about it.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello Folks - 

Have a question. In the DIBP site under "Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 9 March 2016 invitation round" 

the points , the job code , the cut off points and cut off dates are provided . Does anyone know what this mean .


----------



## NitroG (Mar 28, 2016)

Guys Any News of April 2016 Invitation Dates ???


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> Why don't you try creating a new EOI just for Victoria and then link that EOI number to your VIC SS application?
> 
> Edit 1: How did you get 65 points for 189 and 75 points in 190? Kind of bit confused about it.


I had already created a separate EOI for Vic, but they specifically asked if I have applied to any other State.
Besides, I have got 65 points + 5 for SS + 5 for skilled partner which falls in the CSOL list.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

NitroG said:


> Guys Any News of April 2016 Invitation Dates ???


Not yet - which makes me think it would most likely be on the 13th of April. Just a wild guess.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

nvanm100 said:


> I had already created a separate EOI for Vic, but they specifically asked if I have applied to any other State.
> Besides, I have got 65 points + 5 for SS + 5 for skilled partner which falls in the CSOL list.


Oh okay. I don't think that disclosing your NSW application should hamper your VIC application. Moreover, you have got good points, so it's more likely that they would ask you to provide a commitment letter where you need to explain why you are more likely to end up in VIC. 

Again, it's my guess. Let me know how things progress. All the best!


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied for EOI today with 65 marks, then I came to know that the for dependents also functional english proof is required.
In my case my wife accomplished her graduation and post graduation not in English (whether the option was there).

Now she needs to go for IELTS.

My question is if it may take time to get the IELTS result (as earliest slot is after 30 days).So how long I can hold my documents to table my wife IELTS results.


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for EOI today with 65 marks, then I came to know that the for dependents also functional english proof is required.
> In my case my wife accomplished her graduation and post graduation not in English (whether the option was there).
> ...



Instead of IELTS she can take up PTE academic it's an online exam getting a slot is relatively very easy


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

pranaykatta said:


> Instead of IELTS she can take up PTE academic it's an online exam getting a slot is relatively very easy


Hi Pranaykatta,
Thanks for reply, but that is also available in May. accepted results published soon, but that need more typing speed too.

I am wondering if they allow few days to submit this result to them. or should I stop my EOI (withdraw) and wait for her result. will it impact on my future EOI.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for EOI today with 65 marks, then I came to know that the for dependents also functional english proof is required.
> In my case my wife accomplished her graduation and post graduation not in English (whether the option was there).
> ...


You may want to consider PTE instead where the results are faster. 5 Business days tops. However, you receive your results in 2 Business days.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi Pranaykatta,
> Thanks for reply, but that is also available in May. accepted results published soon, but that need more typing speed too.
> 
> I am wondering if they allow few days to submit this result to them. or should I stop my EOI (withdraw) and wait for her result. will it impact on my future EOI.


So PTE has no slots in this month?

Instead of withdrawing your EOI you can suspend that.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

After getting invitation what would be the window period to submit all the documents .. If we are left with any document , do they give additional time foe that ..


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pranaykatta,
> ...


Can we suspend the EOI after invitation or payment in case we are not ready with few documents ..


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Hello Folks -
> 
> Have a question. In the DIBP site under "Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 9 March 2016 invitation round"
> 
> the points , the job code , the cut off points and cut off dates are provided . Does anyone know what this mean .


Can anyone assist with this ?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

NitroG said:


> Guys Any News of April 2016 Invitation Dates ???


Nothing official as yet , my money on 6th and 23rd April based on previous years round


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Can anyone assist with this ?


It means the Skill code , skill description, Cutoff date (till when the last invitation was sent with the minimum pointer. i.e 05th March 65 points means .. cutoff till 05th march with 65 points.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Can anyone assist with this ?


Points	Description	Points score Visa Date of effect

Are you referring to this?

On the skill select the results published for 9th March Round this particular table shows the curret Cutoff score for which the applicants have received invite and visa date of effect would mean until that particular date and time stamp applicants with cutoff points have received their ITA

Example for occupation code 2611 the current cutoff has moved up from 60 to 70 and only applicants who have 70 points have received their invites + to consider that not all 70 pointers would have received invite only those who are within the Visa Date of effect have received their invites anyone with 70 points but a second after the DOE must still be in the waiting list


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> It means the Skill code , skill description, Cutoff date (till when the last invitation was sent with the minimum pointer. i.e 05th March 65 points means .. cutoff till 05th march with 65 points.


ohhk cool , thought so . But someone in the thread had mentioned that the cutoff points was raised to 65 which kind of confused me ... 


Thanks mate


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Nothing official as yet , my money on 6th and 23rd April based on previous years round


Vish probably on 6th and 20th April as per the trend. But DIBP are unpredictable they change dates as per their convenience.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> ohhk cool , thought so . But someone in the thread had mentioned that the cutoff points was raised to 65 which kind of confused me ...
> 
> 
> Thanks mate


Cutoff point can be raised and brought back during each invite. Its not fix during each round.


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> Oh okay. I don't think that disclosing your NSW application should hamper your VIC application. Moreover, you have got good points, so it's more likely that they would ask you to provide a commitment letter where you need to explain why you are more likely to end up in VIC.
> 
> Again, it's my guess. Let me know how things progress. All the best!


I hope it turns out that ways, I have already added a letter of commitment to the documents that I had submitted in my application. But, since I am on the verge of loosing 5 points for age, I am feeling little anxious :noidea:. Lets hope for the best, will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Experts

I have submitted EOI on 31.3.2016 and currently waiting for April round. I was wondering do we still need to wait for ~45 days to get CO after lodging visa app? Any idea, what is the waiting time to get a CO now?

Thanks in advance in anticipation of a prompt reply  

BR//Raiyan


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey you haven't received 489 visa even, that's strange with 65 points u r supposed to get it way earlier.

Now I am worried for myself, EOI submitted on 29th Nov 2015 for 2613 code 489 FS with 60 points. I have applied for Victoria.

That means it's foolish to wait for 489 FS.

Your valuable feedback would be appreciable.


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

sudheerd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 31/01/2015 for 189 first with 55 point and EOI for 190 with 60 points and 489 with 65 points.
> 
> ...




Hey you haven't received your 489 visa even, that's so strange with 65 points you are supposed to get invitation way earlier.

Now I am worried for myself, 489 FS EOI submitted on 29th Nov'15 with 60 points for 2613.

That means it's foolish to wait for 489 FS.

Your valuable feedback would be appreciable.


----------



## shoryacosta (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello! I'm a new joiner!

I submitted my EOI on 15/03/2016, my occupation is in 1331 Construction Managers (133112 Project Builder) I claimed 60 points, and due to the occupation ceilings I thought I'll get an invitation on March 23th, but didn't happend  lets see what happends on april, do you think there's a chance for me to get an invitation on the next round? 

Thanks!


----------



## akatoch (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Mates

I have filed an EOI on 2April2015 under subclass 189, points equating to 65. When can I expect the invitation?

__________________
261313 - Software Engineer
ACS submitted: 18 December, 2015
ACS +ve received: 11 January, 2016
PTE A : L/R/S/W 79/79/89/83 (31 Mar 2016)
EOI 189 : 02 April 2016 (65)
Invitation: xxxx
Visa apllication filed : xxxx
CO assigned: xxxx
Grant: xxxx


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

akatoch said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I have filed an EOI on 2April2015 under subclass 189, points equating to 65. When can I expect the invitation?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Some people are waiting from 8th March with 65 points to get an invite. So it is difficult to predict as there are few invitations left for the current year.

Regards.


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

*MyImmiTracker*

Hello Guys..

Please update your status and details in MyImmigrationTracker forum. It will provide you more useful information to assist you in your Visa processing. Click the link for registering and submit your details at myimmitrackerdotcom (i couldn't post a link)


Thanks.

Regards,
Ravi

Skilled Independent Visa-SS 189 | Industrial Engineer - 233511 | PTE: L-70, R-68, W-73, S-78 (Proficient)| EA CDR with - Fast Track - Outcome Positive: 5/Feb/2016 | Relevant Skill Assessment Positive: 23/Mar/2016 | EOI Submitted: 65 points (23/Mar/2016) | Invitation: ?


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

1. Could anybody please predict the draw dates in the month of April?
2. If the draw date is for example 7th April, then the ITA will arrive in inbox on 6th April, right?

BR//Raiyan

SC - 189 (65 points)
NOC - 263311
IELTS - minimum 7 in all mod (7.5 overall)
EA assessment - 31.3.2016
EOI submitted - 31.3.2016


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Raiyan said:


> 1. Could anybody please predict the draw dates in the month of April?
> 2. If the draw date is for example 7th April, then the ITA will arrive in inbox on 6th April, right?
> 
> BR//Raiyan
> ...




On draw date, system generated mails will be triggered starting from 12AM of the same day. If it is 7th April, then one may get mail from 6.30PM IST on 6th April itself.


----------



## Nitasha11 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Query*

Hi,

Can anyone please confirm the meaning with example.

I have nominated myself for ANZSCO -261112, Does that mean partner also should nominated for the same ANZSCO code i.e. 261112(System Analyst)? Or can we nominate some other occupation related to Software engineer?

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:

had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation


----------



## offto (Mar 28, 2016)

ravisth7 said:


> Hello Guys..
> 
> Please update your status and details in MyImmigrationTracker forum. It will provide you more useful information to assist you in your Visa processing. Click the link for registering and submit your details at myimmitrackerdotcom (i couldn't post a link)
> 
> ...


hi Ravi,

Recently joined the forum.
I attempted updating my details into the immitracker but i couldnt succeed..it keeps asking me to 'confirm my email address before continuing' and therefore doesnt let me inside the portal..have you been through this problem before?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

still no update from skillselect. any chance the next round will be on apr6?


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Offto,

Yeah you get a verification mail in your email. You just have to click the link in your mail and u'll be directed to your myimmitracker home page.

Hope it works.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

DIBP website is not yet updated with March 24th Round results and April rounds date...
Still waiting for that


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

Nitasha11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm the meaning with example.
> 
> ...


Nitasha11, to avail 5 points for the skilled partner, both of you should be in the same list i.e. SOL/CSOL list and it doesn't have to be the same ANZSCO code. Since your code is part of SOL list, your spouse need to be in the same list if you are going for Skilled independent 189 visa. If you are looking for state sponsored 190 visa, then you have to check the state specific CSOL list and see if both Primary applicant and spouse nominated codes are included in there. 
Either ways, you have to get the Skilled assessment and English proficiency test done for your spouse if you want to claim the skilled partner points. 
Hope that clarifies.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Subscribing..*

Hi Guys,

Been following the forum from quite some time... Thanks for all the updates...
Between... I am taking PTE-A again on 09th April. Hope to score 79+ in all and gain that extra 10 most precious points... and upgrade to a 70 pointer... 
In my last attempt I missed it narrowly... 

*Gowtham Byregowda
Software Engineer - 261313*
*AGE* - 25
*QUALIFICATION* - 15
*EXPERIENCE* - 10 will upgrade to 15 on 31st-Sep-2016 
*ENG* - 10
*OVERALL* - 60

*IELTS *- 2014 L-8,S-7.5,W-7,R-7.5
*PTE* - 2016 L-81,S-80,W-78,R-73 
*ACS Submitted* - 30-Jan-2016
*ACS Approval *- 10-Feb-2016 
*EOI DoE , applied for 189* - 13-Feb-2016
*Applied NSW - 60+5 points for 190 category* - 23-Mar-2016
*DIBP Invite for 189* - XX-XX-2016 :fingerscrossed:
*NSW State ITA *- XX-XX-2016 :fingerscrossed:
*VISA Lodged 189/190* - XX-XX-2016 :noidea:
*Medical* - XX-XX-2016 :noidea:
*IND PCC* - XX-XX-2016 :noidea:
*Grant* - XX-XX-2016 :noidea:
*IED* - XX-XX-2016 :noidea:


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

naveenarja said:


> On draw date, system generated mails will be triggered starting from 12AM of the same day. If it is 7th April, then one may get mail from 6.30PM IST on 6th April itself.


Just one minor correction - Daylight savings has ended in Australia. So I guess it's gonna be 7.30PM IST when the invites will go out. Also, it's still unclear if the round is going to be on April 6th or April 13th.


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> By the way, dates for the April rounds haven't been published yet, so anyone's guess regarding the possible dates is really a guess. If I were in a pool, I'd put my money on April 13 and 27, but April 6 and 20 are probably just as likely.


Yeah probability is on higher side for 2nd and 4th Wednesday :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## romilgupta01 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Mates,

Please help me guys.

First of all let me tell about my background.

I Claimed points for below mentions 

Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 15 as my total experience is 8.8 yrs. However, if 2 yrs deducted it can only claim 10 points

Hence, I submitted EOI on 15 Feb 2016 with 55+5=60 for SS point's. But when i submit it shows that i have submitted the EOI with 65 points. 

Then i reattempted for PTE and i got the desired score.

so my total points are 65 without SS.

Below are my question.:

1. Should i go ahead and apply for the new EOI or update the previous one?
2. Should i choose both 189/190 in the same application or i should go only with 189?
3. How should i enter my experience in EOI? Should i start with day 1 of my career or remove initial 2 yrs ?
4. Till now i have done my process on my own. Should it be required to hire a consultant or i can do it myself?

Please guys help to me to get out of it. as its being many years i am struggling for the PR. i started my process in 2013. but still no luck


---------------------------------------
Romil Gupta
261313 - Software Engineer
ACS submitted: 16 October 2014
ACS +ve received: 27 October 2014
PTE A : L/R/S/W 73/72/90/69 (02 April 2016)
EOI 189 : 04 April 2016 (65)
EOI 190 : 04 April 2016 (70)
Invitation: xxxx
Visa application filed : xxxx
CO assigned: xxxx
Grant: xxxx


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

romilgupta01 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Please help me guys.
> 
> ...


You could go for a new EOI for 189 and also don't forget to edit your current SS EOI to add your PTE scores, claim your points for english score and increase your chances for state sponsorship too.


----------



## nishitgandhi (Sep 15, 2015)

romilgupta01 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Please help me guys.
> 
> ...


Check my response inline to your question...


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Guys i have 60 points under my belt for visa 190 .mY IELTS SCORE IS overall 7.5 and i have applied for New south wales .I applied for Eoi on 14th of FEB STILL NO INVITATION
wHAT is my probability for april round ?????
Please tell me


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Might as well add myself.

Canada
Submitted my EOI with 70 points April 2, 2016....


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

So,

Officially 13th and 27th April are the dates for next invitation rounds.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Mates!!

Result for 23rd March is available now.

Occupation ceiling for 2613XX remain 516 for this year.

Last cutoff 65 pointer 08th March

....My bad i havent been invited during the last round.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Next invitation rounds.

13th and 27th april.

All the best to all.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes dates has been updated . The next invitation rounds are on 13th and 27th April. 

They are only gonna invite a total of 1100 which is 200 less than the last round .

The cut off for 2211 and 2611 is 70 with Visa DOE of 15th and 12th March respectively .

For 2613 , cut off is 65 points with Visa DOE of 8th March respectively .

All the very best everyone .


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hi Mates!!
> 
> Result for 23rd March is available now.
> 
> ...


You for sure will be invited next round . Get your documents in place for lodging Visa . 

All the very best ....


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> You for sure will be invited next round . Get your documents in place for lodging Visa .
> 
> All the very best ....


Thanks mate!

Hope for the best


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

65 pointers for 2613 who are not invited if you can PM me i will maintain a list . I know a few but it would be g8 if you can PM along with the date of EOI so we exactly know the trend by next invitation .


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Only 86 invitation were given during 23rd March round of occupation 2613XX


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

So, do we have chance in April round?


----------



## srinureddy18 (Nov 11, 2015)

You will get on April 13




parthvi said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 12/03/2016 for 190 first with 55 points, then I have got PTE result with 10 points. SO I have updated my EOI for 190 and 189 with 65 points on 09/03/2016. As a result, I have received an invitation for 190 (with 70 points) on 17/03/2016, but I do not want to go with 190. I was expecting my 189 invitation in yesterday's round (23/03/2016) but have not received.
> 
> ...


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

psskhal said:


> So, do we have chance in April round?


If they become lil generous then it is certainly possible there will be significant clearance of 60 pointer on 13th April which is currently on 12th Dec... 

Next round will be good for everyone.

still 500+ invites left for this year..


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> If they become lil generous then it is certainly possible there will be significant clearance of 60 pointer on 13th April which is currently on 12th Dec...
> 
> Next round will be good for everyone.
> 
> still 500+ invites left for this year..


I thought 65 pointers are given priority over 60 pointers, am I wrong?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

psskhal said:


> I thought 65 pointers are given priority over 60 pointers, am I wrong?


Yes.. 75 over 70 over 65 over 60 irrespective of EOI effective date.


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Yes.. 75 over 70 over 65 over 60 irrespective of EOI effective date.


Thanks. Then best of luck to all of us. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello frds..my eoi date of effect is 23/3/2016 with 60points for 261313 occupation. What is the probability of invitation can I expect on 13th or 27th april.
Thank you.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

suppala.sudhir said:


> hello frds..my eoi date of effect is 23/3/2016 with 60points for 261313 occupation. What is the probability of invitation can i expect on 13th or 27th april.
> Thank you.


13/04/2016.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> 13/04/2016.


I don't think there is chance for 60 pointers (2613) (with DOE in Fed/Mar) on the 13th April round, considering that there are people with same points and DOE 12th Dec 2015. For 65+ pointers.. yes, surely they will get invited.

Gowtham Byregowda
Software Engineer - 261313
AGE - 25
QUALIFICATION - 15
EXPERIENCE - 10 will upgrade to 15 on 31st-Sep-2016 
ENG - 10
OVERALL - 60

IELTS - 2014 L-8,S-7.5,W-7,R-7.5
PTE - 2016 L-81,S-80,W-78,R-73 
ACS Submitted - 30-Jan-2016
ACS Approval - 10-Feb-2016 
EOI DoE , applied for 189 - 13-Feb-2016
Applied NSW - 60+5 points for 190 category - 23-Mar-2016
DIBP Invite for 189 - XX-XX-2016 
NSW State ITA - XX-XX-2016 
VISA Lodged 189/190 - XX-XX-2016 
Medical - XX-XX-2016 
IND PCC - XX-XX-2016 
Grant - XX-XX-2016 
IED - XX-XX-2016


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

gowtham0110 said:


> I don't think there is chance for 60 pointers (2613) (with DOE in Fed/Mar) on the 13th April round, considering that there are people with same points and DOE 12th Dec 2015. For 65+ pointers.. yes, surely they will get invited.
> 
> Gowtham Byregowda
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ...


Sorry mistook it for 2631 Network Engineering.

Yeah no hope for 60 pointers in April. There are not many spots left this Financial Year unfortunately.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting an invite this month DOE April 1st anzsco 234111 60 pts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

DIBP site updated with 23rd march results and April Round dates.

Rounds in April-->13th April and 27th April

Quota left over for 2613-->516


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello frds..my eoi date of effect is 23/3/2016 with 60points for 261313 occupation. What is the probability of invitation can I expect on 13th or 27th april.
> Thank you.


Hi Sudhir,

As per DIBP website, the cut off points score for your occupation (2613) is 65 points as per 9th March, 2016 database. So, I guess it is unlikely you'll be invited considering the latest result as you have 60 points only. Though wish you all the best for your invitation.

Thanks.

Regards, 
Ravi


----------



## essamali9 (Mar 9, 2016)

ni****gandhi said:


> Check my response inline to your question...


Please, In providing information about work experience, should I leave the end date for the current job position empty or enter the end date given in the ACS report ?


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

Looking forward to get invitation in 23rd April round. Submitted my EOI on 29th, March with 65 point (261313)


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

essamali9 said:


> Please, In providing information about work experience, should I leave the end date for the current job position empty or enter the end date given in the ACS report ?


End date will be the date when your current company issued you experience letter. You can't use current date or date when you got ACS report.


----------



## vihansri (Apr 5, 2016)

Submitted my EOI on 4th April for 261111 with 70 points. Hoping to receive invitation by this month, realistic? Understand that there are only 128 invitations left for 261111 for this year. 

Regards,
Vihan


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

Dear(s),

ANZSCO Code 261313.
I updated my EOI on 22-Mar-2016.

EOI Date submitted: 14/02/2016.
Updated on 22-Mar-2016 (Date of effect). 

Details:

189 -> 65 Points
190 -> 70 Points

Should I expect invitation? Got worried as effective date has been mentioned as 08-Mar-16.


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

I've been collecting occupation ceilings, cutoff dates and min scores for 2613. for the last three rounds The figure looks like below.


Rnd..........Results to Date........Min Score........Cutoff Date
17 Feb.......4544...................60...............12 December 2015 12.49 am
09 Mar.......4762...................65...............5 March 2016 03:56 pm
23 Mar.......4848...................65...............8 March 2016 7.11 pm

PS: Ceiling for 2015-2016 is 5364​

My personal opinion is, some 60 pointers will get invited in the next round.

BTW, I applied for 189 for 261313 with 60 points on 15th Feb.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

taga said:


> I've been collecting occupation ceilings, cutoff dates and min scores for 2613. The figure looks like below.
> 
> Rnd Results to Date
> 17 Feb 4544 60 12 December 2015 12.49 am
> ...


Thanks Taga,

For your post..516 invites left for the year then. Let's hope for the best.

Regards


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

Dear(s),

ANZSCO Code 261313.
I updated my EOI on 22-Mar-2016.

EOI Date submitted: 14/02/2016.
Updated on 22-Mar-2016 (Date of effect). 

Details:

189 -> 65 Points
190 -> 70 Points

Should I expect invitation? Got worried as effective date has been mentioned as 08-Mar-16.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*Chances..*

Could some experts here help me,

Submitted EOI software engineer : 21 march 2016 with 65 points


Any chances of getting an invite on 13th April round.

Kindly help, as I am not able to analyse..only few invitations left for the year


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

johard said:


> Dear(s),
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261313.
> I updated my EOI on 22-Mar-2016.
> ...


Hey Mate,

You should get an invite in the coming rounds hopefully. 
65 pointers will most probably sail through in this year itself, as still there 516 slots left for 2613.

Just hope that there aren't many between 08-Mar-2016 to 22-Mar-2016 with 65 points. 

Worrying won't get you an invite. So chill


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> Could some experts here help me,
> 
> Submitted EOI software engineer : 21 march 2016 with 65 points
> 
> ...


Most probably you should get the invite.. we don't see much 70 pointers either..


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Many Thanks.
:fingerscrossed:
I submitted NSW with 75 points(partner points software tester), did'nt get invite till date.


panks_777 said:


> Most probably you should get the invite.. we don't see much 70 pointers either..


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> Many Thanks.
> :fingerscrossed:
> I submitted NSW with 75 points(partner points software tester), did'nt get invite till date.


When did you submitted for NSW?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> When did you submitted for NSW?


Hi Reshma,

Software tester is not in the NSW occupation list currently.

Thanks.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello frds..my eoi date of effect is 11/3/2016 with 65 points for 261312 occupation. What is the probability of invitation can I expect on 13th or 27th april.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

I submitted on 21 march 2016 for NSW 190 visa with 75 points
mine(software engineer) 65 + state 5 + partner(software tester) 5 = 75

So I need to edit my eoi my removing my partner points. Is that the reason I am not getting the invite from NSW ? Could someone pls help?


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> When did you submitted for NSW?


on 21st march 2016


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

reshma.r said:


> I submitted on 21 march 2016 for NSW 190 visa with 75 points
> mine(software engineer) 65 + state 5 + partner(software tester) 5 = 75
> 
> So I need to edit my eoi my removing my partner points. Is that the reason I am not getting the invite from NSW ? Could someone pls help?


Hi Reshma,

I am not sure about the reason. Maybe others can comment.

Regards.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> on 21st march 2016



People having 70 points got NSW invitation after 21st March ..there may be some contact made by NSW to you.. Please check email if they require some additional documents ...I don't see any other reason why you have't been invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Reshma,
> 
> I am not sure about the reason. Maybe others can comment.
> 
> Regards.



Hi mate!!
How r u?
Did you made your mind for NSW or now going with open PR?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello frds..my eoi date of effect is 11/3/2016 with 65 pints for 261312 occupation. What is the probability of invitation can I expect on 13th or 27th april. Thank you.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hi mate!!
> How r u?
> Did you made your mind for NSW or now going with open PR?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey panks_777

I have applied for NSW l. What about you?

Regards.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello frds..my eoi date of effect is 11/3/2016 with 65 pints for 261312 occupation. What is the probability of invitation can I expect on 13th or 27th april. Thank you.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hey panks_777
> 
> I have applied for NSW l. What about you?
> 
> Regards.


No invite yet from NSW


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> No invite yet from NSW


When did you submit EOI for NSW?

Regards.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vizyzz said:


> Hello frds..my eoi date of effect is 11/3/2016 with 65 pints for 261312 occupation. What is the probability of invitation can I expect on 13th or 27th april. Thank you.



You should make it to 13th , if not 27th for sure ... All the best mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

reshma.r said:


> Could some experts here help me,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



500+ is still a good number.. I m in the same boat as you . Submitted my eoi on 19th with 65 points... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

omij said:


> End date will be the date when your current company issued you experience letter. You can't use current date or date when you got ACS report.



Are you sure about this ? Because it's mentioned in the help itself to leave it blank if you are still working with the same company, i had also consulted many snr members and all of them advised to leave it blank if you are working with the same company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Are you sure about this ? Because it's mentioned in the help itself to leave it blank if you are still working with the same company, i had also consulted many snr members and all of them advised to leave it blank if you are working with the same company Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can use your employment up to date if: 

1. Still the same company
2. Still the same roll


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

What is my probability of getting invitation ,mine is 60 points with 5 years of expereince but my ielts score is overall 7.5
Next i applied on 14th feb for industrial engineer 
Please any one tell me,what are my prospects


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Confusion*



Maggie-May24 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has received their invitations already.
> 
> Here is a new thread for those waiting for invitations still. A couple of useful suggestions:
> 
> ...


Maggie i still cannot understand your point that SS donot follow invitation round ??????????how is that possible we who have applied on 190 visa are all waiting for april round .What do you think are my prospeects og getting 290 visa ,i have applied on 14hfeb with 60 points


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Response to SS query*



Jamaloo said:


> Maggie i still cannot understand your point that SS donot follow invitation round ??????????how is that possible we who have applied on 190 visa are all waiting for april round .What do you think are my prospeects og getting 290 visa ,i have applied on 14hfeb with 60 points


Hi Jamaloo,

I believe what maggie is trying to say is that the draws are only for 189 subclass and 489 subclass. 190 subclass (SS) are processed independent and have nothing to do with these draws. 

All the people with 190 subclass visa should not follow the draws as it has nothing to do with their application.

This is what I have understood and what I think maggie was trying to say. 
Seniors please correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Only 86 invitation were given during 23rd March round of occupation 2613XX


Dear Panks,

From where do you get this exact number of 86 invitations? I haven't been able to get the details of any draw.

Thanks


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

chopsumbongw said:


> Dear Panks,
> 
> From where do you get this exact number of 86 invitations? I haven't been able to get the details of any draw.
> 
> Thanks


It is No of occupation ceiling remaining of last round - no of occupation ceiling remaining of the latest round for 2613 code... This info can be found on DIBP website.


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi all!

For example, I have lodged my EOI on 18th December 2015 with 60 points. But I had to update something on it on 3rd March 2016 (still 60 points). What is effectively my DOE?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.&lt;==*

Your effective DOE won't change since your points hasn't changed .The DOE is usually on display on your EOI and that's effective .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

alexdegzy said:


> Your effective DOE won't change since your points hasn't changed .The DOE is usually on display on your EOI and that's effective .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, if there is a change in the points (60 to 65), my effective DOE will be the date of update?


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Yea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

alexdegzy said:


> Yea.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. Much appreciated!


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can use your employment up to date if:
> 
> 1. Still the same company
> 2. Still the same roll



Should we provide any additional proof if i opt for this while lodging visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi My eoi is lodge march 12,2016 for 261311 analyst programmer with 65 points. Is there a possibility I'll get invited on the 13th? Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Should we provide any additional proof if i opt for this while lodging visa Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can update 1) letter with current date 2) pays lips for the last 2 months


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*Submitting EOI*

I got a very basic question. I didnt receive any email after I submitted my EOI. So just to confirm I submitted EOI correctly or not.

1. SkillSelect 
from here selected 'Login TO SkillSelect' -> https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/IntendingMigrant/

2. Registered and I got EOI Id
3. Submitted my details. Once it is done my status is "submitted".

4. I can see my points, but it says "The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points"

Whether I need to do anything else to complete EOI. I am worried because I submitted EOI 190 with 75 points(include partner point + ss) on 21st march 2016, but I never received any invite.

Seniors over here, could you please guide me ..Thanks in advance


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can update 1) letter with current date 2) pays lips for the last 2 months



Thanks andrey , its either one among these . Correct ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Thanks andrey , its either one among these . Correct ? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would suppose to submit both


----------



## pravinar (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking into the recent invitation rounds, for 261313, they have raised the points to 65 from 60, will this be for the coming invitation rounds too?

If so, will they consider with 60 points in near future or in the next year ceilings?

One more question, If we are not invited in this financial year, will our EOI be carry forwarded to the next year quota for subclass 189?


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

Do you need proof of funds for visa application?


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

emboon said:


> Do you need proof of funds for visa application?


For 189, no need for any proof. For 190, they may ask you at anytime


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*after eoi mail*

Hi,

After EOI submitted, anyone got email telling that EOI is submitted?

I have not received any email, but in DIBP site it is mentioned that an email will come if you successfully submitted EOI. Very worried now


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> Hi,
> 
> After EOI submitted, anyone got email telling that EOI is submitted?
> 
> I have not received any email, but in DIBP site it is mentioned that an email will come if you successfully submitted EOI. Very worried now


Even I haven't received any email yet. I applied on 29th March

**please update your dates, all the dates in your signature are future dates


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks omij. Because in the border site it is mentioned that, we will receive an email after EOI submission. 

Even I received only one email during the account creation with the login id. After submitting EOI did not get any email telling that I submitted EOI successfully. So worried now, as I am not sure the EOI submission is complete or not.

If anybody recived any email after EOI submission, please update. 



omij said:


> Even I haven't received any email yet. I applied on 29th March
> 
> **please update your dates, all the dates in your signature are future dates


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

We only get a mail that your skill select account has been created with EOI number.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

Even I haven't received any email yet. I applied on 11 March


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> Even I haven't received any email yet. I applied on 11 March




Don't worry friends 

E mail is not must as long as you see a confirmation in your skill select account.


But when you get the invitation you will get an e mail for sure.

All the best for 13th April round


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

Even I haven't received any email yet. I applied on 11th March


----------



## nyadav (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

One of my friend is in need of help. He has the below relevant experience.
Company 1 - 6 months
Company 2 - 11 months
Company 3 - 25 months
Company 4 - 33 months

He had given stat dec for Company 3 for skills but after getting invite he realised that he doesn't have enough documentation to prove responsibilities plus his last role in company 3 was not exactly relevant too. So, he might be in some trouble with verification.

Obviously, he has to forego this invite but can he submit another new eoi now (when already has invite)? System doesn't restrict! Any harm if done? 

Another query is related to exp. Can he just say relevant to Company 2 & 4 experiences in the new eoi? Would this create any problem if the skill letter says company 3 as relevant? Is there any other way to not claim points for one particular in between experience?

Thanks,
Narender


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

nyadav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my friend is in need of help. He has the below relevant experience.
> Company 1 - 6 months
> ...


Hi Narender,

If ACS has marked experience of company 3 as relevant then no need to worry. Statuary declaration is more than enough. ACS report is enough in this case. He only needs to upload salary slips of current company in addition to all the documents he sent to ACS.

Thanks


----------



## leongeff (Mar 24, 2016)

For 2613* they have increased the cap to 65 points during both the invites sent out in Feb'16. What are the chances that they will bring down the cut off to 60 again for April invites.?
And also can someone help me to understand what does this mean "Visa date of effect" on the DIBP page where invite results are published.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

leongeff said:


> For 2613* they have increased the cap to 65 points during both the invites sent out in Feb'16. What are the chances that they will bring down the cut off to 60 again for April invites.?
> And also can someone help me to understand what does this mean "Visa date of effect" on the DIBP page where invite results are published.


Chances are very less for candidates with 60 points (for #2613)

Visa Date of Effect: For 23rd March Invitation round, Visa date of effect for 2613 is 8th March 2016 7.11 pm. It means anyone with points 65( which was cutoff for this round) who submitted/updated his EOI before this date has got invitation. In addition to this, all candidates with scores more than 65 have also got invitation if have applied before 23rdMarch.


Thanks


----------



## leongeff (Mar 24, 2016)

omij said:


> Chances are very less for candidates with 60 points (for #2613)
> 
> Visa Date of Effect: For 23rd March Invitation round, Visa date of effect for 2613 is 8th March 2016 7.11 pm. It means anyone with points 65( which was cutoff for this round) who submitted/updated his EOI before this date has got invitation. In addition to this, all candidates with scores more than 65 have also got invitation if have applied before 23rdMarch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info mate, So do you mean the cut off will remain 65 for the remaining invite rounds till june this year? I'm still keeping hope since some 571 invites are left for this year under the quota of 2613*


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for 189 Visa. Lodged my EOI on the 12th of March 2016 for 261311. I heard from someone who recently applied for 189 that his spouse needed to submit IELTS result. Can someone please confirm that this is a requirement?

Thanks in advance.

Onin


----------



## nilakshij (Apr 6, 2016)

I have applied under ICT Business analyst skill category with 65 points for 190. Is there a possibility that I would get a chance for a state sponsorship before June/16


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

leongeff said:


> Thanks for the info mate, So do you mean the cut off will remain 65 for the remaining invite rounds till june this year? I'm still keeping hope since some 571 invites are left for this year under the quota of 2613*


Even if they send some invitations to 60 pointers, waiting list is from December 12, 2015. So, chances are almost null if you have applied after Jan this year.

I have 65 with EOI date 29th March, and I am not much hopeful to get invitation in next round. There is a big gap of 20 days this time and lot of candidates with 70 or more will register in this period. Also, backlog for candidates with 65 points is from March 8. 

In the mean time you can improve your English score. With score 70 you will surely get invitation.

Thanks


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Can we have some kind of count of how many 65 pointers are active on this thread yet to get an invitation?

Because looking at the number 65 pointers not being many and number 516 looks pretty big for 2613.

Hope for the best !!


----------



## leongeff (Mar 24, 2016)

omij said:


> Even if they send some invitations to 60 pointers, waiting list is from December 12, 2015. So, chances are almost null if you have applied after Jan this year.
> 
> I have 65 with EOI date 29th March, and I am not much hopeful to get invitation in next round. There is a big gap of 20 days this time and lot of candidates with 70 or more will register in this period. Also, backlog for candidates with 65 points is from March 8.
> 
> ...


Dear Omij,
Thanks, Can i apply for SC 190 to get another 5 points, how far it will help me to get invite quickly?


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Me with 65 points but for 233511 (Industrial Engineer). Remaining no only 244 for this SOL. Still not sure if I'll get an invitation in 13th April round. Fingers crossed.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suppose to submit both



Hello Andrey , 

Getting a reference letter from the employer again with a modified date is a tedious task . In that case i guess it is better to follow the path as omiji suggested just by claiming points till the date in which reference letter is issued . Do you agree ? In that case i guess i wont have to provide these documents ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> Can we have some kind of count of how many 65 pointers are active on this thread yet to get an invitation?
> 
> Because looking at the number 65 pointers not being many and number 516 looks pretty big for 2613.
> 
> Hope for the best !!


There are of candidates with 65 points.
Please check https://myimmitracker.com/
You can create you profile and keep track of other applications also.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

omij said:


> There are of candidates with 65 points.
> Please check https://myimmitracker.com/
> You can create you profile and keep track of other applications also.


Right, i know about the tracker. But i don't think everyone updates here.
From 08/03/2016 to 31/03/2016, there are only 8 candidates with 65 points.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

ShammiSyan said:


> Right, i know about the tracker. But i don't think everyone updates here.
> From 08/03/2016 to 31/03/2016, there are only 8 candidates with 65 points.


Its very difficult to keep track here. This forum is best for queries and sharing information.


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> Right, i know about the tracker. But i don't think everyone updates here.
> From 08/03/2016 to 31/03/2016, there are only 8 candidates with 65 points.


Exactly Shammi...

We can't get the accurate data from the tracker. It is more useful to analyse the average number of days for Invites, CO contact & Grants. Hope all of us in this forum has added their case in the tracker.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

onin21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for 189 Visa. Lodged my EOI on the 12th of March 2016 for 261311. I heard from someone who recently applied for 189 that his spouse needed to submit IELTS result. Can someone please confirm that this is a requirement?
> 
> ...




Family members English language ability

For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge. 

To prove that your partner have have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

nilakshij said:


> I have applied under ICT Business analyst skill category with 65 points for 190. Is there a possibility that I would get a chance for a state sponsorship before June/16


Chances are less, only 120 invitations are left and candidates with 70 are still in waiting.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

awwwfff . I am so jobless that i spent close to 2 hours getting this list . I am 100% sure that even this is does not cover everyone . 

Please find the below list of 65 pointers who have not been invited yet for 2613 category 

panks_777	8-Mar-16
AbheeN	10-Mar-16
Vizyzz 11-Mar-16
onin21	12-Mar-16
chopsumbongw	16-Mar-16
schatzii	17-Mar-16
lych	18-Mar-16
Vish555	18-Mar-16
Psskhal	20-Mar-16
johard	22-Mar-16
Omij	23-Mar-16
vijoo	23-Mar-16
Hao	25-Mar-16
omi	29-Mar-16
dk_bose	1-Apr-16
yohanj	1-Apr-16
ShammiSyan 2-Apr-16
Sunil	3-Apr-16
satmoon	4-Apr-16
romilgupta01	4-Apr-16

I second ravish and omij , let us all update the tracker so that we benefit each other . This forum is all about helping one another  :d . All that it would take is 5 mins of your time to create a login id and update your case . Also note that this would be helpful for Visa lodging as well .

https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

vish555 said:


> awwwfff . I am so jobless that i spent close to 2 hours getting this list . I am 100% sure that even this is does not cover everyone .
> 
> Please find the below list of 65 pointers who have not been invited yet for 2613 category
> 
> ...


Haha, Good effort Vish555.
Of course, this won't cover everyone but still it gives a good idea of the number of candidates in queue.

Looking at this list should give some hope to 60 pointers


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> awwwfff . I am so jobless that i spent close to 2 hours getting this list . I am 100% sure that even this is does not cover everyone .
> 
> Please find the below list of 65 pointers who have not been invited yet for 2613 category
> 
> ...


Good efforts..but where are the 70 pointers? it seems there are no one registered there detail with 70 pointers in immitracker.

Or hoping there are no one this time


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Experts

Thanks for creating this wonderful forum. Is it possible to draft the visa lodge application before the ITA is received?

BR//R

Sub Class - 189 (65 points)
NOC - 263311
IELTS - minimum 7 in all mod (7.5 overall)
PCC - 30.3.2016
EA assessment - 31.3.2016
EOI submitted - 31.3.2016
Medical booked with HAP ID - 13.4.2016
Now waiting for April 12th evening


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Thanks for creating this wonderful forum. Is it possible to draft the visa lodge application before the ITA is received?
> 
> ...


Why you have done PCC in advance? It can affect your IED.

And there is no option to make a draft of your visa lodge.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pras07 said:


> Why you have done PCC in advance? It can affect your IED. And there is no option to make a draft of your visa lodge.


I think its better to do PCC (and Meds in fact) in advance as it is a path to a direct grant.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Good efforts..but where are the 70 pointers? it seems there are no one registered there detail with 70 pointers in immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Or hoping there are no one this time



I dint see any of them in 2613 category... Am I missing something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think its better to do PCC (and Meds in fact) in advance as it is a path to a direct grant.


Yes, but you will get 2 months time to lodge your visa so you can do these things once you get confirmed invitation. I may be wrong.

But actually I was thinking to apply for PCC and Medicals on 13th April (if I get invitation) which shouldn't take more than 1-2 weeks and once I receive them I will submit all documents including Visa documents, Form 80, 1221, PCC, Medicals. Anything I left here?


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> No invite yet from NSW



NSW State site showing their quota as 4000 and it is already exceeded as per nos in border.com.au site. Is there anyone received an invite under ICT Biz Analyst after March 20th?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Will submitting an EOI on April 12th morning IST qualify me for the April 13th invitation round?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ginugeorge said:


> NSW State site showing their quota as 4000 and it is already exceeded as per nos in border.com.au site. Is there anyone received an invite under ICT Biz Analyst after March 20th?


For sc190 still ~1400 left.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> For sc190 still ~1400 left.


Hi, 

Where is the source to look at the above info.

could you please share the link or its just in immitracker?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

What is my probability of getting invitation ,mine is 60 points with 5 years of expereince but my ielts score is overall 7.5
Next i applied on 14th feb for industrial engineer 
Please any one tell me,what are my prospects


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hi, Where is the source to look at the above info. could you please share the link or its just in immitracker?


Its on official website, i am on mobile now cant share, just google skill select rounds


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Updated myimmitracker.com for both EOI-189 and EOI-190.


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where is the source to look at the above info.
> 
> could you please share the link or its just in immitracker?



SkillSelect
Check State and Territory Nominations. 

I checked in NSW Site and remaining is 1400. We have to check Border and NSW to get it accurate


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> For sc190 still ~1400 left.



Now I got it. NSW State link shows 4000 for 190 alone. I miscalculated the complete as 4000. My bad . 
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...inated-migration-190/update-2015-applications


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

ginugeorge said:


> SkillSelect
> Check State and Territory Nominations.
> 
> I checked in NSW Site and remaining is 1400. We have to check Border and NSW to get it accurate



Thanks mate!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Thanks mate!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just checked the Industry NSW and Skillselect for figures

total per NSW industry site on 190 visas - 4000 are to be offered between July 01 2015 until June 30, 2016

total invitations issued by NSW between July 2015 until end of March 2016 is 2667.

What is very very interesting are the words "End of March 2016".

i have applied for Business analyst with 65+5 points on 23 March and haven't received the invitation.

so is there a sub quota for different skills?
what is the cutoff or any further details?
:juggle::juggle:


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> Family members English language ability
> 
> For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge.


Thank you. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

For folks expecting their invites next round a quick tip; check your EOI for errors or mistakes just in case . It's not going to be easy again to fix the mistakes after the invite . I've seen a lot of guys having this trouble .. Prevention is better than cure ; fixing mistakes won't change the DOE so far it doesn't affect the points. Have a good day all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> For folks expecting their invites next round a quick tip; check your EOI for errors or mistakes just in case . It's not going to be easy again to fix the mistakes after the invite . I've seen a lot of guys having this trouble .. Prevention is better than cure ; fixing mistakes won't change the DOE so far it doesn't affect the points. Have a good day all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I echo Alex , yesterday i did fix one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Mithung said:


> Will submitting an EOI on April 12th morning IST qualify me for the April 13th invitation round?



Yes it will . Till 7:30 pm IST(taking into consideration day light saving has ceased) . But to be on the safer side submit ASAP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> For folks expecting their invites next round a quick tip; check your EOI for errors or mistakes just in case . It's not going to be easy again to fix the mistakes after the invite . I've seen a lot of guys having this trouble .. Prevention is better than cure ; fixing mistakes won't change the DOE so far it doesn't affect the points. Have a good day all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just confirming.. If I will update my EOI and those updates will not change my points, I'm that case my date of effect will not change.

It seems worrying if it changes that ..


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Just confirming.. If I will update my EOI and those updates will not change my points, I'm that case my date of effect will not change.
> 
> It seems worrying if it changes that ..


Correct. It wouldn't change if there is no chance to your points. 

Sent from my MI PAD using Tapatalk


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

Good Morning Dear(s),

EOI Updated -22-Mar-16,
189 ->65
190(NSW) ->70

190 Invitation : 07-Apr-2016 

Happy to share that, I received 190 invitation an hour back   

Thank for each one of you and best of luck too. Hope to hear same from you soon!!!


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.&lt;==*



panks_777 said:


> Good efforts..but where are the 70 pointers? it seems there are no one registered there detail with 70 pointers in immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Or hoping there are no one this time



Hi Vish!
Just a simple thought ..this list should include one more column APPLIED BY(self/Agent).
As in most of the cases which were applied by agents have there result by next day..

This will help in enquiring those who applied by self as they have the result available on 12th april 7:30 IST.

Please update mine as "Agent"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> awwwfff . I am so jobless that i spent close to 2 hours getting this list . I am 100% sure that even this is does not cover everyone .
> 
> Please find the below list of 65 pointers who have not been invited yet for 2613 category
> 
> ...



Hi Vish!
Just a simple thought ..this list should include one more column APPLIED BY(self/Agent).
As in most of the cases which were applied by agents have there result by next day..

This will help in enquiring those who applied by self as they have the result available on 12th april 7:30 IST.

Please update mine as "Agent"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

johard said:


> Good Morning Dear(s),
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!!
Could you please share your occupation code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

johard said:


> Good Morning Dear(s), EOI Updated -22-Mar-16, 189 ->65 190(NSW) ->70 190 Invitation : 07-Apr-2016 Happy to share that, I received 190 invitation an hour back    Thank for each one of you and best of luck too. Hope to hear same from you soon!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

johard said:


> Good Morning Dear(s),
> 
> EOI Updated -22-Mar-16,
> 189 ->65
> ...


Congrats johard


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

ginugeorge said:


> SkillSelect
> Check State and Territory Nominations.
> 
> I checked in NSW Site and remaining is 1400. We have to check Border and NSW to get it accurate



Could you please share the exact link.. As I am still unable to locate the remaining quota under NSW. Do they also update the cutoff day and time ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Could you please share the exact link.. As I am still unable to locate the remaining quota under NSW. Do they also update the cutoff day and time ? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no cutoff for states, and they don't show remaining number, they show invited up to date


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no cutoff for states, and they don't show remaining number, they show invited up to date



Thanks Andreyx!
I understand now..
Much appreciated..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Congrats!!
> Could you please share your occupation code.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dear!!

My occupation is Software Engineer.


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I also got NSW nimination invitation about an hour ago. Should I go for it or wait and see what happens on 13th April?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

psskhal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I also got NSW nimination invitation about an hour ago. Should I go for it or wait and see what happens on 13th April?



Congrats ! 
When did you applied?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Congrats !
> When did you applied?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied on 20th march 2016.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

johard said:


> Good Morning Dear(s),
> 
> EOI Updated -22-Mar-16,
> 189 ->65
> ...


Congrats... If you dont mind could you please share the code you applied for

Regards


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Abhishu said:


> Just confirming.. If I will update my EOI and those updates will not change my points, I'm that case my date of effect will not change.
> 
> It seems worrying if it changes that ..




I check and update my EOI at least once per day , and on two occasions I've found errors in dates entered incorrectly ; could prove too costly if I found out after invite that could spell doom for all the effort and energy one has invested into this .

Once again in as much as your points still remains the same your DOE will be intact .please check tru your EOI
A word is enough for the wise .


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

psskhal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I also got NSW nimination invitation about an hour ago. Should I go for it or wait and see what happens on 13th April?


Congrats mate!

I would suggest you to wait for next round.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi all,
I too got email for invite to apply for NSW..

Do Any one have idea how much time they take to give an invite after the usual fees payment ..

My concern is the age factor as I will be crossing the age limit of 32 year on May 03.

Should I got with NSW or wait for next round ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Hi all,
> I too got email for invite to apply for NSW..
> 
> Do Any one have idea how much time they take to give an invite after the usual fees payment ..
> ...


If you upload all your documents, they will take maximum 1-2 weeks to process your application and then will ask you to apply.
You will be the first one to get invitation in next round, better wait for 189.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

omij said:


> If you upload all your documents, they will take maximum 1-2 weeks to process your application and then will ask you to apply.
> 
> You will be the first one to get invitation in next round, better wait for 189.



Thanks for the info mate!

I m bit confused what to do.. But thanks for the encouragement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Thanks for the info mate!
> 
> I m bit confused what to do.. But thanks for the encouragement
> 
> ...


Can state ask for source of funds like Bank statement?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

omij said:


> Can state ask for source of funds like Bank statement?



I think so.. But not sure as I haven't applied yet..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

omij said:


> Can state ask for source of funds like Bank statement?


Some states ask to have some money/net worth, not all.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*NSW ITA recevied!!*

Hi Guys,

I just received an ITA from NSW!!! 
I have also applied for 189 with 60 points. I have my 2nd attempt PTE exam on saturday, 9th. I am fairly confident of scoring 79+ this time (I had missed it narrowly last month). I will wait for the results and then decide to accept the invitation from NSW or not.


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi guys,

Regarding education certificates and transcripts, do I need just bachelors certificates or do I also need certificates before that of bachelors?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Guys, I just received an ITA from NSW!!! I have also applied for 189 with 60 points. I have my 2nd attempt PTE exam on saturday, 9th. I am fairly confident of scoring 79+ this time (I had missed it narrowly last month). I will wait for the results and then decide to accept the invitation from NSW or not.


Congrats!


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

I received an NSW invite today. Thanks to all members who helped me. Good Luck to all


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> I received an NSW invite today. Thanks to all members who helped me. Good Luck to all


Congratulations Reshma!!!


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Guys I just checked my mailbox, got invitation from NSW


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Congrats 


omij said:


> Guys I just checked my mailbox, got invitation from NSW


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

omij said:


> Guys I just checked my mailbox, got invitation from NSW


Congrats!!!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello friends I have a query regarding my SS EOI:

My EOI has been rejected by VIC in the mid of March. Although I got rejection email the status of my EOI on skillselect did not change and remained Submitted. Soon I have changed my option to NSW in the same EOI and the date of effect has changed to 15th of March. I see a lot of members who submitted after me got invitations today. I know it's on a case by case basis. However I am a little anxious to know if I have missed out on anything here. Please let me know your thoughts!

My Points are 60+5 and my code is 261313. Thanks in advance and Good luck to all!


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

*190 - Software Dev- 22 March*

Hi Guys, I'm new here, and this is my first post. 
I submitted my EOI on 22nd march 2016 with (60 + 5) points as a software developer. 
is there anyone who submitted there EOI for nsw-190 with 60+5 points and got an invite ?

I can clearly see that a lot of people who claim (65 + 5) got an invite from nsw, but i'm not sure of what is the current situation for (60 + 5) pointers. i'm a little worried because a few chaps have declared on myimmitracker (not allowed to post the URL,hence just the name)
that they got an invite from nsw even though they submited their EOIs after 22nd march.

i don't see any reason why my application would be ignored by NSW.

My EOI details:
190
22nd march
60 + 5 points
iselts 8, but 7.5 in writing
6 years of work ex, but acs deducted 2 yrs so i can claim only 5 points.

Please let me know what are my chances, and i believe it be so much better for software guys to have a separate thread as there are a lot of us.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

USI said:


> Hello friends I have a query regarding my SS EOI:
> 
> My EOI has been rejected by VIC in the mid of March. Although I got rejection email the status of my EOI on skillselect did not change and remained Submitted. Soon I have changed my option to NSW in the same EOI and the date of effect has changed to 15th of March. I see a lot of members who submitted after me got invitations today. I know it's on a case by case basis. However I am a little anxious to know if I have missed out on anything here. Please let me know your thoughts!
> 
> My Points are 60+5 and my code is 261313. Thanks in advance and Good luck to all!


hey, My situation is quite similar to yours. I submitted my EOI on 22nd march with (60+ 5) under 261312. not sure why people who submitted their EOIs after us got an invite.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

AusPot said:


> hey, My situation is quite similar to yours. I submitted my EOI on 22nd march with (60+ 5) under 261312. not sure why people who submitted their EOIs after us got an invite.


haha.. Don't know how this works end of the day.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.&lt;==*



AusPot said:


> hey, My situation is quite similar to yours. I submitted my EOI on 22nd march with (60+ 5) under 261312. not sure why people who submitted their EOIs after us got an invite.




Confirm that people who got their invite after yours are in the same anzsco and have same or lower points . Seems they consider the occupation in selecting the invites .

Nevertheless, you should be very strong ,hopeful and calm , cos it's just a matter of time . Nothing to worry about . Cheers .


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

I am in the queue as well. Submitted EOi with 60 points for 2613*** on Feb 23rd


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

USI said:


> haha.. Don't know how this works end of the day.



NSW is crazy people's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Yes. You have to create another EOI with 189 subclass. An EOI has incur only one invite regardless of which subclass you apply. If the status has changed to 'Invited', that EOI will not be considered for 189 visa rounds.


I am afraid that parthiv was in a real haste in speeding up the process. If parthiv wanted only 189 then i suppose should have waited for it and not opted for 190. Now things looks like from scratch with fresh EOI am afraid. 

Parthiv , there is no need at all to panic. Its all about patience and only sheer patience will pave way for 189 Visa.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> Yes. You have to create another EOI with 189 subclass. An EOI has incur only one invite regardless of which subclass you apply. If the status has changed to 'Invited', that EOI will not be considered for 189 visa rounds.


There is a considerable waiting time for 189 category with 60 points. Thats what am being told and thats how reality is. If you wait with patience then you are to get an invite for sure.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

psskhal said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Regarding education certificates and transcripts, do I need just bachelors certificates or do I also need certificates before that of bachelors?



For ACS bachelors would do ... There is no place where you can upload the focs before that

You probably want to follow the ACS thread , there are a lot of relevant information there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> For ACS bachelors would do ... There is no place where you can upload the focs before that
> 
> You probably want to follow the ACS thread , there are a lot of relevant information there
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
I have already done ACS assessment. I wanted to know which education certificates are required when and if got invited. (FYI, I already got nomination invitation from NSW yesterday, 07/04/2016)


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

My first EOI date : 23 March 2016
Points then:
189: 60 Points
489: 70 Points.

In the meantime, applied for assessment review with more experience documents in the prescribed format and got my reassessment document today positively.

Updated my EOI on 8th April 2016
Points Now:
189: 65 Points
489: 75 Points

ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Now, when can I expect the invitation?


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

psskhal said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I have already done ACS assessment. I wanted to know which education certificates are required when and if got invited. (FYI, I already got nomination invitation from NSW yesterday, 07/04/2016)


You only need your higher education certificates(Bachelor)


----------



## Preethi26 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi,

I have applied for NSW SS on Jan 26th 2016 for 261111 ICT Business Analyst...Total points 55+5....Any idea if we would get the invite before july....


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello Seniors in the house ; Got two -190 anszco 234111 invites for NSW and WA.... Please advise if you're familiar with the system . I'm a little confused in Making the right choice .
Thanks .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Hi all,
> I too got email for invite to apply for NSW..
> 
> Do Any one have idea how much time they take to give an invite after the usual fees payment ..
> ...



Congrats Panks,

I too have similar points like you and EOI applied dates 20/02/2016, more details below:

ANZ Code - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI Date - 20/02/2016
NSW SS points - 60+5
PTE score - 60 (Competent)


No idea why I am not getting the invitation.

Please advise.

Thanks,
B


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

babasaheb.ladhane said:


> Congrats Panks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks !!

May be your points is 65 for NSW.

I applied 189 with 65
And 190 65+5 

Hope this is the situation may be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks mate.

I am just wondering that if any one with 60+5 points gets invitation.

And one more thing.... is there any difference for getting invitation in between 261311 , 261312 and 261313?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

babasaheb.ladhane said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I am just wondering that if any one with 60+5 points gets invitation.
> 
> And one more thing.... is there any difference for getting invitation in between 261311 , 261312 and 261313?



Please check the immi tracker (Andreyx signature for the link) to get an idea about the invitation with similar cases..

No there is no difference at all!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

I am super confused, got the NSW application invite yesterday. Don't know if I have to wait for 189 or take this invite.

I think I won't certainly get invited on 13th, as last time only 3 day's 65 pointers were invited (5th to 8th march). Also considering the ceiling is fast approaching for 2613, would it be stupidity to let go of the invite?


----------



## Ray_of_hope (Jan 17, 2012)

EOI Submitted on 24th March, still waiting to hear back.

regards
ROH


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

schatzii said:


> I am super confused, got the NSW application invite yesterday. Don't know if I have to wait for 189 or take this invite.
> 
> I think I won't certainly get invited on 13th, as last time only 3 day's 65 pointers were invited (5th to 8th march). Also considering the ceiling is fast approaching for 2613, would it be stupidity to let go of the invite?


I would certainly ask you to wait for the 13th round , as they might well clear the 65 pointers on priority . Nothing is fixed with DIBP . 

By the way by when should you take an decision on your 190 invite . is there a timeline ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

schatzii said:


> I am super confused, got the NSW application invite yesterday. Don't know if I have to wait for 189 or take this invite.
> 
> I think I won't certainly get invited on 13th, as last time only 3 day's 65 pointers were invited (5th to 8th march). Also considering the ceiling is fast approaching for 2613, would it be stupidity to let go of the invite?


Buddy tell me one thing if the occupation ceiling is reached then won't our applications be carried forward to next year?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vish555 said:


> I would certainly ask you to wait for the 13th round , as they might well clear the 65 pointers on priority . Nothing is fixed with DIBP .
> 
> By the way by when should you take an decision on your 190 invite . is there a timeline ?


Hey Vish,

If the ceilings are reached then won't the applications be carried forward automatically for the next year?


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Buddy tell me one thing if the occupation ceiling is reached then won't our applications be carried forward to next year?




It would certainly be carry forwarded to next year ... Rest assured


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> NSW is crazy people's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sending invites to the applicants definitely must be based on some criteria which NSW must be following (Maybe they are choosing people with high score in IELTS or Maybe more years of experience in a particular domain which is under skill shortage) check with the guys who have received their invites you surely would find the reason.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Sending invites to the applicants definitely must be based on some criteria which NSW must be following (Maybe they are choosing people with high score in IELTS or Maybe more years of experience in a particular domain which is under skill shortage) check with the guys who have received their invites you surely would find the reason.


Hi Vikas,

I noticed Employee verification in your timeline. How they do employee verification?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Sending invites to the applicants definitely must be based on some criteria which NSW must be following (Maybe they are choosing people with high score in IELTS or Maybe more years of experience in a particular domain which is under skill shortage) check with the guys who have received their invites you surely would find the reason.



I too already invited buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hey Vish,
> 
> If the ceilings are reached then won't the applications be carried forward automatically for the next year?


Yes it will unless or until the unlikely scenario of that particular job code is removed from next years SOL list . 

But it is very unlikely as most of the job code are still being recommended by the accessing authority


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

vish555 said:


> I would certainly ask you to wait for the 13th round , as they might well clear the 65 pointers on priority . Nothing is fixed with DIBP .
> 
> By the way by when should you take an decision on your 190 invite . is there a timeline ?


Thanks Vish, Yes I'll probably wait for 13th. I have to apply by 20th.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Yes it will unless or until the unlikely scenario of that particular job code is removed from next years SOL list .
> 
> But it is very unlikely as most of the job code are still being recommended by the accessing authority


I have applied for Analyst programmer under 26313. Let's see


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

omij said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I noticed Employee verification in your timeline. How they do employee verification?


DIBP officials assigned to do verification have various mode of doing the verification 
1. They would call the HR in case of letter with JD Issued by HR followed by an email to get confirmation
2. They would call your Manager in case Stat Declaration has been issued by him/her followed by the email. Meanwhile they can also reach the applicants HR to confirm if the person who issued the letter if he is authorised to do so (in case the letter was issued on lettet head)
3. Physical verification is also done at time wherein the DIBP officials visit the applicants work location.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> I too already invited buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations thats good news.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Sending invites to the applicants definitely must be based on some criteria which NSW must be following (Maybe they are choosing people with high score in IELTS or Maybe more years of experience in a particular domain which is under skill shortage) check with the guys who have received their invites you surely would find the reason.



well, my IELTS overall is 8; though 7.5 in writing, and i have got 6+ years of experience. 4 people who were invited by NSW as per the immitarcker.com, had less than 6-7 years of work ex, and their ielts scores were less than 8. so i'm still trying to get my head around this. perhaps it is as crazy as someone mentioned in one the posts in this thread ahaha


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Yes it will unless or until the unlikely scenario of that particular job code is removed from next years SOL list .
> 
> But it is very unlikely as most of the job code are still being recommended by the accessing authority


you never know what is going to happen next year. said that, 65 points make you a very competitive candidate. if it was me, i would wait for a few more months before applying for 190 again. however, if you got relatives/friends in Sydney or you intend to live in NSW, then going for the state sponsorship is not an issue. 
I'll also say you should think about your technical skills before you make a decision. if you are very confident about finding a job in NSW, then go for it. But, if you are one of those professionals who is not-so-good at his work, then 189 sounds better. this is just my personal opinion!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

AusPot said:


> you never know what is going to happen next year. said that, 65 points make you a very competitive candidate. if it was me, i would wait for a few more months before applying for 190 again. however, if you got relatives/friends in Sydney or you intend to live in NSW, then going for the state sponsorship is not an issue.
> I'll also say you should think about your technical skills before you make a decision. if you are very confident about finding a job in NSW, then go for it. But, if you are one of those professionals who is not-so-good at his work, then 189 sounds better. this is just my personal opinion!


I second that.Probably one of those wisest post in recent times for those who are in a hurry.Its not about technical skills alone but also about opportunities that are available.On a larger scale 189 can help you find job anywhere. All it requires is a little more waiting time provided the job code looks valid for the upcoming year.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AusPot said:


> you never know what is going to happen next year. said that, 65 points make you a very competitive candidate. if it was me, i would wait for a few more months before applying for 190 again. however, if you got relatives/friends in Sydney or you intend to live in NSW, then going for the state sponsorship is not an issue.
> I'll also say you should think about your technical skills before you make a decision. if you are very confident about finding a job in NSW, then go for it. But, if you are one of those professionals who is not-so-good at his work, then 189 sounds better. this is just my personal opinion!


I can understand your concern then there is possibility that those people who got invite were specialised in some particular domain which is of interest for NSW. 

This is only my assumption and I maybe wrong.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> I can understand your concern then there is possibility that those people who got invite were specialised in some particular domain which is of interest for NSW.
> 
> This is only my assumption and I maybe wrong.


I'm not sure about that because the only parameters that are involved here are anzo code, ielts, experience, age, country , partner skills, experience in australia, study in australia etc

i dont think EOI contains any more meaningful info that can play a role in deciding who will be called first!

what is more painful is there is no way to figure out their decision-making process. it is their prerogative. it is a not a very transparent process. Maybe sending an email to NSW can help, but i guess it is too early to do that. I'll wait for more people to update the list on immitracker.com


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

*Any Chances?*

Guys, any idea about my application?

My first EOI date : 23 March 2016
Points then:
189: 60 Points
489: 70 Points.

In the meantime, applied for assessment review with more experience documents in the prescribed format and got my reassessment document today positively.

Updated my EOI on 8th April 2016
Points Now:
189: 65 Points
489: 75 Points

ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

when can I expect the invitation?
Any chances of getting it in April 2016?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Guys, any idea about my application?
> 
> My first EOI date : 23 March 2016
> Points then:
> ...


Did you get a chance to look at the excel which has list of people waiting? It's circulated in this forum.If there are pretty less 65 pointers then you stand a chance


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

balajimkala said:


> My first EOI date : 23 March 2016
> Points then:
> 189: 60 Points
> 489: 70 Points.
> ...





kbjan26 said:


> Did you get a chance to look at the excel which has list of people waiting? It's circulated in this forum.If there are pretty less 65 pointers then you stand a chance


Hi, I didnt see any excel sheet though I logged mine in myimmitracker and I am not sure how to read the chances on that list or how they select!


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I got an invite from NSW for ICT Business Analyst yesterday. Applied for 190 as i don't want to wait for 189 .

Can you help me on front loading all the required documents for Direct Grant?

1. I understand all the points we have claimed in EoI should have relevant documents. 
2. I have applied for PCC.
3. For Medical, I have created an account in https://online.immi.gov.au and generated the TRN. Also generated the HAP ID. 

My queries,
1. Who have to update the Medical Info, me or the health check provider?
2. My Wife is a Dentist, I know they are having more health checks - but this site is not showing anything relevant related to that. Can anyone help?

Other than Relevant Documents (Passports, Education, ACS, Language, Work Exp + IT Returns + Emp Ref) + PCC + Medical = All or I am missing something.

Regards
GG


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

ginugeorge said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got an invite from NSW for ICT Business Analyst yesterday. Applied for 190 as i don't want to wait for 189 .
> 
> ...


Hello Ginu....
For Medical,
Once you've generated your HAP ID, print the emedical referral letter. In that letter you'll be provided with the medical requirements you n ur partner need to take. Take an appointment with the DIBP authorized hospital/clinic around your area. Visit the hospital with the printed paper n they will help you out with all the further processes.

Hope my post is useful for your medical query.


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

ravisth7 said:


> Hello Ginu....
> For Medical,
> Once you've generated your HAP ID, print the emedical referral letter. In that letter you'll be provided with the medical requirements you n ur partner need to take. Take an appointment with the DIBP authorized hospital/clinic around your area. Visit the hospital with the printed paper n they will help you out with all the further processes.
> 
> Hope my post is useful for your medical query.


The referral letter is the one which is individual and having a photo placeholder on the top, right. Just to ensure that i am doing it right.

Thanks a million ton for the quick reply.


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

ginugeorge said:


> The referral letter is the one which is individual and having a photo placeholder on the top, right. Just to ensure that i am doing it right.
> 
> Thanks a million ton for the quick reply.


Yea, that's the one.

All the best mate


----------



## shoryacosta (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello!

My EOI date of effect is 15/03/2016 with 60 points for 133112 occupation (Project Builder). Do you think I have a chance to get an invitation on April's rounds? My occupation's ceiling is 83 of 5640.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

*Question To Experts*

I have applied my EOI for:
ANZSCO Code 261311 with
65 points for 189 &
75 points for 489
Last updated on 8th April 2016.

As I see the ceilings, 4848 out of 5364 has been expired leaving 516 Invitations.

My friend was very sure that I will get it in the next invitation round.

When I read the myimmitracker, they have always invited 489 and left 189 uninvited for every candidate.

1. So I am guessing, I will also get 489 invitation only, in case if I get one at all. What does your expert opinion say on this?

2. And if I remove 489 and leave just 189 EOI, what are the chances of me getting it?

3. Does ANZSCO code over the same point applicants matter in picking the candidates?

I looked up on the excel sheet, but I am not sure how it really works - especially we wouldn't know how many 80/75/70 189 applications are in the queue!

Any recommendations?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> I have applied my EOI for: ANZSCO Code 261311 with 65 points for 189 & 75 points for 489 Last updated on 8th April 2016. As I see the ceilings, 4848 out of 5364 has been expired leaving 516 Invitations. My friend was very sure that I will get it in the next invitation round. When I read the myimmitracker, they have always invited 489 and left 189 uninvited for every candidate. 1. So I am guessing, I will also get 489 invitation only, in case if I get one at all. What does your expert opinion say on this? 2. And if I remove 489 and leave just 189 EOI, what are the chances of me getting it? 3. Does ANZSCO code over the same point applicants matter in picking the candidates? I looked up on the excel sheet, but I am not sure how it really works - especially we wouldn't know how many 80/75/70 189 applications are in the queue! Any recommendations?


 With your points you will most likely get invited in the next 2 rounds. I mean for SC189


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With your points you will most likely get invited in the next 2 rounds. I mean for SC189


Even if I remove 489 EOI and apply for just 189?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With your points you will most likely get invited in the next 2 rounds. I mean for SC189


Sorry I mean to ask, should I go ahead and remove 489 safely? and try just 189?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

*Thanks. 489 Gone! *



andreyx108b said:


> With your points you will most likely get invited in the next 2 rounds. I mean for SC189


Thanks Andreyx. I have removed 489.

Fingers crossed for 189!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Sorry I mean to ask, should I go ahead and remove 489 safely? and try just 189?


Removing something or not is up to you, what I have said is that with 65 points 2613** most likely will be invited in the next few rounds. 

To be on a safe side you can create additional/separate EOI for 489, but its totally up to you to decide.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I mean to ask, should I go ahead and remove 489 safely? and try just 189?
> ...



Yes indeed, my decision and I didn't want 489. And so removed. I shall wait for 189  Thanks a lot.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Yes indeed, my decision and I didn't want 489. And so removed. I shall wait for 189  Thanks a lot.


Good luck! Get ready for visa lodge


----------



## kvmly (Mar 8, 2016)

*EOI Updation*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI. I need a quick info on what needs to be updated for one of my employment details. I had began my career in a company from Aug'2007 and worked till Sept'2013. So there are two designations *A*(Aug'07 to May'10) & *B* (June'10 to Sept'13).

I have updated submitted ACS with reference letter mentioning about the start dates & end dates of these designations in that company. While submitting to ACS it was mentioned with only last designation held in the company. So ACS result has details like:

Employment after Aug'2009 is considered for appropriate skill level
Period: Aug'07 - Sep'13
Position: *Designation B*
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

So, currently I have submitted my EOI with in two episodes like : 
1. *Non-related employment * with *Designation B* from Aug'2007 to Aug'2009 
and 
2. Related employment with *Designation B* from Sept'2009 to Sept'2013

There is no mention about *Designation A* in ACS letter. So I have submitted the EOI in above format. Is this fine? Or do i need to split above into three episodes i.e., 
1. non-related episode from Aug'07-Aug'09 with *designation A* 
2. Related episode from Sept'09 - May'10 with *designation A* 
3. Related episode from June'10 - Sept'13 with *designation B* 

If I do like this will it contradict to ACS letter?

Kindly help to understand on this.

Looking for your replies.

Thanks..


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

shoryacosta said:


> Hello!
> 
> My EOI date of effect is 15/03/2016 with 60 points for 133112 occupation (Project Builder). Do you think I have a chance to get an invitation on April's rounds? My occupation's ceiling is 83 of 5640.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You will receive an Invite in next round for sure(13th Apr). Get your documents ready for visa lodge!


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi,

I wanted to know if I need to create separate account in https://immi.gov.au for each dependent for beforehand medicals or single account (primary applicants) will suffice?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kvmly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI. I need a quick info on what needs to be updated for one of my employment details. I had began my career in a company from Aug'2007 and worked till Sept'2013. So there are two designations *A*(Aug'07 to May'10) & *B* (June'10 to Sept'13).
> 
> ...


Go as per ACS Outcome as that is your current designation.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

kvmly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI. I need a quick info on what needs to be updated for one of my employment details. I had began my career in a company from Aug'2007 and worked till Sept'2013. So there are two designations *A*(Aug'07 to May'10) & *B* (June'10 to Sept'13).
> 
> ...


split it into three episodes. designation A should be present. you will have to submit documents to prove the authenticity of your EOI later. looks like ACS made a mistake in your case, but it is not that important because 'designation' is meaningless(because of lack of better word) for ACS. what matters is the role and responsibilities. lets say even if the case worker spots that your EOI is not in line with the ACs letter, then you can tell them it is ACS that messed up, not you. besides, you will have all valid doc from your employer to prove so. worst case, Case officer will ask you to go back to ACS. that too is an easy job. because acs does not give a **** about your designation. they check your roles and responsibilities and make a decision based on that.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Guys i need urgent help

I created two EOI my first one was for 189 and victoria as a state was selected on march 16 2016 with 60 point 261111

I completed Victoria formalities on march 21, 2016 (no acknowledegement recieved from them)

My second one was for NSW on march 16, 2016

Today i got invite from nsw to apply with a deadline of april 20 (letter was issued on april 07, 2016)

Now my question is if i apply for nsw can i still wait for victoria nomination? I am more inclined to reside in victoria hence my first choice or applyinv on nsw will close everything else

Realistically i am not hopeful about getting 189 so it is just a matter of nsw or victoria

Please help

TIA


----------



## kvmly (Mar 8, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Go as per ACS Outcome as that is your current designation.


Thanks alot Vikas for your reply!!


----------



## kvmly (Mar 8, 2016)

AusPot said:


> split it into three episodes. designation A should be present. you will have to submit documents to prove the authenticity of your EOI later. looks like ACS made a mistake in your case, but it is not that important because 'designation' is meaningless(because of lack of better word) for ACS. what matters is the role and responsibilities. lets say even if the case worker spots that your EOI is not in line with the ACs letter, then you can tell them it is ACS that messed up, not you. besides, you will have all valid doc from your employer to prove so. worst case, Case officer will ask you to go back to ACS. that too is an easy job. because acs does not give a **** about your designation. they check your roles and responsibilities and make a decision based on that.


Thanks aLot for your reply!!
I Just spoke to one of my friend they suggested to submit EOI as per ACS letter. They mention its the employment period and roles and responsibilities are considered and not designation like said by you too. So planning to leave the current EOI without any updation which will be inline with ACS letter. Kindly suggest if this will be correct move and will not have any impact further ?

Thanks..


----------



## A_M_ (Feb 25, 2015)

What is the chance of getting through on 13th April for Electronics Engg with 65 points?


----------



## shoryacosta (Apr 2, 2016)

bharathi039 said:


> You will receive an Invite in next round for sure(13th Apr). Get your documents ready for visa lodge!


Thank you so much for your answer! I hope you're right!


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?

I am posting on behalf of my friend.

My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were. 
He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.

He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.

Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?

Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.

Early retort is awaited ?


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

kvmly said:


> Thanks aLot for your reply!!
> I Just spoke to one of my friend they suggested to submit EOI as per ACS letter. They mention its the employment period and roles and responsibilities are considered and not designation like said by you too. So planning to leave the current EOI without any updation which will be inline with ACS letter. Kindly suggest if this will be correct move and will not have any impact further ?
> 
> Thanks..


did your friend explain the logic behind this ? try not to listen to people who come up with random advice without any logic behind it!

look, your situation is not too bad because i think it is a really small mistake made by acs. you will be fine either way, but i would recommend you to be on the safe side.

here are your options:
1. email acs, they usually respond in a few days' time. sort out your acs letter, and tell them are inefficient(dont do that)
2. mention what is right in EOI because a case officer or a specialist can call your company to check the validity of your employment history. i dont think it is good to mention anything silly in EOI. Split it wisely.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

kvmly said:


> Thanks aLot for your reply!!
> I Just spoke to one of my friend they suggested to submit EOI as per ACS letter. They mention its the employment period and roles and responsibilities are considered and not designation like said by you too. So planning to leave the current EOI without any updation which will be inline with ACS letter. Kindly suggest if this will be correct move and will not have any impact further ?
> 
> Thanks..


Its is better to get the ACS letter corrected . Use the opportunity when you have it. This will resolve all confusions at a later stage .


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

psskhal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know if I need to create separate account in https://immi.gov.au for each dependent for beforehand medicals or single account (primary applicants) will suffice?


Hi,

You don't have to create separate immi account. You need to give the details of your dependents while filling MY Health Declaration. The primary applicant's account will work for all. 

All the best.


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

Cannot thank enough to people who are helping out each other with valuable information. Hats off guys, this portal has kicked the laziness out of me and motivated to finally start the process for 189. Good luck to all you people. 

Anyone with 70 points still waiting to be invited ?

ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
ACS Submitted: 18 March 2016
ACS +ve: 29 March 2016
PTE: L 82 R 87 S 86 W 79: 09 Apr 2016
EOI Submitted:


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

dinusubba said:


> Cannot thank enough to people who are helping out each other with valuable information. Hats off guys, this portal has kicked the laziness out of me and motivated to finally start the process for 189. Good luck to all you people.
> 
> Anyone with 70 points still waiting to be invited ?
> 
> ...


Hi dinusubba, did you take ielts before sitting for PTE ?


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

AusPot said:


> Hi dinusubba, did you take ielts before sitting for PTE ?


Nope, straight away went for PTE. Gave the exam yesterday evening at 6 PM. They were so fast in score reporting, got them in less than 12 hours 

ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
ACS Submitted: 18 March 2016
ACS +ve: 29 March 2016
PTE: L 82 R 87 S 86 W 79: 09 Apr 2016
EOI Submitted:


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

dinusubba said:


> Nope, straight away went for PTE. Gave the exam yesterday evening at 6 PM. They were so fast in score reporting, got them in less than 12 hours
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ACS Submitted: 18 March 2016
> ...


oh cool. you got a really good score. i took the ielts test last year and got 7.5 in writing, which is a shame because i cant claim 20 points. planning to take the pte test, but i found it really weird; ielts was way simpler than pte. 

how much did you score in the online test on the pte's website?


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

AusPot said:


> oh cool. you got a really good score. i took the ielts test last year and got 7.5 in writing, which is a shame because i cant claim 20 points. planning to take the pte test, but i found it really weird; ielts was way simpler than pte.
> 
> how much did you score in the online test on pte's website?


Thank you ! Yes, even I found the format weird at the initial stage but the moment you understand the scoring pattern it is easier than other tests. I took two scored online tests and got only 65 , 75. Don't be discouraged by the online test score. I have concentrated on the areas I am weak at and thoroughly understood the pattern. It all took me only one week of preparation to get this 

All the best for your preparation 

ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
ACS Submitted: 18 March 2016
ACS +ve: 29 March 2016
PTE: L 82 R 87 S 86 W 79: 09 Apr 2016
EOI Submitted:


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

dinusubba said:


> Nope, straight away went for PTE. Gave the exam yesterday evening at 6 PM. They were so fast in score reporting, got them in less than 12 hours
> 
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ACS Submitted: 18 March 2016
> ...


Hi Dinusubba,

You mean to say you took the PTE exam on Saturday 9th Apr @ 6 pm and got the results today within 12 hrs!!!! That's really fast!! 
I also took the exam yesterday 9th Apr @ 3.30 PM and I haven't got my results yet.. Wondering how!!!


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Dinusubba,
> 
> You mean to say you took the PTE exam on Saturday 9th Apr @ 6 pm and got the results today within 12 hrs!!!! That's really fast!!
> I also took the exam yesterday 9th Apr @ 3.30 PM and I haven't got my results yet.. Wondering how!!!


Yep, I took the test yesterday evening 6 at PTE centre in Bangalore and received the score today morning around 9 AM. Even it took me by surprise. 


ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
ACS Submitted: 18 March 2016
ACS +ve: 29 March 2016
PTE: L 82 R 87 S 86 W 79: 09 Apr 2016
EOI Submitted:


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Dinusubba,
> 
> You mean to say you took the PTE exam on Saturday 9th Apr @ 6 pm and got the results today within 12 hrs!!!! That's really fast!!
> I also took the exam yesterday 9th Apr @ 3.30 PM and I haven't got my results yet.. Wondering how!!!












ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
ACS Submitted: 18 March 2016
ACS +ve: 29 March 2016
PTE: L 82 R 87 S 86 W 79: 09 Apr 2016
EOI Submitted:


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes, PTE-A process their results super fast. I wasted a lot of time for my first IELTS and I hate writing by hand. PTE-A was awesome and I'm recommending every friend of mine to go for PTE-A over IELTS. Moreover, I don't trust and really suspect IELTS scoring system.


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

balajimkala said:


> Yes, PTE-A process their results super fast. I wasted a lot of time for my first IELTS and I hate writing by hand. PTE-A was awesome and I'm recommending every friend of mine to go for PTE-A over IELTS. Moreover, I don't trust and really suspect IELTS scoring system.


Agreed,

They (PTE) publish results within 48 hours in most cases. But you can't deny the fact that PTE-A is not acceptable at all Universities and Accessing Authorities like Engineers Australia. So, only getting PTE-A scores might not help you in some cases.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

ravisth7 said:


> balajimkala said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, PTE-A process their results super fast. I wasted a lot of time for my first IELTS and I hate writing by hand. PTE-A was awesome and I'm recommending every friend of mine to go for PTE-A over IELTS. Moreover, I don't trust and really suspect IELTS scoring system.
> ...


Bummer!


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Experts i have a question

It might be absolutely naive

I submitted my 189 EOI with victoria as a state on march 16.. Finished forms for victoria on 21st march... What will be my eoi date for victoria 21st or 16??

Seperately i submitted another EOI for NSW and got an invite to apply... I applied on april 11 and paid the fees... Now my question is what is this invite? What is way forward after applying? is it just paper work or rejection can still happen? 

In case of victoria what i have noticed is people get acknowledgement in approx three weeks time do they get invited also to apply in another say 3-4 weeks time or what

I dont know please help m going crazy n my mind going crowded


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

*April invitation for 60 ?????*

I was just going through the DIBP site for skill select and i can see that for 23rd March they have called many 60 pointers(near to 700), but still i can find many people yet to be called from dec,2015. Is it possible for any of you to get the cutoff date (last date) for 60 pointers for 23rd March. If this is the case perhaps there might not be many invitations for 60 in April too, am i right ?http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

abin said:


> I was just going testimate he DIBP site skill select and i can see that for 23rd March they have called many 60 pointers(near to 700), but still i can find many people yet to be called from dec,2015. Is it possible for any of you to get the cutoff date (last date) for 60 pointers for 23rd March. If this is the case perhaps there might not be many invitations for 60 in April too, am i right ?http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/confused.gif


Cutoff dates will vary based on occupation. Dec2015 cutoff must be for 1 particular occupation. I don't know about other occupations, but for mechanical engineers the cutoff date for 60 pointers was sometime in March2016.

If the number of 65 and 70 pointers are less in April then there may be more invites for 60 pointers. You can check immitracker for a rough estimate.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> Experts i have a question
> 
> It might be absolutely naive
> 
> ...


1. EOI date doesn't matter in case of Victoria. Still, your date of application for Victoria is important which is 21st.
2. After applying for NSW by uploading docs and paying fee, it will take 1 day to 90 days for them to check your documents against the declaration you have made in your EOI. They will verify your English score, assessment result, DOB and details mentioned in resume. There are very slim chances that your application will get rejection at this stage. If you get approval from NSW, your EOI status will update to "Invited" and you have to pay Visa fee, upload all documents again. Now, this is the real PR application
3. In case of Victoria, you are correct. Their processing is very slow. No needn't to worry. I am also waiting for their acknowledgement since 1st April. 

** Don't be crazy, you have to be patient in case of PR application.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks omij  patience is a skill... Thanks God it is not tested by visa authorities... I will fail for sure....

Thanks again i appreciate  m clear now


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Mithung said:


> Cutoff dates will vary based on occupation. Dec2015 cutoff must be for 1 particular occupation. I don't know about other occupations, but for mechanical engineers the cutoff date for 60 pointers was sometime in March2016.
> 
> If the number of 65 and 70 pointers are less in April then there may be more invites for 60 pointers. You can check immitracker for a rough estimate.


As per the results of 23rd March, 2016, the cut off points for 189 Visa is 60 and for 489 is 70. These cut off points are not for particular occupation but for whole subclass visas. But for some particular occupations, Eg. for ANZSCO code 2211, cut off pt. is 70, for 2611 it's 70 & for 2613 it's 65. 

Visit the link SkillSelect 23 March 2016 Round Results for details..

Hope this will give more clarity


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

The same thing happened in last year on 9th and 23rd OCT rounds where only 65 pointers were invited mostly.But then in the next round on 6th Nov 2015, they had started inviting 60 pointers till submissions on 19th May. Hopefully 13th April invites 60 pointers till submissions (2613) on Jan and 189 effective date till April 3rd or so....


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

ravisth7 said:


> As per the results of 23rd March, 2016, the cut off points for 189 Visa is 60 and for 489 is 70. These cut off points are not for particular occupation but for whole subclass visas. But for some particular occupations, Eg. for ANZSCO code 2211, cut off pt. is 70, for 2611 it's 70 & for 2613 it's 65.
> 
> Visit the link SkillSelect 23 March 2016 Round Results for details..
> 
> Hope this will give more clarity


Ravi, my response was with regard to the cutoff dates and not to cutoff points.

The OP has some doubts regarding the cutoff dates.


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

sragou13 said:


> The same thing happened in last year on 9th and 23rd OCT rounds where only 65 pointers were invited mostly.But then in the next round on 6th Nov 2015, they had started inviting 60 pointers till submissions on 19th May. Hopefully 13th April invites 60 pointers till submissions (2613) on Jan and 189 effective date till April 3rd or so....


No way this would happen, the soonest 2613 60 pointers can be invited is in August, the occupation ceiling is almost full and they will only send 100 invites every round until July.


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Mithung said:


> Ravi, my response was with regard to the cutoff dates and not to cutoff points.
> 
> The OP has some doubts regarding the cutoff dates.


Ohh.. My Bad... 

I have no idea about cut off dates & where it plays a role.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

osteo80 said:


> No way this would happen, the soonest 2613 60 pointers can be invited is in August, the occupation ceiling is almost full and they will only send 100 invites every round until July.


true, i dont see 60 pointers getting an invite before the occupation ceiling is reset. hopefully, a lot of 60 and 65 pointers will get an invite from NSW(90) in this period. As per some info on the internet, NSW still has a huge quota left for this year. I'm not sure if there is any quota for 190, but 772 invites were issued by NSW in the month of march. i hope this trend will continue, and a lot of software chaps will be invited by NSW in the next 2-3 months, else 60 pointers will have to wait until end of this year.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

dinusubba said:


> Thank you ! Yes, even I found the format weird at the initial stage but the moment you understand the scoring pattern it is easier than other tests. I took two scored online tests and got only 65 , 75. Don't be discouraged by the online test score. I have concentrated on the areas I am weak at and thoroughly understood the pattern. It all took me only one week of preparation to get this
> 
> All the best for your preparation
> 
> ...


that is good to know. i took the online test a few days ago and got around 65 even though i got 50 in writing, and that is because i didnt write the essays properly. i just copied some text from the internet and completed the writing section.

I was confused whether i should go for IELTs or PTE, but now i'm convinced to take the pte test. 

btw, did you buy any book ?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck! Get ready for visa lodge


Hi Andreyx,

I know that out of Visa 189 and Visa 457 whichever we get later overrides the earlier Visa granted.

- So can i apply for 457 and 189 both in parallel? Is parallel processing of two visa applications allowed ?

- A Visa granted will become invalid only when the other Visa has been granted and not during the processing of the Visa application and waiting for grant? Is it correct ?


----------



## sagsun (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone who appeared for pte academic on 9th April at chopras Bangalore and has received the results??? I appeared on 9th in morning slot and still waiting for results, generally they publish in 24 hours.


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

AusPot said:


> that is good to know. i took the online test a few days ago and got around 65 even though i got 50 in writing, and that is because i didnt write the essays properly. i just copied some text from the internet and completed the writing section.
> 
> I was confused whether i should go for IELTs or PTE, but now i'm convinced to take the pte test.
> 
> btw, did you buy any book ?


I did not get much time to get a book. But I have purchased their scored test and samples. Also there are plenty of sites online with sample questions. I got positive reviews for their official practise plus book.

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

sagsun said:


> Anyone who appeared for pte academic on 9th April at chopras Bangalore and has received the results??? I appeared on 9th in morning slot and still waiting for results, generally they publish in 24 hours.


I also appeared on 9th 3.30 slot and I am yet to get the results. Also, on the PTD website


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

gowtham0110 said:


> I also appeared on 9th 3.30 slot and I am yet to get the results. Also, on the PTD website


Ignore.. 


I also appeared on 9th 3.30 slot and I am yet to get the results. Also, on the PTE website, it is mentioned that my results are "Delivery successful - on hold". Don't know stay it means..


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Ignore..
> 
> 
> I also appeared on 9th 3.30 slot and I am yet to get the results. Also, on the PTE website, it is mentioned that my results are "Delivery successful - on hold". Don't know stay it means..


One of my friends saw the same status and when contacted PTE here is what they said: Occasionally scores are delayed when we need to confirm accuracy. Typically most scores are available within 5 business days.If it's after 5 business days and we have not contacted you please contact [email protected].


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys, requesting you to not deviate from the main topic. Please discuss PTE matters in the relevant thread. It might be of help to someone else too.


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

*EOI Date of Effect*

Hi All,

I have a basic doubt. I have initially submitted my EOI on 8th April. Today i have updated the EOI and in correspondence it shows a new entry and EOI date of Submission is quoted as 11th April, but in EOI home page Date of Effect shows as 8th April.

Kindly help me to know which among these two will be considered as my actual EOI date for invitation rounds?

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

If your points are not updated, in that case EOI date will not be impacted. EOI date only update is your points are changing .


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> If your points are not updated, in that case EOI date will not be impacted. EOI date only update is your points are changing .


Thank you Abhishu.. In that case, as there is no change in points, Date of Effect i.,e 8th April will only be considered. am i right?


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Gowtham,
Have you received NSW invitation?
Your score is 60+5 and EOI submission date is 23 March 2016 ... Am I right?
I have submitted (261311) EOI on 20/02/2016 and my score also 60+5 and Pte score is 6....but I haven't heard anything from NSW. 
any idea ...?


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Gowtham,
Have you received NSW invitation? I ca see your signature that you got an invite from NSW on 7/04/2016.
Your score is 60+5 and EOI submission date is 23/03/2016 ... Am I right?
I have submitted (261311) EOI on 20/02/2016 and my score also 60+5 and Pte score is 6....but I haven't heard anything from NSW. 
any idea ...?


----------



## A_M_ (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello,
My EOI is effective from 9/4/2016 with 65points for Electronics Engg (ANZCSO code 233411). Can anyone throw some light on how are the chances for this round on 13th April?

Thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

A_M_ said:


> Hello,
> My EOI is effective from 9/4/2016 with 65points for Electronics Engg (ANZCSO code 233411). Can anyone throw some light on how are the chances for this round on 13th April?
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!!


100%. You have secured yourself an invitation.


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

mvkumar said:


> Thank you Abhishu.. In that case, as there is no change in points, Date of Effect i.,e 8th April will only be considered. am i right?




Yea Kumar, date of effect will be considered as 8th April itself in your case


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi all,

I hope everyone is eagerly waiting for tonight's results. What time they will start sending invitations?


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi guys, if I lodge an EOI with 70 points today in Developer Programmer category, do you think I will be eligible for tomorrow's invitation round ? Do they have cap on EOI to be effective much earlier than invitation round ?

Appreciate your help.

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

omij said:


> Hi all, I hope everyone is eagerly waiting for tonight's results. What time they will start sending invitations?


After midnight AST.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Wish all good luck in the next Invite !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

dinusubba said:


> Hi guys, if I lodge an EOI with 70 points today in Developer Programmer category, do you think I will be eligible for tomorrow's invitation round ? Do they have cap on EOI to be effective much earlier than invitation round ?
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


Yes, cent percent.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI on 8th March 2016 for category Accountant General. I submitted for both 189 & 190 (NSW). I have 60 points and 65 with state sponsorship. 

Now I have been reading on this forum that DIBP only considers 70 pointers for Accountants General. Is there some basis to this? If this is the case does this apply to both 189 & 190?

I am eagerly waiting to hear from them with an invitation ASAP. I have my doubts however that some people have been waiting as much as a year to hear from them.

If anyone can shed some light on this it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Dear @All

I want to know if there is any file size limit which I could upload in my visa lodge application? Some of my files are 5+ MB. So thought to confirm.

Surely I am waiting for tonight.

BR//R


Sub Class - 189 (65 points)
NOC - 263311
IELTS - minimum 7 in all mod (7.5 overall)
PCC - 30.3.2016
EA assessment - 31.3.2016
EOI submitted - 31.3.2016
Medical booked with HAP ID - 13.4.2016
Now waiting for April 12th evening


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

raidergator said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 8th March 2016 for category Accountant General. I submitted for both 189 & 190 (NSW). I have 60 points and 65 with state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hello raider,

As per DIBP results for 23rd March, 2016, the cut off points for your occupation is 70. So, I guess, it will be unlikely that you'll receive and invitation in tomorrow's round. But for 190 Visa, this is not applicable. You can receive an invitation any time soon.

Follow the link below for results of 23rd March, 2016.
SkillSelect 23 March 2016 Round Results

Hope this will make you clear. All the best


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Raiyan said:


> Dear @All
> 
> I want to know if there is any file size limit which I could upload in my visa lodge application? Some of my files are 5+ MB. So thought to confirm.
> 
> ...


Of course, there is a file size limit for the files you upload. Its maxm 5mb per file. You can reduce your file size by reducing your dpi to min 96 as per DIBP. 

Hope this will help you. All the best


----------



## Nitasha11 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello,

I submitted my EOI with 65PTS on 29th Mar 2016, ANZSCO code 261112. What are the chances of getting invitation in 189?

Should I also go ahead i apply in 190 NSW?

Thanks


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

ravisth7 said:


> Hello raider,
> 
> As per DIBP results for 23rd March, 2016, the cut off points for your occupation is 70. So, I guess, it will be unlikely that you'll receive and invitation in tomorrow's round. But for 190 Visa, this is not applicable. You can receive an invitation any time soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy. Much appreciated!!


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nitasha11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 65PTS on 29th Mar 2016, ANZSCO code 261112. What are the chances of getting invitation in 189?
> 
> ...


Yep. Tough to get through 189 this round with 65. Better to start sending state nominations 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## A_M_ (Feb 25, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> 100%. You have secured yourself an invitation.


Thanks for the reply  !!!! 

Eagerly waiting for midnight :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gayantha (Apr 12, 2016)

*When I will be invited*

I logged my EOI today 12.04.2016 with 65 points. ANZCO - 233512. Anyone can guess when I will be invited for visa class 189?


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

babasaheb.ladhane said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> Have you received NSW invitation? I ca see your signature that you got an invite from NSW on 7/04/2016.
> Your score is 60+5 and EOI submission date is 23/03/2016 ... Am I right?
> I have submitted (261311) EOI on 20/02/2016 and my score also 60+5 and Pte score is 6....but I haven't heard anything from NSW.
> any idea ...?


Hi Babasaheb,

Yes, I have received it. Though, both of our scores equal, your PTE score is 6 and mine is 7.5 and that might be the reason why you haven't yet received the ITA. Best of wishes for your invite!

Seniors correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Babasaheb,
> 
> Yes, I have received it. Though, both of our scores equal, your PTE score is 6 and mine is 7.5 and that might be the reason why you haven't yet received the ITA. Best of wishes for your invite!
> 
> Seniors correct me if I am wrong.


There is a bit if mystery involved here. i sibmitted my EOI on 22 march with 60+5 points for nsw, and i got 8 overall in ielts (7.5 in writing). 6+ years of work experience. however, i didnt get an invite. 

i guess nsw invited a few people on 07-april; mainly 65 pointers, but a few 60 pointers were invited too. how the EOIs for 60 pointers were selected? that's a mystery to me. there must be some criteria. hopefully, we will get an invite soon!


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

AusPot said:


> There is a bit if mystery involved here. i sibmitted my EOI on 22 march with 60+5 points for nsw, and i got 8 overall in ielts (7.5 in writing). however, i didnt get an invite.
> 
> i guess nsw invited a few people on 07-april. mainly 65 pointers, but a few 60 pointers were invited too. how the EOI for 60 pointers were selected? thats a mystery to me. there must be some criteria. hopefully, we will get an invite soon!


Even I didn't receive invitation submitted on17-Feb, with IELTS 6.5 and total score 60+5 exp is 15 points.


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

AusPot said:


> There is a bit if mystery involved here. i sibmitted my EOI on 22 march with 60+5 points for nsw, and i got 8 overall in ielts (7.5 in writing). however, i didnt get an invite.
> 
> i guess nsw invited a few people on 07-april. mainly 65 pointers, but a few 60 pointers were invited too. how the EOI for 60 pointers were selected? thats a mystery to me. there must be some criteria. hopefully, we will get an invite soon!


Auspot how many years of experience do you have according to acs ? I have almost same profile as yours but I have also not received invitataion on 7th April 2016


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

AusPot said:


> There is a bit if mystery involved here. i sibmitted my EOI on 22 march with 60+5 points for nsw, and i got 8 overall in ielts (7.5 in writing). 6+ years of work experience. however, i didnt get an invite.
> 
> i guess nsw invited a few people on 07-april; mainly 65 pointers, but a few 60 pointers were invited too. how the EOIs for 60 pointers were selected? that's a mystery to me. there must be some criteria. hopefully, we will get an invite soon!


Hi AusPot,

It might also depend on the occupation code as well. From what I have noticed, I think, they have only invited 2613XX codes with above criteria. Again, its just a guess and I might be completely wrong also!

By the way, what is your occupation code?


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> Auspot how many years of experience do you have according to acs ? I have almost same profile as yours but I have also not received invitataion on 7th April 2016


acs deducted 2 years as i did a 4 year course in computer science. so i can claim points for 4 years, which is 5 points if if i'm not wrong.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi AusPot,
> 
> It might also depend on the occupation code as well. From what I have noticed, I think, they have only invited 2613XX codes with above criteria. Again, its just a guess and I might be completely wrong also!
> 
> By the way, what is your occupation code?


it is developer programmer(261312). i checked on myiimitracker.com that there is one 'developer programmer' who applied after me and got an invite from NSW. as i said earlier, it is not that straightforward. i guess we just have to wait and see how the next round goes. i'm expecting an invite from nsw soon tho


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

AusPot said:


> acs deducted 2 years as i did a 4 year course in computer science. so i can claim points for 4 years, which is 5 points if if i'm not wrong.


I think NSW sent invitation on 7th April to those candidates who have more than 5 years of experience or 10 points of Experience.

I have 5 years of experience and ACS deducted 2 years and I am also claiming 5 points for my experience and did't receive invitation.

May be I am wrong but this is my observation


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

AusPot said:


> acs deducted 2 years as i did a 4 year course in computer science. so i can claim points for 4 years, which is 5 points if if i'm not wrong.


Hi AusPot,

There you go! Now I know the reason why you are not yet invited. The ACS has assessed 4 yrs out of 6 years from your experience. Whereas, I have 7.5 yrs ACS assessed experience (overall 9.5 yrs).


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*PTE Results*

Hi Guys,

Is anyone facing the same issue as I am?

I had taken my 2nd attempt PTE test on 9th Apr to score superior english points and I was hoping to get my results before the invitation round today, so that if at all I had scored 79+ in all bands, I was planning to update my 189 EOI with 70 pts and expect an invitation immediately. Today morning @ around 11, I received an email from PTE stating that my results are available and with so much anxiety I tried to download my scores from PTE website.

To my surprise and disappointment, the PTE website is giving "Program error occured" message every time since then. I contacted the PTE customer support and they said that there is some technical issue and the concerned team is looking into it and they asked me to wait for 24-48 hrs.

Arrrgh!! this is so frustrating... My results are out and I unable to see what I have scored and the time is running out!! This race against time is killing me 

Experts.. Is there any other way to find out my results??


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Gayantha said:


> I logged my EOI today 12.04.2016 with 65 points. ANZCO - 233512. Anyone can guess when I will be invited for visa class 189?


You shall get an invitation tomorrow if my analysis is not wrong. Hope for the best


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Countdown less than 7 hours


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is anyone facing the same issue as I am?
> 
> ...



I got my result after 5 days. It happen sometimes, but very rare. Don't worry, next invitation round is on 23rd.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi AusPot,
> 
> There you go! Now I know the reason why you are not yet invited. The ACS has assessed 4 yrs out of 6 years from your experience. Whereas, I have 7.5 yrs ACS assessed experience (overall 9.5 yrs).


that makes sense. i'm more confident now that i may get an invite from nsw in the immediate future.

btw, why are you applying for 189 when you have secured an nsw-invite . can you even get an invitation for 189 and 190 both? i thought your EOI gets locked when you get an invite from nsw, or am i missing something here ?


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> I think NSW sent invitation on 7th April to those candidates who have more than 5 years of experience or 10 points of Experience.
> 
> I have 5 years of experience and ACS deducted 2 years and I am also claiming 5 points for my experience and did't receive invitation.
> 
> May be I am wrong but this is my observation


that's a good observation. i was under the impression that NSW will give more importance to young chaps with better ielts score. clearly, experience matters more1


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

AusPot said:


> that makes sense. i'm more confident now that i may get an invite from nsw in the immediate future.
> 
> btw, why are you applying for 189 when you have secured an nsw-invite . can you even get an invitation for 189 and 190 both? i thought your EOI gets locked when you get an invite from nsw, or am i missing something here ?


I had first applied for 189 with 60 pts and then I applied for NSW. Since, I had already registered for PTE (2nd attempt) before I got the NSW invite, I am waiting for the results of the same. I will wait till today evening and if I do not get my PTE results, tomorrow I will go ahead and accept the NSW invite.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> I had first applied for 189 with 60 pts and then I applied for NSW. Since, I had already registered for PTE (2nd attempt) before I got the NSW invite, I am waiting for the results of the same. I will wait till today evening and if I do not get my PTE results, tomorrow I will go ahead and accept the NSW invite.


so lets say if you get 79+ in pte, then will you be eligible for 189 ? because as far as i know, your application should get locked for a three-month period as soon as you get an invite from NSW.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

AusPot said:


> so lets say if you get 79+ in pte, then will you be eligible for 189 ? because as far as i know, your application should get locked for a three-month period as soon as you get an invite from NSW.


My EOI will get locked only if I accept the NSW ITA. Since, I am yet to accept it as of now, I still have a chance for 189.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

AusPot said:


> that makes sense. i'm more confident now that i may get an invite from nsw in the immediate future.
> 
> btw, why are you applying for 189 when you have secured an nsw-invite . can you even get an invitation for 189 and 190 both? i thought your EOI gets locked when you get an invite from nsw, or am i missing something here ?



I have 8 years of ACS approved experience but IELTS is 6.5 only is that could be the reason?


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

madhuri1310 said:


> I have 8 years of ACS approved experience but IELTS is 6.5 only is that could be the reason?


Yes. That is the reason. As far as I know. Your English ability is one of the primary criteria for NSW. So, 2 guys with same ANZCODE/Pts/Exp and different English ability will be prioritized based on the Eng scores..


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Congratulations to those who will be receiving an invite today..


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> I have 8 years of ACS approved experience but IELTS is 6.5 only is that could be the reason?


look for PTE exam. its very easy to score. you will get band 7 by scoring 65 in each paper. if you are in bangalore we could discuss.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> My EOI will get locked only if I accept the NSW ITA. Since, I am yet to accept it as of now, I still have a chance for 189.


how much time do you have before your nsw invite will expire ? can you wait until the 23rd april round ?


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anybody who got invite?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

sragou13 said:


> Anybody who got invite?


IT will be after 7:30PM IST


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Not time yet ; still about 45 mins left.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> I have 8 years of ACS approved experience but IELTS is 6.5 only is that could be the reason?


I'm no expert, but i think with 60 points and less than 7 in IELTS, it seems very difficult for you to get an invite. things may change tho if nsw sends a lot of invite in the next few months.


----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)

20 Mins..


----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)

2613 applicants please post if you receive the invite..


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

gowtham0110 said:


> I had first applied for 189 with 60 pts and then I applied for NSW. Since, I had already registered for PTE (2nd attempt) before I got the NSW invite, I am waiting for the results of the same. I will wait till today evening and if I do not get my PTE results, tomorrow I will go ahead and accept the NSW invite.


Hi, I have applied for 189 on 24th Feb 2016 with 60 points. I don't see any chance until july and in July I am going to loose 10 points for age. Whats the scenario if I apply for NSW 190 then I will get 65 points. Any idea how much time I will have to wait for 190 with 65 points.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Rahul77 said:


> Hi, I have applied for 189 on 24th Feb 2016 with 60 points. I don't see any chance until july and in July I am going to loose 10 points for age. Whats the scenario if I apply for NSW 190 then I will get 65 points. Any idea how much time I will have to wait for 190 with 65 points.




What's your ANZSCO . You still have a good chance of your nominated occupation is not on pro rata; I'm in the same boat with u,will lose 10 points in July


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

10 mins to go...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> What's your ANZSCO . You still have a good chance of your nominated occupation is not on pro rata; I'm in the same boat with u,will lose 10 points in July


261313 analyst programmer


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Rahul77 said:


> gowtham0110 said:
> 
> 
> > I had first applied for 189 with 60 pts and then I applied for NSW. Since, I had already registered for PTE (2nd attempt) before I got the NSW invite, I am waiting for the results of the same. I will wait till today evening and if I do not get my PTE results, tomorrow I will go ahead and accept the NSW invite.
> ...


I applied for nsw on march 16, 206 60+5 points i got my invite on april 07 my code was 261111... I will suggest no harm in applying ... Have aseperate eoi for nsw rest many experts r here they can suggest u better


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Few more minutes*

5 minutes to go


----------



## TittoJoy (Oct 22, 2015)

Please check your inbox's.. All the best guys.. !!!


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

M feeling so peaceful with no hope lalalalala la ))


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> I applied for nsw on march 16, 206 60+5 points i got my invite on april 07 my code was 261111... I will suggest no harm in applying ... Have aseperate eoi for nsw rest many experts r here they can suggest u better


can i ask you why would you suggest a seperate EOI for 190 and 189 ? 

how many years of exp do you have and your ielts score if you dont mind ?

i applied for 190 with 60+5 points on 22nd march, anzo code- 261312, ielts overall 8, but 7.5 in writing. work ex 6, but acs deducted 2 years. much to my dismay, nsw didnt invite me on 07th april


----------



## BHPS (Apr 12, 2016)

Do we receive immediate emails on getting invite at 00:00, any Automated system in place? 

Or does it takes some time on or after this invitation round date?


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

anyone got the invite?


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

Did anyone get the email - I didn't get yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Invite*

Anyone got the invite yet ?


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*False Alarm*

Got two mails saw the words visa, got excited.
Then realized it was my subscription to this thread and my hosting has expired.


----------



## Niks2088 (Nov 21, 2015)

Invite received- 70 points (2613)

EOI submitted 31 March 2016


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

BHPS said:


> Do we receive immediate emails on getting invite at 00:00, any Automated system in place?
> 
> Or does it takes some time on or after this invitation round date?


All invites would be sent within 30 mins


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Anyone got the invite yet ?


Someone from another forum has a 3/15 60 point engineering invite, so it's coming


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Not yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)

azerty said:


> Someone from another forum has a 3/15 60 point engineering invite, so it's coming


What was ANZSCO code of that person.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

sspra said:


> What was ANZSCO code of that person.


Didn't mention, but it's non-prorata, so anyone in occupations other than 2211, 2611,2613.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Got invited for 489 FS.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

AusPot said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied for nsw on march 16, 206 60+5 points i got my invite on april 07 my code was 261111... I will suggest no harm in applying ... Have aseperate eoi for nsw rest many experts r here they can suggest u better
> ...


I have 10 years experience but acs did not accepted employment (1 yr 6 months) due to insufficient evidence out of remaining 8 + years acs deducted 2

Pte i have speaking 90 reading 90 writing 74 and listening 78  i know i should have prepared atleast

Reason why i suggested 190 seperately cause of caution... now if u will select a state in ur eoi it will change ur points (my assumption people please confirm) and change in point will change ur eoi date of effect n in 189 date matters alot (along with code n point offcourse)


----------



## GPP (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello everyone I got my 189 invite today. 

70 Points Business Analyst submitted 23rd March 2016


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

GPP said:


> Hello everyone I got my 189 invite today.
> 
> 70 Points Business Analyst submitted 23rd March 2016


Congrats.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

so its again the 70 pointers this time........................no luck for 60........especially sofyware engineer


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Received... Congratulations to everyone!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

Just got an invite  I have lodged EOI just couple of hours back ... lucky me


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

did any 65 pointers got invited today . Doesnt look like it


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

dinusubba said:


> Just got an invite  I have lodged EOI just couple of hours back ... lucky me




All who got is 70 ?? Are there any ones with 65


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

GPP said:


> Hello everyone I got my 189 invite today.
> 
> 70 Points Business Analyst submitted 23rd March 2016


Congratulations on receiving your ITA


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Raiyan said:


> Received... Congratulations to everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Code and points please


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Raiyan said:


> Received... Congratulations to everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



whats your point and anzeco code?


----------



## toffee.ali (Apr 12, 2016)

Anyone with 65 points in 261313 got invitation email yet in todays round? I lodged application on 8th March 2016.


----------



## akatoch (Apr 3, 2016)

Did anyone get invites yet????


----------



## BHPS (Apr 12, 2016)

ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS +ve: 10 Feb 2016
EOI Submitted (189) : 70 points :19 Mar 2016
EOI Submitted (190) : 75 points :19 Mar 2016
PTE: L 73 R 68 S 73 W 72: 08 Apr 2016
EOI Updated (both):- 08-April-2016
Invite for 189 - 13 Apr 2016


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Sub Class - 189 (65 points)
NOC - 263311
IELTS - minimum 7 in all mod (7.5 overall)
PCC - 30.3.2016
EA assessment - 31.3.2016
EOI submitted - 31.3.2016
Medical booked with self generated HAP ID - 13.4.2016
ITA received - Just now 12.4.2016


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

akatoch said:


> Did anyone get invites yet????


yes...its all 70 and 65 pointers who got invites for software engineers


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Sf80 said:


> I have 10 years experience but acs did not accepted employment (1 yr 6 months) due to insufficient evidence out of remaining 8 + years acs deducted 2
> 
> Pte i have speaking 90 reading 90 writing 74 and listening 78  i know i should have prepared atleast
> 
> Reason why i suggested 190 seperately cause of caution... now if u will select a state in ur eoi it will change ur points (my assumption people please confirm) and change in point will change ur eoi date of effect n in 189 date matters alot (along with code n point offcourse)



i see, good pte score. i'm going to take pte soon as i did ielts last year, and got a very good decent score of 8 overall. 

no, you dont need a separate EOI. it will not affect 189's DOE. it will create a new assignment/thread(because lack of better word) and 190 will have a separate DOE. 
my 189 and 190 have a separate DOE.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

M also thinking about reappearing for pte... M a bit split i applied to nsw n well as per ppl here itbis just paperwork so m not sure i will c mid may


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Raiyan said:


> Sub Class - 189 (65 points)
> NOC - 263311
> IELTS - minimum 7 in all mod (7.5 overall)
> PCC - 30.3.2016
> ...


oh great, 65 pointer with visa date of effect as 31.3.2016. hopefully, most of the 65 pointers will be cleared in this round 

anyone with 65 points who applied after 31 march ?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

All done i guess


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

I have 65 points but no invite applied 13 Mar 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

No 65 pointers under 2613 , that is disappointing  All the best guys for the next round .. 

I should consider improving my PTE score ( too lazy  )


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

pank555 did u get the invitation?


----------



## akatoch (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes I applied on 2nd April


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vish555 said:


> No 65 pointers under 2613 , that is disappointing  All the best guys for the next round ..
> 
> I should consider improving my PTE score ( too lazy  )


no 65 pointers ? that is a shocker. looks like it is getting too difficult.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

AusPot said:


> how much time do you have before your nsw invite will expire ? can you wait until the 23rd april round ?


My NSW ITA will expire on 21st Apr. Nevertheless, I am not gonna wait for 23rd round. I am gonna accept NSW ITA tomorrow.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone among these got an invite today under 2613

panks_777	8-Mar-16
AbheeN	10-Mar-16
Vizyzz 11-Mar-16
onin21	12-Mar-16
chopsumbongw	16-Mar-16
schatzii	17-Mar-16
lych	18-Mar-16
Vish555	18-Mar-16
Psskhal	20-Mar-16
johard	22-Mar-16
Omij	23-Mar-16
vijoo	23-Mar-16
Hao	25-Mar-16
omi	29-Mar-16
dk_bose	1-Apr-16
yohanj	1-Apr-16
ShammiSyan 2-Apr-16
Sunil	3-Apr-16
satmoon	4-Apr-16
romilgupta01	4-Apr-16


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

The rounds are getting worst with each new rounds. I think, as 60 pointer, I need to forget about my chances till July.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Anyone among these got an invite today under 2613
> 
> panks_777	8-Mar-16
> AbheeN	10-Mar-16
> ...


I didn't.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vizyzz said:


> I didn't.


That is Sad, so it is to be assumed that no 65 pointers are getting invited for this round .

The invites are getting bad for sure


----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)

2613 65 pointers, have they cleared all of them till date.

Thanks,
sspra

ANZSCO: 2613
DOE: 12-02-2016 ( 60 pts )
Invitation: X


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Anyone among these got an invite today under 2613
> 
> panks_777	8-Mar-16
> AbheeN	10-Mar-16
> ...


Didn't get one. I guess i might consider creating my 190 EOI. Any one knows how to do this using my existing 189 EOI account? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> My NSW ITA will expire on 21st Apr. Nevertheless, I am not gonna wait for 23rd round. I am gonna accept NSW ITA tomorrow.


that is a good call because looking at the situation, even 65 pointers are not getting an invite under 189. so you should consider yourself lucky that you got an invite from nsw with 60 points. you dont wanna mess up and regret later if you are unable to get 8+ in ielts or 79+ in pte. goodluck


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

onin21 said:


> Didn't get one. I guess i might consider creating my 190 EOI. Any one knows how to do this using my existing 189 EOI account? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


child's play. just update your existing 189 eoi, and choose 190 . it will ask you to select a state. it will create two applications for you when you submit it. one for 189 and the another one for 190. your visa DOE will be different for both 189 and 190.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

I got the invitation today for 263311 (189 | 60 points)


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

pranaykatta said:


> I have 65 points but no invite applied 13 Mar 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




See if you can improve score by 5 points via English or partner skills


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

eral said:


> I got the invitation today for 263311 (189 | 60 points)


Did you get an email notification or anything, or just check SKill Select?


----------



## toffee.ali (Apr 12, 2016)

*65 Got Invite*

I got invite today . All the Best Guys and Girls .

Points: 65
SC 189
EOI Lodged: 8 March 2016
EOI Invitation: 13 April 2016
ACS: Software Engineer 261313


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Got invited for 489 FS.


Your points and occupation details please?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Did you get an email notification or anything, or just check SKill Select?


I got both email notification as well as on skill select. 

If you have hired an agent then I guess you won't get the notification, ask your agent if you haven't received it.


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

AusPot said:


> child's play. just update your existing 189 eoi, and choose 190 . it will ask you to select a state. it will create two applications for you when you submit it. one for 189 and the another one for 190. your visa DOE will be different for both 189 and 190.


Thank you. When you say DOE will be different for both 189 and 190, do you mean my existing 189 DOE will remain unchanged and it creates a new entry for DOE 190?


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Your points and occupation details please?




Anzsco 234111 ,DOE April 1st, 70 points , Subclass 489 FS.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

eral said:


> I got the invitation today for 263311 (189 | 60 points)




What's your DOE ,please ?


----------



## pam00312 (Sep 7, 2014)

eral said:


> I got both email notification as well as on skill select.
> 
> If you have hired an agent then I guess you won't get the notification, ask your agent if you haven't received it.



When did you submit your EOI?


I did the submission on Apr 3. No email was received.


----------



## toffee.ali (Apr 12, 2016)

I got invite today . All the Best Guys and Girls .

Points: 65
SC 189
EOI Lodged: 8 March 2016
EOI Invitation: 13 April 2016
ACS: Software Engineer 261313


----------



## thiruvangadan (Mar 27, 2015)

so only one with 65 points got invite on 2613... Dude what time you got the email? Still we can expect invitation email for this round - 13 april


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

I submitted April 4 w/ 70 points. 233914. no email, no invite


----------



## toffee.ali (Apr 12, 2016)

thiruvangadan - I got email at 00:17 Australia Time. Lodged EOI on 08 March 2016 23:08 Australia time. Thanks.


----------



## thiruvangadan (Mar 27, 2015)

Great. All the best dude.. I guess my wait is still on.. hopfully better luck next time


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

pam00312 said:


> When did you submit your EOI?
> 
> 
> I did the submission on Apr 3. No email was received.


I sbmitted EOI on 14th March. What's your occupation?


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

toffee.ali said:


> I got invite today . All the Best Guys and Girls .
> 
> Points: 65
> SC 189
> ...




congrats ...At what time you submitted EOI on 8 march ?


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

INVITED  
Congrats to all those who received an invitation today. And all the best to others


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

I have collected the cutoff date, number of invitations sent each round and min score data for 2613 for the 2015-2016 programme year.
Figure looks like below. Yellow dots means min score was 65 (blue ones indicate 60) for that round and cutoff date belongs to a 65 pointer.

PS: Turns out I am not allowed to add images or links. imgur.com/jtnmuH6.png


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi friends,
My points breakdown 
Age-30
Qualification-15
Australian qualification-5
Pte-10
Total:60

EOI DOE:23/03/2016
ACS Positive.
Occupation: software engineer 261313

What are the chances for the invitation? When can I expect ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Hello every one !!
> I have a query ..
> 
> Can we submit 2 EOI's i.e 189 and 190 with same job codes?
> ...




Hey mate did you get invite today (13 april)?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> Hey mate did you get invite today (13 april)?


No idea Mate!!

Mine was applied by Agent.. will be getting the info by tomorrow.

Anyways fingercrossed..


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Invite received today

233214 >>60 points>>EOI 19/3/2014


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> No idea Mate!!
> 
> Mine was applied by Agent.. will be getting the info by tomorrow.
> 
> Anyways fingercrossed..




yeah finger crossed. BTW one 65 pointer with EOI 8 march got the invite for 2613


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> yeah finger crossed. BTW one 65 pointer with EOI 8 march got the invite for 2613


Okeys.. What's the DOE??


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Okeys.. What's the DOE??


toffee.ali member of this forum

Lodged EOI on 08 March 2016 23:08 Australia time. 



what is the time of yours eoi ?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> toffee.ali member of this forum
> 
> Lodged EOI on 08 March 2016 23:08 Australia time.
> 
> ...


thats some good news..

Mine was 08th March 21:00 Aus time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!!!


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> thats some good news..
> 
> Mine was 08th March 21:00 Aus time.


 cool, All the best dude!


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> thats some good news..
> 
> Mine was 08th March 21:00 Aus time.


my best wishes..let us know once you get update.

Mine eoi was 11 march 23:00 aus time


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

schatzii said:


> cool, All the best dude!


Thanks Mate!!

Anxiety for whole night remains..


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Anyone among these got an invite today under 2613
> 
> panks_777	8-Mar-16
> AbheeN	10-Mar-16
> ...


AbheeN	- how about you? are you invited?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> my best wishes..let us know once you get update.
> 
> Mine eoi was 11 march 23:00 aus time


Sure Mate!

Thanks for your wishes.. Hope you too had also received the invite.. 

Did you applied by own or agent?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

schatzii said:


> AbheeN	- how about you? are you invited?



AbheeN too applied through agent, he must be knowing by tomorrow.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Sure Mate!
> 
> Thanks for your wishes.. Hope you too had also received the invite..
> 
> Did you applied by own or agent?


By own.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Dear DJ Dollar / Anderyx

Does nsw 190 send invitations on decided date rounds or they send on routine basis ?


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

I guess they have issued few invitations for 2613, just like previous round.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear DJ Dollar / Anderyx
> 
> Does nsw 190 send invitations on decided date rounds or they send on routine basis ?


Invitations from state are not sent on scheduled dates or rounds they can send the invite any time around when the applicant succeeds to meet their criteria


----------



## binoyjt (Apr 8, 2016)

Finally I got My Invite.

My time lines are as below.

PCC:- March 29 2016
PTE:- 03 April 2016
L=90, R=87, S=82, W=90.
ACS +ve Assesment = 4 April 2016 3 Years Exp qaulifies as Skilled Emp(5-2)
EOI filled Under 26311 with 70 Points => 5 April 2016
Medicals done.
Invite Received:- 13 April 2016

Waiting for the clinic to complete the medicals and then will file the Visa and the remaining docs.

If GOD wishes, I should get a Grant soon.
:blabla:


----------



## Ray_of_hope (Jan 17, 2012)

I received an invitation.

Sent from my Lenovo A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijumn (Jan 9, 2016)

Me too got the invite. I have submitted with 70 points.
Thanks


----------



## A_M_ (Feb 25, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> 100%. You have secured yourself an invitation.


Thanks Blackrider89 for you awesome prediction. I got invite today. :dance: :rockon:


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

schatzii said:


> AbheeN	- how about you? are you invited?


Johard: Software Engineer 261313
EOI -> 189 -> 65 points
Submitted on 22-March-16

Didn't get invite


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Anzsco 234111 ,DOE April 1st, 70 points , Subclass 489 FS.


Why you not going for 189 with 60 points?


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Why you not going for 189 with 60 points?



Thanks for your suggestion ozpunjabi.
I have a separate EOI for 189 with 60 points DOE April 1st but didn't get invited; why I still apply for 489 is because I will lose 10 points in July so I'm not sure of my chances for 189. If not for the point loss I would have just wait on 189 which is far the better choice .

My plan is to hold on the next two rounds then if I'm not invited for 189 I will settle for 489.
It's too risky to rely on just 189 with the year winding up and invites are reducing by the day.
What do you think? Do you think I stand a chance for 189?


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

So, here is the thing. Now there is only 10 days left for next invitation round with same no of seat to be allocated for 2613(probably 80-100). 
Candidates with 65+ will be less as compared to last invitation round. Everyone with EOI date less than 13-14 March will surely get invitation. Don't lose your hope.
All candidates with 65 points who applied in April, you guys better retake PTE and improve your score to 75, otherwise it will be difficult as only 5 invitation rounds are left.

* I am talking about 2613 only


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi did you push trough with your 190 application? Were you already sent an ITA by nsw? Thanks


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

onin21 said:


> Hi did you push trough with your 190 application? Were you already sent an ITA by nsw? Thanks


If this question is to me, then Yes. I applied on same day I got invitation from NSW, 7th April. Still waiting for their approval.


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

omij said:


> If this question is to me, then Yes. I applied on same day I got invitation from NSW, 7th April. Still waiting for their approval.


 Thanks for the reply. Do you have an idea when are they probably gonna invite you for visa application? Thanks


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

onin21 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you have an idea when are they probably gonna invite you for visa application? Thanks


Hopefully, by end of this month.


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

omij said:


> Hopefully, by end of this month.


Another question do you know when was the last time they have issued an ITA for 190 prior to April 7? Thanks


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

onin21 said:


> Another question do you know when was the last time they have issued an ITA for 190 prior to April 7? Thanks


Dates are not considered in State invitation. They check your English score, experience and total points. I applied on 1st April, another candidate with EOI date 5th April also got invitation with 65+5 points


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

omij said:


> Dates are not considered in State invitation. They check your English score, experience and total points. I applied on 1st April, another candidate with EOI date 5th April also got invitation with 65+5 points


Ok thanks again for the reply. Just getting some info as I've just done the 190 eoi today after not getting an invite last night. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> I submitted April 4 w/ 70 points. 233914. no email, no invite


Is your EOI for a 189, or for 190? If you selected 189, you should have received an invitation easily this round. If you selected 190, you need to wait for the state to issue an invitation.


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

*2613*

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 8th April with 65 points under 2613 category. Looking at recent invitation rounds from March until yesterday, stack of 65 pointers who are awaiting invites now are more than a month. 

Any guess how many 65 pointers are there in between last 1 month? I think in the tracker, only a few are updated.

Thanks..


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Is your EOI for a 189, or for 190? If you selected 189, you should have received an invitation easily this round. If you selected 190, you need to wait for the state to issue an invitation.


Nah, his occupation is Accountant I assume hence no invitation.


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

omij said:


> So, here is the thing. Now there is only 10 days left for next invitation round with same no of seat to be allocated for 2613(probably 80-100).
> Candidates with 65+ will be less as compared to last invitation round. Everyone with EOI date less than 13-14 March will surely get invitation. Don't lose your hope.
> All candidates with 65 points who applied in April, you guys better retake PTE and improve your score to 75, otherwise it will be difficult as only 5 invitation rounds are left.
> 
> * I am talking about 2613 only


Hi omij,

When is next invitation round is on 23 rd or 27 thApril?


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

mvkumar said:


> Hi omij,
> 
> When is next invitation round is on 23 rd or 27 thApril?


It's 27th. Sorry, I assumed its on 23rd


----------



## leongeff (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello all,

Anyone got invite with 60 points for 2613* in today's invite??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

leongeff said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Anyone got invite with 60 points for 2613* in today's invite??:fingerscrossed:


no cutoff is 65.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Mates!!

This is to inform you all,

I received the invite during yesterdays round  I just got the news...

Thanks to everyone for their best wishes.

Best of luck to you all...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravisth7 said:


> INVITED  Congrats to all those who received an invitation today. And all the best to others


Coooongrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hi Mates!! This is to inform you all, I received the invite during yesterdays round  I just got the news... Thanks to everyone for their best wishes. Best of luck to you all...


Are you 65 pointer? With doe 3rd of march?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Are you 65 pointer? With doe 3rd of march?


Mine is 65 points 2613(Developer programmer) EOI date 08th March.

I noticed someone already updated my info in Immitracker. Thanks i was unable to login due to account lock issue.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Coooongrats!


Thanks mate!!


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Are you 65 pointer? With doe 3rd of march?



Hi Andrey- Any suggestion for me? I have NSW invite to be accepted by 20th April and I didn't get 189 in yday's round. Should I wait for 27th April or accept the NSW and move forward?

My EOI was submitted on 5th April, with 70Pts (189) and 75pts (190) for ICT BA.

Regds,
Nawneet


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Got invitation yesterday. 

See timeline in my signature.


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Hi Mates!!
> 
> This is to inform you all,
> 
> ...


Congrats!I hope we're next!


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

*Question on NSW 190*

Hi Omij,

I received an email invite from NSW on 7th April. My agent has completed the form and I have got a SRN and a payment request - which I paid and got the receipt for. Do I need to do anything else? I ask you as from your signature I see your situation is similar. 



omij said:


> So, here is the thing. Now there is only 10 days left for next invitation round with same no of seat to be allocated for 2613(probably 80-100).
> Candidates with 65+ will be less as compared to last invitation round. Everyone with EOI date less than 13-14 March will surely get invitation. Don't lose your hope.
> All candidates with 65 points who applied in April, you guys better retake PTE and improve your score to 75, otherwise it will be difficult as only 5 invitation rounds are left.
> 
> * I am talking about 2613 only


----------



## Nitasha11 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone please confirm if state nomination for NSW under SC 190 allows you to work anywhere within NSW or do they have any specific regions where you can work?

I am planning to apply for SC 190 NSW as well, as i didnt get invite in SC 189 for 2611 with 65pts and looks like its getting difficult to get it even in next round.

Also, how do i create EOI for 190 , do i need to start over with fresh EOI for 190. 

BTW Did anyone get invite in 2611???

Thanks


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi ,

Someone could clarify me when i can expect invitation.My agent not telling me exactly what is the status.He says i will not get it this year.

Is that must to have above 65+ in PTE? Anyone who applied with 60pts in Jan got invite now?

------------

Software Engineer - 261313
PTE -50 
EOI submitted 18/jan/2016
Overt all 60pts


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

IsildursHeir said:


> Hi Omij,
> 
> I received an email invite from NSW on 7th April. My agent has completed the form and I have got a SRN and a payment request - which I paid and got the receipt for. Do I need to do anything else? I ask you as from your signature I see your situation is similar.



Receipt is acknowledgement of successful completion of form.
I am still waiting for their approval. By month end will get some news for sure.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Nitasha11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if state nomination for NSW under SC 190 allows you to work anywhere within NSW or do they have any specific regions where you can work?
> 
> ...



I heard even some BA with 70 points didn't get the 189 invite on 12 april.
see People are submitting two EOI's - one for 189 and one for 190.
and the second option is to select both 189 nd 190 in the same EOI

a 190 Visa will entitle you to work in all of NSW irreepctive.
i also heard that if you have a job offer from other states, then DIBP is willing to convert your 190 to 189 without any fuss.

i had 70 points | BA , and recevd invite from NSW.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Someone could clarify me when i can expect invitation.My agent not telling me exactly what is the status.He says i will not get it this year.
> 
> ...


Its near impossible to get invitation with 60 points for 189 before July atleast. If you have applied for 190, then there are chances for NSW.
65+ is not mandatory. Yes, if you can score 65+ you will get extra 10 points and can get invitation in next round.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

omij said:


> Receipt is acknowledgement of successful completion of form.
> I am still waiting for their approval. By month end will get some news for sure.



Thanks. So you're saying if I get an email like "Application received – NSW nomination for the 190 visa" with a NSW Skilled Reference Number (SRN) - that means my file is properly submitted to NSW. Thanks mate, that is reassuring as I was worrying! Let's hope we get it soon, fingers crossed!


----------



## Nitasha11 (Mar 29, 2016)

viv101 said:


> I heard even some BA with 70 points didn't get the 189 invite on 12 april.
> see People are submitting two EOI's - one for 189 and one for 190.
> and the second option is to select both 189 nd 190 in the same EOI
> 
> ...


Congrats, so how soon can i expect the invitation from NSW if i apply today. Do they just pick randomly whenever they get people with good points? nd Does NSW have any specified regions where you are allowed to work or is it anywhere in NSW?

How much time you get to accept the invitation after you get one?


----------



## jyothipraveeng (Apr 13, 2016)

*Eagerly waiting for invitation*

Hi All,

I am new to this group. 

This is regarding processing time for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190), I have applied for state sponsorship with 60 points (55 +5 SS) on 21st Dec 2015.

Later i have added partner skills, so received 5 points then updated EOI on 30 March 2016 with 60 points for subclass 189 and 65 ( 60+ 5 SS) points for subclass 190.
My occupation comes under Software and Applications Programmers (261313). 

my question is when can i expect invitation and once i received the invitation how long it will take to get my visa.

Thanks in Advance.

Regards
Praveen


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

omij said:


> So, here is the thing. Now there is only 10 days left for next invitation round with same no of seat to be allocated for 2613(probably 80-100).
> Candidates with 65+ will be less as compared to last invitation round. Everyone with EOI date less than 13-14 March will surely get invitation. Don't lose your hope.
> All candidates with 65 points who applied in April, you guys better retake PTE and improve your score to 75, otherwise it will be difficult as only 5 invitation rounds are left.
> 
> * I am talking about 2613 only


Hi ,

I applied EOI on 18/Jan/2016 with 60pts for Software Engineer - 261313.
Any idea when i can get it? Chance to get in this year rounds? 

My Agent asked me to write PTE again to improve to 65+..is that needed now?
I dont have any urgency to get immediately but wanted to know it is good to wait or re-appear for PTE again?

Please suggest


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

IsildursHeir said:


> Thanks. So you're saying if I get an email like "Application received – NSW nomination for the 190 visa" with a NSW Skilled Reference Number (SRN) - that means my file is properly submitted to NSW. Thanks mate, that is reassuring as I was worrying! Let's hope we get it soon, fingers crossed!


After invitation from NSW, you have to fill online form, and pay fee which is AUD 300. You will get 2 emails from:
1. [email protected] mentioning your Skilled Reference Number
2. [email protected] referring same Reference Number.

Please make sure that Reference no is same in both emails


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Chanthini said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied EOI on 18/Jan/2016 with 60pts for Software Engineer - 261313.
> Any idea when i can get it? Chance to get in this year rounds?
> ...


It's good if you can get 10 additional points from PTE. Better prepare for it and retake exam.


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks again. This is similar to my case. Appreciate you taking the time out to guide me.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Chances for 60 pointers look impossible before July. 65 pointers are also waiting from March 13th 2016 and seats left is very less. Better try to improve your PTE score and grab the opportunity. All the Best !



Chanthini said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied EOI on 18/Jan/2016 with 60pts for Software Engineer - 261313.
> Any idea when i can get it? Chance to get in this year rounds?
> ...


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

Nitasha11 said:


> Congrats, so how soon can i expect the invitation from NSW if i apply today. Do they just pick randomly whenever they get people with good points? nd Does NSW have any specified regions where you are allowed to work or is it anywhere in NSW?
> 
> How much time you get to accept the invitation after you get one?


thats very interesting because there are no declared round dates for 190 as in 189.
I applied on 23 March and received an invite on 07 april.
what i could gather from many other resposes was that many people who submitted eoi in jan and feb were also invited on 07 april.
you get 14 days to accept.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

reshma.r said:


> Chances for 60 pointers look impossible before July. 65 pointers are also waiting from March 13th 2016 and seats left is very less. Better try to improve your PTE score and grab the opportunity. All the Best !


Congrate!
same boat recvd 190 nomination from NSW on 07 april.
quickly wanted to check with you which all documents did you scanned/submit after accepting the nomination?


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hi Mates!!
> 
> This is to inform you all,
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hi Mates!!
> 
> This is to inform you all,
> 
> ...


I told you , no one were more eligible than you for this round


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

viv101 said:


> Congrate!
> same boat recvd 190 nomination from NSW on 07 april.
> quickly wanted to check with you which all documents did you scanned/submit after accepting the nomination?


passport, skillassessemnt, ielts/pte score report, degree certificate, degree transcript, resume. all in pdf format. If any additional points claimed add that also eg: partner, aus experiece etc. Colour scan / certified black and white copies.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

for 2613 the list remains the same . Looks like they have just cleared 8th March backlog .

panks_777 8-Mar-16 Invited 
toffee.ali 8th March Invited
AbheeN 10-Mar-16
Vizyzz 11-Mar-16
onin21	12-Mar-16
chopsumbongw	16-Mar-16
schatzii	17-Mar-16
lych	18-Mar-16
Vish555	18-Mar-16
Psskhal	20-Mar-16
johard	22-Mar-16
Omij	23-Mar-16
vijoo	23-Mar-16
Hao	25-Mar-16
omi	29-Mar-16
dk_bose	1-Apr-16
yohanj	1-Apr-16
ShammiSyan 2-Apr-16
Sunil	3-Apr-16
satmoon	4-Apr-16
romilgupta01	4-Apr-16

AbheeN you invited ? Hearing from you will give a ray of hope to 2613 65 pointers


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

vish555 said:


> for 2613 the list remains the same . Looks like they have just cleared 8th March backlog .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Include me 
Pranay submitted 13 Mar 2016 65 points


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

pranaykatta said:


> Include me
> Pranay submitted 13 Mar 2016 65 points




Hoping for 27th April


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

Ray_of_hope said:


> I received an invitation.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6010 using Tapatalk


I see in your timeline that you have gone to vetasses after rpl. Is that mandatory for non it qualifications. I have degree in Engineering from reputed indian university and filed EOI without VETASSESS. Please advise.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> No idea Mate!!
> 
> Mine was applied by Agent.. will be getting the info by tomorrow.
> 
> Anyways fingercrossed..



DId you get invite? ANy idea til what date they cleared 65 pointers?


----------



## pravinar (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello Expats,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for Software Engineer (261313) on March 12th 2016 and I was expecting the Invitation in the next 2 or 3 invitation rounds, but I have noticed that due to the high volume of applications for 261313, the cut off points have been increased to 65 points.

1. Cut off 65 points for 261313 will be fixed for this financial year or the same will be for the next year too?

2. As the financial year of Australia ends in June and the fresh quota will start in July, the existing EOI will be carry forwarded to the next year cycle or do we need to suspend our EOI and start a new EOI.

3. If the Invitations are invited for 60 points, when can I expect?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Guys any suggestion , I finally made up my mind to apply for 190 also , should i wait for the next round result before applying of should i do them right away . 

I am not familiar with the 190 process , is there a thread that i can refer to ?

Also i am only planning to apply for NSW , not sure if NSW still sends invites


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Here you go 

panks_777 8-Mar-16 Invited 

toffee.ali 8th March Invited

AbheeN 10-Mar-16

Vizyzz 11-Mar-16

onin2112-Mar-16

Pranay 13-March-16 

chopsumbongw16-Mar-16

schatzii17-Mar-16

lych18-Mar-16

Vish55518-Mar-16

Psskhal20-Mar-16

johard22-Mar-16

Omij23-Mar-16

vijoo23-Mar-16

Hao25-Mar-16

omi29-Mar-16

dk_bose1-Apr-16

yohanj1-Apr-16

ShammiSyan 2-Apr-16

Sunil3-Apr-16

satmoon4-Apr-16

romilgupta014-Apr-16


----------



## Ramana2016 (Feb 16, 2016)

hi , Should we notarize all the documents for nsw state application form. What should we do for certified black and white copies? should we manually sign and scan the documents?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Answers Inline



pravinar said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for Software Engineer (261313) on March 12th 2016 and I was expecting the Invitation in the next 2 or 3 invitation rounds, but I have noticed that due to the high volume of applications for 261313, the cut off points have been increased to 65 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin1987 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dear All,

submitted EOI on 25/03/2016 and received Visa 189 for 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer today 13/04/2016.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

pravinar said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for Software Engineer (261313) on March 12th 2016 and I was expecting the Invitation in the next 2 or 3 invitation rounds, but I have noticed that due to the high volume of applications for 261313, the cut off points have been increased to 65 points.
> 
> ...


60 pointers will get invited after the occupation ceiling is refreshed after July. There are only 500 places left from now to June, that's why it's all 65 pointers for now.


----------



## Mr_Maximus (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
can some please give info on what was the cutoff for last last round and what are the chance for 65 pointer in the next round on 27 April as i have submitted my EOI on 5 April 2016.


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

kevin1987 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> submitted EOI on 25/03/2016 and received Visa 189 for 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer today 13/04/2016.
> 
> ...




What is your score Kevin?


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Mr_Maximus said:


> Hi everyone,
> can some please give info on what was the cutoff for last last round and what are the chance for 65 pointer in the next round on 27 April as i have submitted my EOI on 5 April 2016.


Last round, 23rd March, cutoff was 65 and cutoff date for 65 points was 8th March. This round, only 2 days could get invitation(idea)- 8th and 9th for 65 points.
Its difficult to say that candidates with EOI date in April will get invitation before July.


----------



## pravinar (Sep 29, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Answers Inline


Thank you very much for the detailed answers vish555, looks like i need to wait till July.

One more question, we can add the partner skills which will provide with 5 more points which make a total of 65 points, but looking into the ceiling limit. if we apply in this month, what is the probability of getting the invitation in May?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> DId you get invite? ANy idea til what date they cleared 65 pointers?


I think only 08th and 09th March.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Guys any suggestion , I finally made up my mind to apply for 190 also , should i wait for the next round result before applying of should i do them right away .
> 
> I am not familiar with the 190 process , is there a thread that i can refer to ?
> 
> Also i am only planning to apply for NSW , not sure if NSW still sends invites


This is simple calculation. They narrowed down the invitation per round to 70-80 which is designed to maximum 75 0r 70 pointers.. very few 65 pointers will be picked if the number of invitation in 75 and 70 are less during that round. 

This trend will remain until they use this year whole quota..

This is very strategic move by DIBP.


----------



## kevin1987 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey pranaykatta

My score is 60.

Kevin

==========================================

Category: Computer Network and Systems Engineer (263111)
submitted EOI (60 for visa 189 and 65 for visa 190): 25/03/2016
Received invitation for visa 190 for WA: 08/04/016
Received invitation for visa 189: 13/04/2016
Apply for visa: not yet


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> This is simple calculation. They narrowed down the invitation per round to 70-80 which is designed to maximum 75 0r 70 pointers.. very few 65 pointers will be picked if the number of invitation in 75 and 70 are less during that round.
> 
> This trend will remain until they use this year whole quota..
> 
> This is very strategic move by DIBP.


oh that is a beacon of hope. is there an excel sheet that shows how many no of invites were sent in that last few rounds for 2611XX professionals. i remember seeing one, but I cant seem to find it now.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

AusPot said:


> oh that is a beacon of hope. is there an excel sheet that shows how many no of invites were sent in that last few rounds for 2611XX professionals. i remember seeing one, but I cant seem to find it now.





https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

pravinar said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed answers vish555, looks like i need to wait till July.
> 
> One more question, we can add the partner skills which will provide with 5 more points which make a total of 65 points, but looking into the ceiling limit. if we apply in this month, what is the probability of getting the invitation in May?


To claim your partner points (quoted from the site)


were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation

Also there is a problem if you are updating you DOE would change as their is a change in points . So it would be April 13th or after . Looking at the current scenario where 65 pointers are finding it difficult , there are less chances looking at the current scenario.

But one thing which can be confirmed is that you will be in a much better position than your current scenario ( you might at least hold a chance of getting invited)


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0


thanks mate! this explains a lot. situation is not as bad as i thought earlier after seeing the results for 23 march and 13th april round. i'm sure they sent around 86 invites in 13th april round too, which is significantly low as compared to some of the other rounds. 
but a lot depends on how many 65 pointers will be cleared by NSW. 70 or 70+ will definitely get an invite for 189.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Rahul77 said:


> I see in your timeline that you have gone to vetasses after rpl. Is that mandatory for non it qualifications. I have degree in Engineering from reputed indian university and filed EOI without VETASSESS. Please advise.


Your qualification must be assessed to claim any points. If acs has not assessed it then go to vetassess. Otherwise visa will get rejected for overclaiming points.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received their ITA yesterday.

Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals. 

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded. 

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only) 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over Additional Applicant charge under 18 years AUD $ 3600/- AUD $1800/- AUD $900 /- 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable ) 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document) 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document) 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document) 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assessment


Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals

Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)

Form 1022 - Used for Notification of changes in circumstances

Form 929 - to inform about Change of address and/or passport details

eMedical Client - to check the status of the medicals

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable. 

Best wishes to everyone applying for Visa


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Your qualification must be assessed to claim any points. If acs has not assessed it then go to vetassess. Otherwise visa will get rejected for overclaiming points.


Thanks for your response. Anyone in the group or someone else you know whose visa got rejected because of this. I know 4 persons whose visa got approved without vetasses and all were having non IT qualifications. If I find a single rejection case, I will back out my EOI. Please let us know.


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on 8th April 2016 for Programmer Analyst with 65 Points for Skilled -
Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Category. By when can I expect Invitation. Also how much time it takes after Invitation to get PR ? I have checked the status and found that only 516 invitations are available for 2015-16. What are my chances for getting invitation on 13th April or 27th April round ?

Thanks in Advance



PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : Waiting


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

*NSW ITA accepted*

Hi All,

Today, I have accepted the NSW ITA for 190 by paying AUD300. In how many days can I expect the NSW approval? Once the NSW approves my nomination, in how many days will I get the invite from DIBP to lodge visa? Or is it on the same day?


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

puri.abhi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


Hi ,

13th April round is completed. But there is backlog of nearly 1 month for 65 pointers in 2613xx. Even I have submitted on same date as you with 65 points in 2613xx.

Thanks..


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
Do we need to submit spouse degree and transcript also whirl lodging visa. I am not claiming point for her.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do we need to submit spouse degree and transcript also whirl lodging visa. I am not claiming point for her.


Not mandatory, however if you have them, its suggested to upload them.
Whole idea is to provide enough documentation for everything related to all the applicants.
Moreover, if you're using College/University letter for English proof, then it somewhat is a mandatory step to upload degree or whatever related to that college/institute.

Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## toffee.ali (Apr 12, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> congrats ...At what time you submitted EOI on 8 march ?


Thanks mate: I submitted EOI on 23:08 Australia Time.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Can someone shed some light on this for me.
I submitted EOI APril 4th with 70 points.
Just went to Skill select and it says that for my Occupation ID, the Ceiling Value is 1000 and the Results to Date is 1000. Does that mean all the invitations are sent out for my Occupation ID until the next year? next round?


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Can any one tell what will be the case for INdustrial engineer occupation ceiling 1544 out of 1788 .please tell me i am scared after this .mine is 60 points I did not get invitation in this round also 

nOW PLEASE ANY ONE SUGGEST ME


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> Can any one tell what will be the case for INdustrial engineer occupation ceiling 1544 out of 1788 .please tell me i am scared after this .mine is 60 points I did not get invitation in this round also
> 
> nOW PLEASE ANY ONE SUGGEST ME


From your signature, I see you applied for 190 and not 189. So invitation rounds have nothing to do with you getting an invite. Invitation rounds are only for 189.


----------



## ca.viraj (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello Everybody,

I have received invitation to apply PR from Australia govt. I am claiming points for 7 years of work exp. Does anybody has any idea how much time does it normally take to grant visa once the invitation is accepted. Most probably i shall accept 189 invitation and apply it on 19th April 2016.

Regards,

Viraj Amin

Occupation : Accountant General 221111
PTE: 15/03/2016 : 90 Each 
CPA Assessment Submitted : 18/03/2016 - Assessment Positive Outcome 12/04/2016 
EOI Submitted : 189 - 12/04/2016 (Points :75)
Invitation : 13/04/2016
Invitation Probably to be Accepted on 19/04/2016


----------



## ca.viraj (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello Everybody,

I have received invitation to apply PR from Australia govt. I am claiming points for 7 years of work exp. Does anybody has any idea how much time does it normally take to grant visa once the invitation is accepted. Most probably i shall accept 189 invitation and apply it on 19th April 2016.

Regards,

Viraj Amin

Occupation : Accountant General 221111
PTE: 15/03/2016 : 90 Each 
CPA Assessment Submitted : 18/03/2016 - Assessment Positive Outcome 12/04/2016 
EOI Submitted : 189 - 12/04/2016 (Points :75)
Invitation : 13/04/2016
Invitation Probably to be Accepted on 19/04/2016


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

What are the chances of getting a 190 invite for an occupation which has reached its 189 ceiling?


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

HI All,


Please guide me what should I do ? wait or try to improve pte score which would be difficult for me.Please help me.

ccupation : Software Developer 261312
EOI Submitted : 189 - 11/03/2016 (Points :65)


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Consfusion*



Mithung said:


> From your signature, I see you applied for 190 and not 189. So invitation rounds have nothing to do with you getting an invite. Invitation rounds are only for 189.


But i have applied for EOI for NSW .
wHEN wilL I GET INVITAION OR when will NSW INVITE ME 
Should i email them the details


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

ca.viraj said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I have received invitation to apply PR from Australia govt. I am claiming points for 7 years of work exp. Does anybody has any idea how much time does it normally take to grant visa once the invitation is accepted. Most probably i shall accept 189 invitation and apply it on 19th April 2016.
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't you accept it??
If you accept the invitation from the state (190), then you can't accept the direct grant (189) from DIBP??

One invitation cancels the other??


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*What happens if threshold reached*

Hi All,

I am another 60 pointer who will be having a longer waiting time. What will happen to the applicant's application if threshold is reached for a particular occupation this year. 

Will the application automatically get carried forward next year or should we re apply once again? The question may sound wierd but still would like to understand the behaviour


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am another 60 pointer who will be having a longer waiting time. What will happen to the applicant's application if threshold is reached for a particular occupation this year.
> 
> Will the application automatically get carried forward next year or should we re apply once again? The question may sound wierd but still would like to understand the behaviour



Your EOI will be valid for 2 years..subjected to any change in points due certain factors like age


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ca.viraj said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I have received invitation to apply PR from Australia govt. I am claiming points for 7 years of work exp. Does anybody has any idea how much time does it normally take to grant visa once the invitation is accepted. Most probably i shall accept 189 invitation and apply it on 19th April 2016.
> 
> ...


Viraj once you pay the visa fees and upload all the required documents including pcc and medicals and the CO is satisfied with all the documents as per claims the. there is possibility that you can receive direct Grant. In the event if the CO contact you for additional information you can accept delay in getting the grant. 
Check Andrey's tracker page here you can register yoursef as well and check the analytics which will give you better idea on what to expect.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> But i have applied for EOI for NSW .
> wHEN wilL I GET INVITAION OR when will NSW INVITE ME
> Should i email them the details


Check immitracker to see when did the last 60pointer under your occupation get an NSW invite. You will get a rough idea.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Your EOI will be valid for 2 years..subjected to any change in points due certain factors like age
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably you did not get my question right. I am talking about the application for EOI which is in SUBMITTED state. What will happen in this case if i apply for EOI and maximum threshold is reached for the current year.

Will my application for EOI be automically considered for the next year?. I applied for EOI on feb 22nd with 60 points for 189 category under 2613** code and i already see threshold is about to reach for that occupation.


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

parthvi said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 12/03/2016 for 190 first with 55 points, then I have got PTE result with 10 points. SO I have updated my EOI for 190 and 189 with 65 points on 09/03/2016. As a result, I have received an invitation for 190 (with 70 points) on 17/03/2016, but I do not want to go with 190. I was expecting my 189 invitation in yesterday's round (23/03/2016) but have not received.
> 
> ...


hi! Were you already invited to apply for 190 visa? Thanks


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Probably you did not get my question right. I am talking about the application for EOI which is in SUBMITTED state. What will happen in this case if i apply for EOI and maximum threshold is reached for the current year.
> 
> Will my application for EOI be automically considered for the next year?. I applied for EOI on feb 22nd with 60 points for 189 category under 2613** code and i already see threshold is about to reach for that occupation.



The word "EOI will be effective for 2 year" has the answer in it.

It will be automatically considered for next year if the quota is reached for this year.

When will you get invite is purely depend on backlog and points increase decrease in the pool.

Hope it's clear now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vizyzz said:


> HI All,
> 
> 
> Please guide me what should I do ? wait or try to improve pte score which would be difficult for me.Please help me.
> ...



I dont think waiting for the next round would hurt ... You are te second most eligible candidate that we have for the next round , at least but the data we have . Wait for next round and then make up the decision on whether you need to give Pte or not ... All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> This is simple calculation. They narrowed down the invitation per round to 70-80 which is designed to maximum 75 0r 70 pointers.. very few 65 pointers will be picked if the number of invitation in 75 and 70 are less during that round.
> 
> This trend will remain until they use this year whole quota..
> 
> This is very strategic move by DIBP.



Did you quote me incorrectly  i was asking for assistance in submitting 190 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> Not mandatory, however if you have them, its suggested to upload them.
> Whole idea is to provide enough documentation for everything related to all the applicants.
> Moreover, if you're using College/University letter for English proof, then it somewhat is a mandatory step to upload degree or whatever related to that college/institute.
> 
> ...



Hi , Thanks for reply.
I am not using the degree to show functional English also as my wife is trying for IELTS.
I have worry that she has not collected her certificate from her university, and that may take time. so one way is what ever I have (transcripts) submit that and another is I wont submit any of the documents for her.

Is that will be ok?


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

This is what will happen now. Candidates with 60 points have lost their hope for at-least this financial year, and will try to gain 10 additional points(probably by taking PTE/IELTS). This is another reason why we have high percentage of candidates with 70/75 in last 2 invitation rounds apart from dip in no of seat per round.
I would suggest all candidates with 65 point to retake English test and improve your score if you are having an eye on 189 for current financial year.

*** I have already applied for NSW on 7th April and waiting for their approval.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

I just got approval from NSW. Will prepare my documents to apply for PR.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Can someone shed some light on this for me.
> I submitted EOI APril 4th with 70 points.
> Just went to Skill select and it says that for my Occupation ID, the Ceiling Value is 1000 and the Results to Date is 1000. Does that mean all the invitations are sent out for my Occupation ID until the next year? next round?


That's correct. The occupational ceiling has been reached and they will not issue any more invitations during this program year.

From July 1st, if your occupation is still on the SOL then they will start issuing invitations again. Again, they will first invite people based on points and then based on EOI date. If there are EOIs in the system with more than 70 points or with 70 points but before April 4th, then they would be invited before you. But you would be invited before anyone with 65 or 60 points or later EOI dates.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Hi , Thanks for reply.
> I am not using the degree to show functional English also as my wife is trying for IELTS.
> I have worry that she has not collected her certificate from her university, and that may take time. so one way is what ever I have (transcripts) submit that and another is I wont submit any of the documents for her.
> 
> Is that will be ok?


If you are not claiming points for your wife, then you don't need to submit any university or experience documents for her. You would simply need her IELTS results to avoid the secondary fee.


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

omij said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got approval from NSW. Will prepare my documents to apply for PR.


Congrats! So it just took you around 2 weeks. I hope we'll get it in 2 weeks time as well


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

omij said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got approval from NSW. Will prepare my documents to apply for PR.


What were your points breakdown ?


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I have accepted the NSW ITA for 190 by paying AUD300. In how many days can I expect the NSW approval? Once the NSW approves my nomination, in how many days will I get the invite from DIBP to lodge visa? Or is it on the same day?


Hi Gowtham, I am totally new to 190 process. I have updated my EOI with 190 day before. Do we get NSW invitation first then the status in skillselect changes to Invited from selected ? How is the flow, if you let us know, it will be really helpful.
My 190 points are 65, any idea when I can get invitation for 190.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

engr.asadbutt said:


> What were your points breakdown ?


Exp: 6 years
English: 7
Points: 65+5
for 261313


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Dear Expats

I wanted to know -

1. after I pay my application fee, how many days I will get to upload my docs?
2. After payment done will the application be in the queue for CO assignment immediately OR only after I upload all docs and click submit button then it will be in queue for CO assignment?

Asking because now I am ready to pay my fees (I did not submit my visa lodge application yet) but my medical doc is not yet in the system. I wanted to try to pay because I don't know whether my credit card will work for this purpose or not.

I was wondering if I can try to pay now and at a later day I will upload all of the docs at once, including PCC and medical.

BR//R

Sub Class - 189 (65 points)
NOC - 263311
IELTS - minimum 7 in all mod (7.5 overall)
PCC - 30.3.2016
EA assessment - 31.3.2016
EOI submitted - 31.3.2016
Medical done with self generated HAP ID - 13.4.2016
ITA received - 13.4.2016


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rahul77 said:


> Hi Gowtham, I am totally new to 190 process. I have updated my EOI with 190 day before. Do we get NSW invitation first then the status in skillselect changes to Invited from selected ? How is the flow, if you let us know, it will be really helpful.
> My 190 points are 65, any idea when I can get invitation for 190.


I have just gotten an invitation from DIBP to submit an application after a positive application with NSW. Below are the steps involved 

Firstly, lodge an EOI specifying that you want to go through NSW state sponsoring which you have. 

Secondly, wait for an invitation from NSW

Thirdly, once you have obtained an invite from NSW, you can now apply through the link provided in the email, uploaded the documents to supports the points you claim and paid AUD$300. You would have to respond to this within 14 days of the invite date. 

Now you would have to wait for NSW to come back to you which would take up to 12 weeks (mentioned on NSW website).

Once NSW send you an approval email, you would be invited to submit an application with DIBP where you have 60 days to submit your application. 

All the best and hopefully you would get an invite soon.


----------



## thomasjacob4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi guys,
I just lodged my EOI for 190 NSW on 12th april 2016. Any predictions on when the next round of invites (190 NSW) could be? (just for fun.. lets take a random poke at it)
I say 15 April.

261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Total points 70 (including 5 SS)
PTE: 90


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

well, i believe my agent is pulling my leg
she was telling me that 55 pts + 5 pts from nsw ss would be invited in 2 mths time....


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

jtsl9 said:


> I have just gotten an invitation from DIBP to submit an application after a positive application with NSW. Below are the steps involved
> 
> Firstly, lodge an EOI specifying that you want to go through NSW state sponsoring which you have.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining the detailed process. Once NSW sends an approval email then how much time DIBP takes to issue invite.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

tchinyi said:


> well, i believe my agent is pulling my leg
> she was telling me that 55 pts + 5 pts from nsw ss would be invited in 2 mths time....


Tell her to piss off. Wouldn't work that way mate. Too optimistic. 

However your occupation may stand a chance indeed.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Rahul77 said:


> Thanks for explaining the detailed process. Once NSW sends an approval email then how much time DIBP takes to issue invite.


Same time. I got email from DIBP first and after 1 minute got email from NSW


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Raiyan said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> I wanted to know -
> 
> ...



Experts please help me!! Thanks in advance in anticipation of a prompt help!!!


----------



## ps01 (Mar 24, 2016)

HI Guys,

I have applied from WWICS..just wanted to know anyone else who have applied from WWICS and waiting for their invitation.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

vish555 said:


> I dont think waiting for the next round would hurt ... You are te second most eligible candidate that we have for the next round , at least but the data we have . Wait for next round and then make up the decision on whether you need to give Pte or not ... All the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Any prediction for 60 pointers that submitted eoi on april, 
When can get invited? Roughly which month?
From last round selection, seems nearly 5 months 
Lag already for 60 pointers


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Raiyan said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> I wanted to know -
> 
> ...



1. after I pay my application fee, how many days I will get to upload my docs? *No stipulation with the days. You can upload the documents as soon as you can in case the CO picks up the case he/she might not find the documents and could come back asking for it. but if you upload them as earliest possible before CO picks up the case you can get direct grant (provided the CO is satisfied with your documents)*
2. After payment done will the application be in the queue for CO assignment immediately OR only after I upload all docs and click submit button then it will be in queue for CO assignment? *these days the CO is picking up the cases very fast but the average time is 2-4 weeks*

Asking because now I am ready to pay my fees (I did not submit my visa lodge application yet) but my medical doc is not yet in the system. I wanted to try to pay because I don't know whether my credit card will work for this purpose or not.

check with your bank first if the credit card can be used for Internation Transactions. *Make sure you have adequate limit on your card. There will be certain surcharge amount as well deducted from your card as transaction fees by DIBP*

I was wondering if I can try to pay now and at a later day I will upload all of the docs at once, including PCC and medical. *Yes you can do that. But my personal advise to have everything ready so that you can get it done soon after the visa payment*
Best wishes with your visa Application


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

For 60 pointer, If my ielts is not 7 each, is it still possible
To get an invite for 189 visa?

Reading 7.5
Listening 6.5
Writing 7
Speaking 7

55 points for now. 

Currently waiting for my husband ielts and
Acs to claim partner points.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

at which date approximate 60 pointer applicants are invited on 13th April Draw ?


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

kevin1987 said:


> Hey pranaykatta
> 
> My score is 60.
> 
> ...


hi,

kevin1987,

congratulation firs of all,
I am also 263111 applicant ,
tell me if u any idea tell which date they will issue 189 for 60 pointer on 13 Apr 2016 draw 
?


Thanks,


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone any idea till what date they have cleared 65 pointers for 2613XX ?


----------



## patvermani (Apr 14, 2016)

hey i have also applied for visa 489 nsw souther inland..was jus wondering whats the best place to live in and work, im from hospitality background.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Can someone PLEASE enlighten me? this thread is a mess of repeated questions but no one has addressed this one..

Can someone shed some light on this for me.
I submitted EOI APril 4th with 70 points.
Just went to Skill select and it says that for my Occupation ID, the Ceiling Value is 1000 and the Results to Date is 1000. Does that mean all the invitations are sent out for my Occupation ID until the next year? next round?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Can someone PLEASE enlighten me? this thread is a mess of repeated questions but no one has addressed this one..
> 
> Can someone shed some light on this for me.
> I submitted EOI APril 4th with 70 points.
> Just went to Skill select and it says that for my Occupation ID, the Ceiling Value is 1000 and the Results to Date is 1000. Does that mean all the invitations are sent out for my Occupation ID until the next year? next round?


Yes no invitation till next year for 189. You wil hav to wait till 1st July. you can try 190.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Can someone PLEASE enlighten me? this thread is a mess of repeated questions but no one has addressed this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With my little understanding of skill select it implies that your occupation has reached the limit for invitation for this year.
You might need to wait till July ; that's when next year's round will commence officially I think . Your EOI should still be active provided it's within the validity period.
I'm relatively new here equally , wait for some senior's opinion ,pls 
All the best.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Can someone pls advise me on this


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> For 60 pointer, If my ielts is not 7 each, is it still possible
> To get an invite for 189 visa?
> 
> Reading 7.5
> ...


Pls advise me on this


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Pls advise me on this


Yes, you can. Primary applicant should have a minimum score of 6 in all sections and can claim points in other sections to qualify. For 189, 60 is the qualifying score. However, getting an invite would be based on the job code and the cutoff.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> at which date approximate 60 pointer applicants are invited on 13th April Draw ?


12 December 2015.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> Anyone any idea till what date they have cleared 65 pointers for 2613XX ?


8th or 9th of March to my knowledge. Here's the tracker for more details - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...boA/edit#gid=0


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> That's correct. The occupational ceiling has been reached and they will not issue any more invitations during this program year.
> 
> From July 1st, if your occupation is still on the SOL then they will start issuing invitations again. Again, they will first invite people based on points and then based on EOI date. If there are EOIs in the system with more than 70 points or with 70 points but before April 4th, then they would be invited before you. But you would be invited before anyone with 65 or 60 points or later EOI dates.


Thank you


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

USI said:


> Yes, you can. Primary applicant should have a minimum score of 6 in all sections and can claim points in other sections to qualify. For 189, 60 is the qualifying score. However, getting an invite would be based on the job code and the cutoff.


Thanks. My jobcode is 2613. For my case, below is my current status. 
Please advise possibility to get invitation if i submit end of april?

Ielts L6.5, R7.5, W7, S7
Total 55 points
Waiting for my partner acs and ielts to claim partner points of 5.


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

USI said:


> 12 December 2015.


Hi,

USI,



How you knew this ?
Could please tell me till what date they gave invite for 60 pointers 189 on 13 APR 2016 draw,

Please.

Thanks,


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> For 60 pointer, If my ielts is not 7 each, is it still possible
> To get an invite for 189 visa?
> 
> Reading 7.5
> ...


First of all IELTS alone is not the only factor on deciding the point .
But for your question the answer is the , for an English proficiency to gain 10
points you need to get 7 in each (read, write,speak,listen). if you get above 8 in each 
then it is considered as superior English and you get 20 points.


it's not just the overall score of IELTS that suggests the point .


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

ArunkumarB said:


> First of all IELTS alone is not the only factor on deciding the point .
> But for your question the answer is the , for an English proficiency to gain 10
> points you need to get 7 in each (read, write,speak,listen). if you get above 8 in each
> then it is considered as superior English and you get 20 points.
> ...


Thanks. Seems ielts is the only way to increase points for now. 
Is my understanding correct? Or any suggestion for other
Ways to increase points


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

USI said:


> 8th or 9th of March to my knowledge. Here's the tracker for more details - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...boA/edit#gid=0


I couldnt get the file. The link has error. 
Pls resend. Thank you


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Princecarl said:


> Thanks. Seems ielts is the only way to increase points for now.
> Is my understanding correct? Or any suggestion for other
> Ways to increase points


IELTS is major one which is in our control that we gain the points based on our efforts.
All other point criterion are dependent on one or the other factor.

If you have prior 1,year experience in Australia then you can get 5 points.
the other option to get some points is through state nomination but I am not sure what are the steps 
for that.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

ArunkumarB said:


> IELTS is major one which is in our control that we gain the points based on our efforts.
> All other point criterion are dependent on one or the other factor.
> 
> If you have prior 1,year experience in Australia then you can get 5 points.
> ...


Thanks. I hv no australia experience. Been applying
For a job too but employers prefer australia pr or citizen. 
My agency said that ielts must be 7 each in order to
Get nomination.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

USI said:


> 8th or 9th of March to my knowledge. Here's the tracker for more details - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...boA/edit#gid=0


Thanks buddy ..but link is not working :-(


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi guys.

Let me explain my situation because I have a question. I first lodged my EOI on 18/12/15 with 60 points for 2613. After that, I have completed 8 years of experience and reassessed my skills in ACS. The ACS outcome was issued and my migration agent updated my EOI on 14/04/16 and now I have 65 points. She said that I have maintained my position in the queue after this update. I sent her an email saying that I was confused because I heard that when points are increased in EOI, the considered date would be the date from the update (Date of Effect), not the date from first submit. She replied to me stating that my lodgement date remains the same, therefore my position in the queue is the same and the Date of Effect is the date the points were last updated only.

What date will be considered for the invitation? If it is the lodgement date (18/12/15), I will probably be invited in the next round. Otherwise, if it is the date from points update (14/04/16), I probably won't receive an invitation next round.

Can you guys help me? I am kind of confused.


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Let me explain my situation because I have a question. I first lodged my EOI on 18/12/15 with 60 points for 2613. After that, I have completed 8 years of experience and reassessed my skills in ACS. The ACS outcome was issued and my migration agent updated my EOI on 14/04/16 and now I have 65 points. She said that I have maintained my position in the queue after this update. I sent her an email saying that I was confused because I heard that when points are increased in EOI, the considered date would be the date from the update (Date of Effect), not the date from first submit. She replied to me stating that my lodgement date remains the same, therefore my position in the queue is the same and the Date of Effect is the date the points were last updated only.
> 
> ...


Since ur points has changed, Date of effect is ur new date 14/04/16 and this date will be considered hereafter for 189.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> Thanks buddy ..but link is not working :-(


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> Hi,
> 
> USI,
> 
> ...


This is with respect to 2613XX code - For 60 pointers there is a huge waiting list. People who have submitted their EOI on 12th December 2015 are still in queue. Reason is, there are many applicants with better points. Even people with 65 points are not getting invites due to increased competition. Also there are only 400 invites approximately that will be sent out for this year. It is impossible for 60 pointers to get invites this year. However your application will be in queue and you will mostly get invited in the next year's, provided they don't remove the job code from SOL list( which is highly unlikely). Good luck and try improving your english scores my friend. With PTE you can get good scores which will get you 10 points. Patience is virtue!  

Check this out - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## jjoby (Aug 4, 2015)

*Address in NSW 190 Nomination*

Hello,

I have received the NSW 190 Nomination and then submitted the form with payment. Now, my worry is that, I have filled the form with my permanent address(kerala) rather than my current address(Bangalore) where I work ? will it create any problem when I go for visa submission ? should I mail to NSW with my present(Bangalore) address ?

During the visa submission, should I have PCC from my native place or Bangalore ?

Any help is deeply appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Joby Joseph


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

USI said:


> This is with respect to 2613XX code - For 60 pointers there is a huge waiting list. People who have submitted their EOI on 12th December 2015 are still in queue. Reason is, there are many applicants with better points. Even people with 65 points are not getting invites due to increased competition. Also there are only 400 invites approximately that will be sent out for this year. It is impossible for 60 pointers to get invites this year. However your application will be in queue and you will mostly get invited in the next year's, provided they don't remove the job code from SOL list( which is highly unlikely). Good luck and try improving your english scores my friend. With PTE you can get good scores which will get you 10 points. Patience is virtue!
> 
> Check this out - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


This year round means 2015-2016 year which will end this may?
Nex year round means 2026-2017 which will start on july 2016?
As long as 65 pointers are not cleared, bigger lag for
60 pointers?


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Experts

I have question regarding submitting visa lodge application and uploading my doc. I want to know after I submit my visa lodge application, will I get only 1 chance to upload my docs and if I click submit after I upload all of my docs, will the option to upload docs will be closed until CO again asks for more docs OR I should be able to upload docs freely all the time?

OK surely I have reason to ask this question. All of my docs are not yet in my hand but I am already ready to submit my visa lodge application and finish the payment.

BR//Raiyan


Sub Class - 189 (65 points)
NOC - 263311
IELTS - minimum 7 in all mod (7.5 overall)
PCC - 30.3.2016
EA assessment - 31.3.2016
EOI submitted - 31.3.2016
Medical done with self generated HAP ID - 13.4.2016
ITA received - 13.4.2016


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

Can anyone please guide me how to create HAP ID for medical test?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

omij said:


> Hi guys, Can anyone please guide me how to create HAP ID for medical test?


Google my health declarations - then follow tye steps.


----------



## jain300404 (Apr 14, 2016)

*EOI on 6 April. No reply till now. Anyone else submitted?*

I have submitted EOI on 6 April. No reply till now. Anyone else submitted?


----------



## nilakshij (Apr 6, 2016)

jain300404 said:


> I have submitted EOI on 6 April. No reply till now. Anyone else submitted?


I've submitted on the same date. nothing yet. Applied for ICT BA 189/ 60 points. 190/ 65 points


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have question regarding submitting visa lodge application and uploading my doc. I want to know after I submit my visa lodge application, will I get only 1 chance to upload my docs and if I click submit after I upload all of my docs, will the option to upload docs will be closed until CO again asks for more docs OR I should be able to upload docs freely all the time?
> 
> ...


Hello Raiyan,

For your query,
Once you lodge you visa application, then only u'll get a chance to upload your documents. You can upload upto 60 attachments per applicants and you can upload it any time u like. But better to upload as early as u can before CO is assigned to your case. 
There is nothing like u get only 1 chance to upload ur docs. The attachment portal is more systematic than u can imagine.
Hope it satisfies your query


----------



## Instru (Apr 15, 2016)

*Lodge Visa Payment*

Dear All,

I just received invitation to lodge VISA 189, however the visa fee for the whole family cost around 4900 USD and my credit card limit is not enough. Is there any other way to pay it? or any suggestion.?

I would appreciate any feeback. Thanks to all in advance.

Best regards


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

Instru said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received invitation to lodge VISA 189, however the visa fee for the whole family cost around 4900 USD and my credit card limit is not enough. Is there any other way to pay it? or any suggestion.?
> 
> ...


Usually in cases like that i pay my credit card more for example if my credit limit is 3000 and i need to pay 4000 i will go and make a payment of say 4500 so my credit card limit due to advance payment increases n show the increased limit but check wibank first


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Experts

My wife does not have any doc to prove functional english and I am getting ready to pay for the english deficiency. Could anybody please comment that functional english payment 4884 AUD should be done together with the visa application or it could be paid at any later date?

BR//Raiyan


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts My wife does not have any doc to prove functional english and I am getting ready to pay for the english deficiency. Could anybody please comment that functional english payment 4884 AUD should be done together with the visa application or it could be paid at any later date? BR//Raiyan


At later date... When CO send an invoice.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Instru said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received invitation to lodge VISA 189, however the visa fee for the whole family cost around 4900 USD and my credit card limit is not enough. Is there any other way to pay it? or any suggestion.?
> 
> ...


Got through this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html



Sf80 said:


> Usually in cases like that i pay my credit card more for example if my credit limit is 3000 and i need to pay 4000 i will go and make a payment of say 4500 so my credit card limit due to advance payment increases n show the increased limit but check wibank first


This doesnt work everywhere. Most of the banks do not permit this.


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

omij said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone please guide me how to create HAP ID for medical test?


Hello Omij,

All you need to do is to login to your immi account. Once you login, create new application. Under the Health category, you'll see My Health Declaration. Click the option and it will guide you accordingly. You try it once n you'll have no difficulties I guess.


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

jain300404 said:


> I have submitted EOI on 6 April. No reply till now. Anyone else submitted?


I have also submitted for 189 with 65 Points but no reply as of now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Let me explain my situation because I have a question. I first lodged my EOI on 18/12/15 with 60 points for 2613. After that, I have completed 8 years of experience and reassessed my skills in ACS. The ACS outcome was issued and my migration agent updated my EOI on 14/04/16 and now I have 65 points. She said that I have maintained my position in the queue after this update. I sent her an email saying that I was confused because I heard that when points are increased in EOI, the considered date would be the date from the update (Date of Effect), not the date from first submit. She replied to me stating that my lodgement date remains the same, therefore my position in the queue is the same and the Date of Effect is the date the points were last updated only.
> 
> ...


ahaha she seems to be a terrible agent. you will be better off without such an agent who doesnt even the basics of skilll-select process . or maybe she was just testing if you will believe anything she says ahahaha. who knows... ..but clearly your DOE will change. why go for an agent when all the info is available on the internet? unless you want to do smthn dodgy e.g. fake documents, which is also not a good idea. refrain from using their services.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

ravisth7 said:


> Hello Omij,
> 
> All you need to do is to login to your immi account. Once you login, create new application. Under the Health category, you'll see My Health Declaration. Click the option and it will guide you accordingly. You try it once n you'll have no difficulties I guess.


Thanks. I have already submitted application. It's showing me submitted status

"Important information
This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department."

But, from where I can get HAP ID?


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

omij said:


> Thanks. I have already submitted application. It's showing me submitted status
> 
> "Important information
> This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department."
> ...


Did u print the referral letter from your e-medical account?? If not u've to print it. This letter is mandatory for your medical examinations. You'll find the HAP ID at the top of ur referral letter.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

ravisth7 said:


> Did u print the referral letter from your e-medical account?? If not u've to print it. This letter is mandatory for your medical examinations. You'll find the HAP ID at the top of ur referral letter.


There is not HAP ID on referral letter. Its just the details I filled in form.


----------



## ravisth7 (Aug 31, 2015)

omij said:


> There is not HAP ID on referral letter. Its just the details I filled in form.


I guess the one u printed is not the referral letter, it's My Health Declaration. You can print the referral letter once u r re-directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history. Once u submit it u'll get print option in the same window. Make sure u'r pop ops are not blocked to enable printing.


----------



## nilakshij (Apr 6, 2016)

Got the NSW ITA just now.

ICT Business Analyst - 261111
190 - 65 points
EOI - 06/04/2016
ITA - 15/04/2016


----------



## andrewbaldessin (Apr 15, 2016)

that's great!


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just for the record for those ones tracking invitation activity, got an invitation to apply for NSW nomination just now DOE for EOI 190 is 13/04/2016 @ 70 points.

Cheers.

Onin


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nilakshij said:


> Got the NSW ITA just now. ICT Business Analyst - 261111 190 - 65 points EOI - 06/04/2016 ITA - 15/04/2016


Congrats!!!


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

*Hoping to get in next 3-4 rounds*

Hey guys,
I submitted my EOI today (189) under occupation as Software Engineer with 65 points.
Hope there is a chance of getting an invite in next 2 rounds. Possible?


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

nilakshij said:


> Got the NSW ITA just now.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 190 - 65 points
> ...


What is your timeline? When did you receive the nsw nominatiom invitatiom then?


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

mysurk said:


> Hey guys,
> I submitted my EOI today (189) under occupation as Software Engineer with 65 points.
> Hope there is a chance of getting an invite in next 2 rounds. Possible?


Not possible mate..People from with EOI 9 march are waiting..;-(


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> Not possible mate..People from with EOI 9 march are waiting..;-(


Yeah don't have much hope but a sliver of it  If only my writing was 8 instead of 7, would have been sure shot to get in next round. Damn paper based test. Spent more time erasing and rewriting 

Anyways, working on contingency plan. My wife taking ielts and getting emp ref for ASC assessment. Will add in 5 points by mid may if I don't get invite by then.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Experts

I have 10 years of experience and total 3 jobs. For each of the job, I am submitting 6 months (1st 3 months and last 3 months) of Bank statement. Is that enough?


I am also submitting below docs -

1. Contract document.
2. Offer letter.
3. 3 months payslip (1st and last 3 month for each of the employments).
4. Work visa (I live in China).
5. Work permit.
6. Job reference letters signed by designated managers. (with company domain mail id + their direct mobile number).
7. Final job reference letter generated by me from HR portal after the date of ITA.
8. Engineers Australia reference letter.
9. TAX payment document for entire period of employments.


My main question is if it is enough to submit 6 months of bank statement for each (1st 3 months and last 3 months) of the employments?

BR//Raiyan


Sub Class - 189 (65 points)
NOC - 263311
IELTS - minimum 7 in all mod (7.5 overall)
PCC - 30.3.2016
EA assessment - 31.3.2016
EOI submitted - 31.3.2016
Medical done with self generated HAP ID - 13.4.2016
ITA received - 13.4.2016


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

AusPot said:


> ahaha she seems to be a terrible agent. you will be better off without such an agent who doesnt even the basics of skilll-select process . or maybe she was just testing if you will believe anything she says ahahaha. who knows... ..but clearly your DOE will change. why go for an agent when all the info is available on the internet? unless you want to do smthn dodgy e.g. fake documents, which is also not a good idea. refrain from using their services.


Thanks Sithi and AusPot for your replies.

Yeah, I am really afraid that she is a terrible agent. I paid this agency 2 years ago and in that time I didn't know much about this process. So, I was advised by a friend who did the process with them and got his PR. But during these 2 years, they have increased a lot and it seems that they hired some new agents who are not so experienced.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Submitted EOI today.

189 | 233512 | Mechanical Engineer | 70 Points


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Quick question:

In EOI, for the question, *Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?* should I also mention details of 10th and 12th or just degree is sufficient?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations to all the invitees


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

Instru said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received invitation to lodge VISA 189, however the visa fee for the whole family cost around 4900 USD and my credit card limit is not enough. Is there any other way to pay it? or any suggestion.?
> 
> ...



Breakdown your point ?


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

omij said:


> There is not HAP ID on referral letter. Its just the details I filled in form.


Hey omij, even I couldn't find the HAP id anywhere. Did you find it already? 
The application status says that I need to get the health examination done for my less than 1 year old...I thought its for age group 2-11 years. Isn't that true?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have 10 years of experience and total 3 jobs. For each of the job, I am submitting 6 months (1st 3 months and last 3 months) of Bank statement. Is that enough?
> 
> ...


Congratulations on receiving your ITA. The documents you have mentioned are fine. Bank statement and pay slips prepare atleast 1 for each quarter covering the entire year (if possible)
Make sure you fill the form 80 and form 1221 which are becoming mandatory these days. 
You can post more queries on Visa lodge here


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Regarding State Sponsorship for NSW*

Hi All

I have submitted my EOI with state sponsorship. I have three questions?

I have 60 Points with positive skill assessment

25 Points Age
15 Points Bachelor Degree
10 Points PTE Proficient (76, 74, 70, 67)
5 Points 1 Year Aus Experience
5 Points State Sponsorship
60 Points Total

I have got positive skill assessment from ACS with RPL. My question is My ICT Business Analyst skill is assessed by ACS as +ve due to non IT background in ACS they didn't mentioned anything about Bachelors Degree.
1. Do I need to get Bachelors Degree reassessed from other Agency or will it be accepted with RPL ACS +ve skill assessment
2. I am having 60 Points with 5 points of State Sponsorship for NSW. Are people getting invite for NSW state with 60 Points?
3. Which state is giving quick invites for ICT Business Analyst?

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## nilakshij (Apr 6, 2016)

onin21 said:


> What is your timeline? When did you receive the nsw nominatiom invitatiom then?


Applied on 06/04/2016 and got the invitation on 15/04/2016.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*

With How many points.


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

nvanm100 said:


> Hey omij, even I couldn't find the HAP id anywhere. Did you find it already?
> The application status says that I need to get the health examination done for my less than 1 year old...I thought its for age group 2-11 years. Isn't that true?


Guys Help pl.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

nvanm100 said:


> Guys Help pl.


Have you followed the steps Ravi has mentioned also go through this link & this to understand the prcoess better



ravisth7 said:


> I guess the one u printed is not the referral letter, it's My Health Declaration. You can print the referral letter once u r re-directed to eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history. Once u submit it u'll get print option in the same window. Make sure u'r pop ops are not blocked to enable printing.


You would need to get the 1 year old undergo general examination only. For more info check this link


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> With How many points.


He posted both his timelilne and his points in his post:



nilakshij said:


> Got the NSW ITA just now.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 190 - 65 points
> ...


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Have you followed the steps Ravi has mentioned also go through this link & this to understand the prcoess better
> 
> 
> 
> You would need to get the 1 year old undergo general examination only. For more info check this link


Thanks Vikas, and yes I did follow Ravi's instructions, but was never redirected to the eMedical form after submitting the application as he mentioned it. How can I go to that page now? I dont see any option.


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

toffee.ali said:


> I got invite today . All the Best Guys and Girls .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Ali,

Did you apply for State Sponsorship or you got the invite for 65 points? I have applied on 13 March 2016 with same 65 points . So I just want to double check!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

nvanm100 said:


> Thanks Vikas, and yes I did follow Ravi's instructions, but was never redirected to the eMedical form after submitting the application as he mentioned it. How can I go to that page now? I dont see any option.


What are you able to see on your immi account under View Health Assessment? Can you post the screenshot or maybe you can pm me


----------



## nvanm100 (Mar 16, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> What are you able to see on your immi account under View Health Assessment? Can you post the screenshot or maybe you can pm me


That's fine Vikas, and thanks a lot for the intent. I figured it out, I had to click organize health examination and then it took me to the eMedical link and answer the questions. I believe now that I have generated the HAP Id, I have to call partner hospital to book an appointment. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear friends, i received invitation , but before applying when i was revising my EOI ,i found that i didnot mention my high school in answer to the question :"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? " i just didnot make sense to me at this time to add high school.

i am not sure if i should go on with just mentioning my BSC , or changing my answer in visa application or avoid the whole drama and wait 2 months until my invitation exires, 
have anyone not mentioned his secondary school and got grant?? need ur help plz....thanks


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

maglev said:


> dear friends, i received invitation , but before applying when i was revising my EOI ,i found that i didnot mention my high school in answer to the question :"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? " i just didnot make sense to me at this time to add high school.
> 
> i am not sure if i should go on with just mentioning my BSC , or changing my answer in visa application or avoid the whole drama and wait 2 months until my invitation exires,
> have anyone not mentioned his secondary school and got grant?? need ur help plz....thanks


Does the secondary level include high school? I also did not include it. It is pretty unnecessary to include it.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Experts
Has anybody received NSW State Invitation with 60 Points including 5 Points of SS

I have 1 year NSW State Experience and Band 7 
I also got positive skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst
Can I submit more than one EOI for example one for 190 visa and other for 489 visa

Kindly advise.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

yes i think it does, ideally its the qualification that prepares u for university , iam still waiting for senior opinions


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

maglev said:


> dear friends, i received invitation , but before applying when i was revising my EOI ,i found that i didnot mention my high school in answer to the question :"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? " i just didnot make sense to me at this time to add high school.
> 
> i am not sure if i should go on with just mentioning my BSC , or changing my answer in visa application or avoid the whole drama and wait 2 months until my invitation exires,
> have anyone not mentioned his secondary school and got grant?? need ur help plz....thanks



Just the highest degree should do , had confirmed it from seniors in the forum



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Experts
> Has anybody received NSW State Invitation with 60 Points including 5 Points of SS
> 
> I have 1 year NSW State Experience and Band 7
> ...


Yes since last week many have received invitations from NSW with the points mentioned
Yea you can submit multiple eoi's (190,189,489)


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Submitted the 190 Visa for 2613 with 70 points just now . Anyone familiar when i am likely to get invited . I am totally ignorant about 190


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Submitted the 190 Visa for 2613 with 70 points just now . Anyone familiar when i am likely to get invited . I am totally ignorant about 190


 Opps, its 190... For NSW?


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

mysurk said:


> Hey guys,
> I submitted my EOI today (189) under occupation as Software Engineer with 65 points.
> Hope there is a chance of getting an invite in next 2 rounds. Possible?


NOt possible people with EOI 9 march is still waiting..


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Opps, its 190... For NSW?



Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mal_1977 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,

I've a question on 190 Visa PR holder. What's the main difference between 189 and 190?
Reading in many blogs I came to know that except 190 being state sponsored there is no other difference. 190 PR holder enjoys the same rights as 189 PR Visa holder but he has to go to the state who sponsored his Visa first.190 Visa PR holder too can work in any state provided he is not getting a job in his current state.State Government who invited him doesn't hold restrictions on the place but they only prefer that he should look for job in their state first ?

Waiting for comments from dear expats.

Mal


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

The results for the 13th April round are out - if you didn't know about it already  

SkillSelect 13 April 2016 Round Results


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Submitted the 190 Visa for 2613 with 70 points just now . Anyone familiar when i am likely to get invited . I am totally ignorant about 190


We applied april 13 with 70 points as well and git the invitation for state nomination on the 15th. You might get it soon as well.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.&lt;==*

Visa date of effect is 29th March for SC189 with 60pts; most EOIs within the first week in April should get invites with 60 points if not pro rata occupation.


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

*Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History*

Hi Guys the the sheet for _Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History_ is updated in accordance with 13th April EOI invitation round results.

*Link: Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History*

*Thanks murtza4u for the sheet.*


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

chzaib said:


> Hi Guys the the sheet for _Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History_ is updated in accordance with 13th April EOI invitation round results.
> 
> *Link: Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History*
> 
> *Thanks murtza4u for the sheet.*


Thanks for this sheet mate. It would be great if you add pointers cleared time as well along with date .


----------



## Instru (Apr 15, 2016)

*Lodging Visa 189*

Dear All,

I am about to lodge a subclass VISA 189, do I need to upload the resume/C.V. as well?

I would be grateful to receive some reply. Thank you all in advance.

Best regards,
Harold


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Submitted the 190 Visa for 2613 with 70 points just now . Anyone familiar when i am likely to get invited . I am totally ignorant about 190


Within 10 days NSW will send invitations again. This month they have sent invitations 2 times
7th April
15th April

next will be before 25th.

You will surely get invitation in next round


----------



## Instru (Apr 15, 2016)

*Lodgin 189 VISA*

Dear All,

I am about to lodge a subclass VISA 189, do I need to upload the resume/C.V. as well?

I would be grateful to receive some reply. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi ,

when you lodge a visa or EOI you I'll be asked for necessary details which corresponds to the criterion for the points you are going to claim . There is no resume or CV involved in this stage.

regards
Arun


----------



## Instru (Apr 15, 2016)

Dear All,

I am about to lodge a subclass VISA 189, do I need to upload the resume/C.V. as well?

I would be grateful to receive some reply. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Instru said:


> Dear All, I am about to lodge a subclass VISA 189, do I need to upload the resume/C.V. as well? I would be grateful to receive some reply. Thank you all in advance.


Please post same message 5 more times


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Please post same message 5 more times


Hahahaha true that!


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

I've received an invite from NSW-190, and i was going to accept it today. can anyone tell me what are the steps involved in 190 visa application and how long does it normally take to get an approval from the state and then DIBP? I know it depends on a case -by-case basis, but i just want to know a rough estimate of how long will it take for the whole process before i'm granted a visa.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi folks,

I have a question is that while submitting EOI, in the question of "*provide last 10 years job history*" I have only mentioned recent field related job history which only provides my job info since 2015. However, I do have more than 6 jobs experience since 2013 but I have not mentioned in my EOI except that two jobs, and also I am not claiming any points for job experience. Now I am already invited (190) for that EOI by DIBP. Will it create an issue in my visa grant if I will go for 190 invite?? Can anyone please provide an insight?

Thanks
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12/02/2016 - EOI (261313 Software Engineer - 55 pts)
09/03/2016 - EOI updated (65 pts -> 189, 70 pts -> 190)
17/03/2016 - Got invited for NSW nomination 190
30/03/2016 - Applied for NSW nomination
12/04/2016 - Got invited by DIBP for 190 ( and got froze my current EOI before 13th April round for 189   )
18/04/2016 - Waiting for 189 invitation ????


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

parthvi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a question is that while submitting EOI, in the question of "*provide last 10 years job history*" I have only mentioned recent field related job history which only provides my job info since 2015. However, I do have more than 6 jobs experience since 2013 but I have not mentioned in my EOI except that two jobs, and also I am not claiming any points for job experience. Now I am already invited (190) for that EOI by DIBP. Will it create an issue in my visa grant if I will go for 190 invite?? Can anyone please provide an insight?
> 
> ...


Parthvi, so you submitted your doc for state sponsorship on 30/03/2016 and got invited by DIBP on 12/04/2016 . is that right ? what doc did you upload ? did nsw ask for anything specific. onw hat date did nsw approve your application? i'm just asking because i'm going to accept my invite today, and I want to make sure i have all the necessary doc before i do accept the invite.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

AusPot said:


> Parthvi, so you submitted your doc for state sponsorship on 30/03/2016 and got invited by DIBP on 12/04/2016 . is that right ? what doc did you upload ? did nsw ask for anything specific. onw hat date did nsw approve your application? i'm just asking because i'm going to accept my invite today, and I want to make sure i have all the necessary doc before i do accept the invite.


That is right. You only need to submit the docs which you are claiming for the points. Nothing else (Of course you have to submit your passport).


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Does it make sense ?


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

parthvi said:


> That is right. You only need to submit the docs which you are claiming for the points. Nothing else (Of course you have to submit your passport).


so in order to submit doc for work ex, do i need to submit the reference letters from my employer or just the ACS letter. 

1 passport
2 employer reference letters
3 acs
4 ielts
5 marksheets/ degree

is there anything else ?


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

AusPot said:


> so in order to submit doc for work ex, do i need to submit the reference letters from my employer or just the ACS letter.
> 
> 1 passport
> 2 employer reference letters
> ...


Sorry mate, I do not about work experience doc as I have not claimed the points for that but the following are fine
1 passport
3 acs
4 ielts
5 marksheets/ degree


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

AusPot said:


> so in order to submit doc for work ex, do i need to submit the reference letters from my employer or just the ACS letter.
> 
> 1 passport
> 2 employer reference letters
> ...


I have submitted below documents on 15th April :
1 passport
2 employer reference letters
3 acs
4 ielts
5 marksheets/ degree


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> I have submitted below documents on 15th April :
> 1 passport
> 2 employer reference letters
> 3 acs
> ...



thanks a lot. sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Can anyone please throw an insight on this? 



parthvi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a question is that while submitting EOI, in the question of "*provide last 10 years job history*" I have only mentioned recent field related job history which only provides my job info since 2015. However, I do have more than 6 jobs experience since 2013 but I have not mentioned in my EOI except that two jobs, and also I am not claiming any points for job experience. Now I am already invited (190) for that EOI by DIBP. Will it create an issue in my visa grant if I will go for 190 invite?? Can anyone please provide an insight?
> 
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Can anyone please throw an insight on this?


Parthvi If you are not claiming points for experience I do not think there would be any issues during visa grant.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Anyone else who has submitted EOI on 17th April for 261112 (System Analysts) Subclass 189? 

 

Aliee


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Parthvi If you are not claiming points for experience I do not think there would be any issues during visa grant.


errmm i'm not sure about this. If you have shown experience to ACS to be recognized as a skilled worker then you will have to submit the required paperwork. 

I'll be surprised if a case worker would let you come to australia as a skilled worker without submitting the necessary paperwork. so you better prepare yourself for a situation where a caseworker can ask you to submit the employment reference letters even though you are not claiming points for it. My understanding is you cannot become a skilled worker if you haven't worked for a min. of few years or you did some higher studies in Australia. not 100 percent sure, but you should think about it!


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AusPot said:


> errmm i'm not sure about this. If you have shown experience to ACS to be recognized as a skilled worker then you will have to submit the required paperwork.
> 
> I'll be surprised if a case worker would let you come to australia as a skilled worker without submitting the necessary paperwork. so you better prepare yourself for a situation where a caseworker can ask you to submit the employment reference letters even though you are not claiming points for it. My understanding is you cannot become a skilled worker if you haven't worked for a min. of few years or you did some higher studies in Australia. not 100 percent sure, but you should think about it!


In your case if you are claiming points for work experience you would be required to submit the reference letters with JD whereas in case of Parthvi the applicant is not claiming points for work experience hence no verification would be done by the CO in relations to the work.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Parthvi If you are not claiming points for experience I do not think there would be any issues during visa grant.


hi vikaschandra, your signature says emp verification was done on 20/02/2016. i'm just wondering how do you know it was done on a certain date ? did they call your manager or supervisor on phone ?


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> In your case if you are claiming points for work experience you would be required to submit the reference letters with JD whereas in case of Parthvi the applicant is not claiming points for work experience hence no verification would be done by the CO in relations to the work.


I dont get it. lets says you are a carpenter or you are one of those lucky chaps who are jobless and you can claim 30 points for age, 15 for your degree, 20 for ielts , willl Australia grant you a visa on that basis? i dont think so. somehow you will have to prove that you are a skilled worker, which is only possible if one has either worked for certain years as skilled worker or did a professional course in australia. otherwise, every tom, dick and harry can go to Australia. it cant be that easy, or i am missing something here


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AusPot said:


> hi vikaschandra, your signature says emp verification was done on 20/02/2016. i'm just wondering how do you know it was done on a certain date ? did they call your manager or supervisor on phone ?


My Manager confirmed it to me that he had received the call followed by email on 20th this is how I know. Their is no other way to know it the person who received call doesn't let you know


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AusPot said:


> I dont get it. lets says you are a carpenter or you are one of those lucky chaps who are jobless and you can claim 30 points for age, 15 for your degree, 20 for ielts , willl Australia grant you a visa on that basis? i dont think so. somehow you will have to prove that you are a skilled worker, which is only possible if one has either worked for certain years as skilled worker or did a professional course in australia. otherwise, every tom, dick and harry can go to Australia. it cant be that easy, or i am missing something here


Ok let's take it this way

Age 30 points
Education 15 points
IELTS 20 points
Total 65

You have two years overseas work experience apply with ACS at they deduct those two years marking it as irrelevant to the nominated occupation code. Now you cannot claim points for experience but are you not elligible to apply (Yes you can apply as the minimum points to apply is 60) Right??

Now since you are not claiming points for experience and while visa lodge as per ACS assessment result you do input the experience but mark it as not relevant to nominated occupation code why would you need to prove that experience. I am not saying here that you should not proivide documents rather that even if you upload them it would not impact your application and the CO will not go to verify your experience. 
Coming back to tom,dick and harry getting visa yes that is possible if they can score minimum 60 points they will be elligible


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> My Manager confirmed it to me that he had received the call followed by email on 20th this is how I know. Their is no other way to know it the person who received call doesn't let you know


i'm just wondering what if my supervisor didnt pick the phone call ahahah

though i did mention his email on the reference letter so hopefully they will send an email rather than first calling them. i have mentioned their official email id

in fact, i have two reference letter for my each employment. I worked for two companies in the last 6 years. 

one from the hr department stating my designation and tenure and one from a manager, which is also on the company letter headed paper.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Ok let's take it this way
> 
> Age 30 points
> Education 15 points
> ...



when you say ACS makes it irrelevant that does not mean it is literally 'irrelevant'. 
definition of a skilled worker is "degree + certain years work ex" . even though ACs deducted those two years or more, i believe paperwork for those two or whatever years should be submitted. you cant claim points for those years, but those years make you eligible. why would they have an option which lets you choose relevant or irrelevant work ex. ? get rid of the irrelevant option completely if that was the case . so, one should submit the paaperwork whether the work ex is relevant or irrelevant, but you cant claim points for irrelevant work ex. 


That is what my common sense says until someone comes up with a good reason.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AusPot said:


> when you say ACS makes it irrelevant that does not mean it is literally 'irrelevant'.
> definition of a skilled worker is "degree + certain years work ex" . even though ACs deducted those two years or more, i believe paperwork for those two or whatever years should be submitted. you cant claim points for those years, but those years make you eligible. why would they have an option which lets you choose relevant or irrelevant work ex. ? get rid of the irrelevant option completely if that was the case . so, one should submit the paaperwork whether the work ex is relevant or irrelevant, but you cant claim points for irrelevant work ex.
> 
> 
> That is what my common sense says until someone comes up with a good reason.


Here it goes to clear the confusion 

"Q. Is there a minimum employment experience threshold needed to apply for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa through SkillSelect?

A. There is no minimum employment experience threshold for this visa type. However, some assessing authorities may require a certain amount of employment experience to achieve a suitable skills assessment. If you have skilled employment experience, you can use this to increase your points in the points test."

Excerpt from DIBP official website

+ the link here


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Industrial Engineer*



Vizyzz said:


> Thanks for this sheet mate. It would be great if you add pointers cleared time as well along with date .


Please any one can share this excel sheeet specific for industrial engineer .I have applied on 190 visa ,its a request plz


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AusPot said:


> when you say ACS makes it irrelevant that does not mean it is literally 'irrelevant'.
> definition of a skilled worker is "degree + certain years work ex" . even though ACs deducted those two years or more, i believe paperwork for those two or whatever years should be submitted. you cant claim points for those years, but those years make you eligible. why would they have an option which lets you choose relevant or irrelevant work ex. ? get rid of the irrelevant option completely if that was the case . so, one should submit the paaperwork whether the work ex is relevant or irrelevant, but you cant claim points for irrelevant work ex.
> 
> 
> That is what my common sense says until someone comes up with a good reason.


On the other hand I have mentioned on my previous posts to upload the relevant documents as proof only benefit is employment verification will not be done.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Here it goes to clear the confusion
> 
> "Q. Is there a minimum employment experience threshold needed to apply for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa through SkillSelect?
> 
> ...



that does make sense, but maybe that is applicable to people who do a one year professional course after doing their graduation from australia to become a skilled worker. so ACS will allow you to become a skilled worker even if you dont have any experience. anyway, i'm not interested in that. 

I have another question which is related to this topic. here is my situation.

1. I have been working since april 2010. april 2010 to july 2012 in india. july 2012 till today in Egland.

2. as per the acs letter, i'm can claim points from april 2012. they deducted 2 years.

3. now, when submitting the EOI. i split my experience in india. and marked the time from april 2010 to april 2012 as irrelevant. 

4. I have got an invite from nsw recently.

should i update my EOI as it is still not locked to change whole of my india experience as irrelevant. I wont split it because it will unnecessarily require a bit more verification. i will have just one relevant experience from july 2012 to till date. that will make the verification process easy. because i have submitted a statutory declaration for my india experience. for the experience in England, i got everything on the company's letter headed paper. 

what do you think guys. does updating my EOI after getting an invite from NSW makes sense? 

note: I have not yet accepted the NSW's invite yet.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AusPot said:


> that does make sense, but maybe that is applicable to people who do a one year professional course after doing their graduation from australia to become a skilled worker. so ACS will allow you to become a skilled worker even if you dont have any experience. anyway, i'm not interested in that.
> 
> I have another question which is related to this topic. here is my situation.
> 
> ...


I consulted with one out seniors here and he shared this Link. Going through the link which states 

12. I successfully submitted my application but some of my details are incorrect. What do I do?

Please send an email to [email protected] to explain your circumstances and provide the correct information.

Please ensure that you quote your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in the subject line of the email. The SRN is contained in the system generated email you receive after making successful payment.

Remember that the claims you submit in your nomination application must be consistent with what you have submitted in your SkillSelect EOI. You must not overstate your points claims in SkillSelect in order to secure an invitation to apply.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

onin21 said:


> We applied april 13 with 70 points as well and git the invitation for state nomination on the 15th. You might get it soon as well.



Thanks mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

omij said:


> Within 10 days NSW will send invitations again. This month they have sent invitations 2 times
> 
> 7th April
> 
> ...



Thanks so mich mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> My Manager confirmed it to me that he had received the call followed by email on 20th this is how I know. Their is no other way to know it the person who received call doesn't let you know


Thanks vikaschandra. did you mention your manager's official email id or personal ? was it a statutory declaration or not ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AusPot said:


> Thanks vikaschandra. did you mention your manager's official email id or personal ? was it a statutory declaration or not ?


I had attached his business card along with the stat declaration. Official email, telephone number


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> I had attached his business card along with the stat declaration. Official email, telephone number



oh that sounds a little complicated because if they call my manager then it is fine but in case they send him an email, he wont give them any details as he is too worried to reveal any info on an official paper or email. should I just put his personal email ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AusPot said:


> oh that sounds a little complicated because if they call my manager then it is fine but in case they send him an email, he wont give them any details as he is too worried to reveal any info on an official paper or email. should I just put his personal email ?


Are you submitting the Stat declaration on official letter head or plain paper? DIBP verification officials are known to reach HR as well.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Are you submitting the Stat declaration on official letter head or plain paper? DIBP verification officials are known to reach HR as well.


I'm submitting both. for my india experience, i have submitted a letter from HR and stat declaration. for my UK experience, I have submitted one letter from HR and one from my manager, both on letter headed paper. 

I'm not worried about them calling my HR. i have not submitted any fake letters. I am more worried about the stat declaration. if they call my manager, then it is fine. but if they email him then he wont do much. he is too scared to give info on any official doc or email. 

I used these doc. to get the acs letter. I'm just wondering if i can crea a new stat without his official email and use that going forward. not sure, just trying to make sure i do the right thing.

btw, most of my india exp is irrelevant. just two months are relevant and that too because i declared it on MY EOI. I can claim necessary points just by my UK experience.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AusPot said:


> I'm submitting both. for my india experience, i have submitted a letter from HR and stat declaration. for my UK experience, I have submitted one letter from HR and one from my manager, both on letter headed paper.
> 
> I'm not worried about them calling my HR. i have not submitted any fake letters. I am more worried about the stat declaration. if they call my manager, then it is fine. but if they email him then he wont do much. he is too scared to give info on any official doc or email.
> 
> I used these doc. to get the acs letter. I'm just wondering if i can crea a new stat without his official email and use that going forward. not sure, just trying to make sure i do the right thing.


If your HR would verify over the email then it works just fine. I am not sure how good it would be to provide the personal email of the manager. IMO you should refrain from doing so. 
And mostly important it is not necessary that they would send an email to the manager have seen a few cases wherein the manager received the call followed by HR receiving the call to verify thats it. 
Further it would depend on the verification officials


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> If your HR would verify over the email then it works just fine. I am not sure how good it would be to provide the personal email of the manager. IMO you should refrain from doing so.
> And mostly important it is not necessary that they would send an email to the manager have seen a few cases wherein the manager received the call followed by HR receiving the call to verify thats it.
> Further it would depend on the verification officials


I knowi should avoid using personal email ids.but one good thing is i'm still working for the same company since april 2010, but i'm on a long-term secondment to the UK for almost 4 years now. i will try to speak to some of my managers and maybe i can convince them.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> parthvi said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone please throw an insight on this?
> ...


Thanks for your opinion ?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

AusPot said:


> I'm submitting both. for my india experience, i have submitted a letter from HR and stat declaration. for my UK experience, I have submitted one letter from HR and one from my manager, both on letter headed paper.
> 
> I'm not worried about them calling my HR. i have not submitted any fake letters. I am more worried about the stat declaration. if they call my manager, then it is fine. but if they email him then he wont do much. he is too scared to give info on any official doc or email.
> 
> ...



There are also cases when HR is contacted and they delegates it to your manager.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Continuing the conversation on reference letters, I have a tricky situation where the reference letter is in the company letterhead but there is no email/phone number of the HR person. How it works here is I send the roles and responsibilities to my manager who approves it and the system just populates the HR name and signature in the letter head with the roles and responsibilities that I had earlier written. In this case, how can I add the phone number/email ? Would attaching my manager's business card be sufficient??


----------



## Instru (Apr 15, 2016)

*Practicing Engineering in Australia*

Dear All,

I am a Filipino Engineer (Bachelor of Science in Electrical Engineering in my home country). I have received an invitation to lodge subclass 189 visa recently. Once the Visa is granted, I will immediately move to Australia. Can I practice engineering there once landed? or do I need some schooling in the university?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Instru said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a Filipino Engineer (Bachelor of Science in Electrical Engineering in my home country). I have received an invitation to lodge subclass 189 visa recently. Once the Visa is granted, I will immediately move to Australia. Can I practice engineering there once landed? or do I need some schooling in the university?


if you are an engineer and have experience indeed you can find a job and start working.


----------



## Instru (Apr 15, 2016)

Dear All,

I have Migration Skill Assement from Engineers Australia as professional engineer (automation and control engineer) upon submitting my competency and qualification. I understand that this letter is just for migration purposes (still I can't practice engineering once moved in Australia). Do I need to become member of EA or Chartered Professional Engineer first before I can practice Engineering and use the word Engineer in my title?


----------



## nishaa (Apr 15, 2016)

HI 
Can someone help me in getting information regarding NSW state nomination please? Its timeframe?
Age : 30
Education : 15
English : 10
Degree assessment: +ve for Engineering Technologist
And if I get invite NSW state nomination: 5
Altogether it will make 60 points for me…
I am just wondering about the current scenario? Do you hear people getting NSW state nomination for just 60 points and that too in Engineering Technologist occupation. And how long does it usually take for people?? 
From this, I just want to have a clear idea whether to wait for a while or just go for higher english bands. Please let me know from your knowledge regarding people with just 60 points.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> Continuing the conversation on reference letters, I have a tricky situation where the reference letter is in the company letterhead but there is no email/phone number of the HR person. How it works here is I send the roles and responsibilities to my manager who approves it and the system just populates the HR name and signature in the letter head with the roles and responsibilities that I had earlier written. In this case, how can I add the phone number/email ? Would attaching my manager's business card be sufficient??


I'm no expert in this department, but i think you are in a good position because as long as the letter is on company's letter headed paper, it cannot be termed as an invalid letter until and unless they send someone to your company and your HR says that this letter was not issued by the company.So, it is the responsibility of the officer working on your application to do the verification. i believe there are agencies which does such sort of background checks. 

I also believe there are a few set of guidelines which tells you what info. a reference letter must contain e.g. dates, signature, but i have not read anywhere that it should contain a phone no or email for further verification.

On that basis, I think you are safe.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

AusPot said:


> I'm no expert in this department, but i think you are in a good position because as long as the letter is on company's letter headed paper, it cannot be termed as an invalid letter until and unless they send someone to your company and your HR says that this letter was not issued by the company.So, it is the responsibility of the officer working on your application to do the verification. i believe there are agencies which does such sort of background checks.
> 
> I also believe there are a few set of guidelines which tells you what info. a reference letter must contain e.g. dates, signature, but i have not read anywhere that it should contain a phone no or email for further verification.
> 
> On that basis, I think you are safe.


Thanks auspot. But I think DIBP does have a very specific requirement to have the name, contact number and contact email of the person signing the employment reference..

This is what we have on the website - "the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter;" 

Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> Thanks auspot. But I think DIBP does have a very specific requirement to have the name, contact number and contact email of the person signing the employment reference..
> 
> This is what we have on the website - "the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter;"
> 
> Sent from mobile. Excuse for typos.



you have a problem then. maybe you can submit a stat declaration along with the letter from HR?? getting a Stat declaration in India is child's play. spend some money and become a criminal in no time 

I have a document(letter headed) which is signed by one of my managers who is going to leave the company in September because there is a merger that is going to happen. 

And if i send this letter to DIBP then i am worried that in case the verification happens after September, then his work email and phone no wont work. any suggestions guys ?

i have already used this letter to get recognized as a skilled worked by the ACS.


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have submitted my EOI on 8th April 2016 for Programmer Analyst with 65 Points for Skilled -
Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Category. 

I need your advice on should i go ahead and file another EOI for 190 NSW with 65+5 (70) Points or should I wait for sometime for 189. I am worried about limiting opportunities to 1 State. I am a computer science Engineer working in a Big 4 with 6 years of total experience.

Please Suggest.

Thanks in Advance



PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : Waiting


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

puri.abhi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 8th April 2016 for Programmer Analyst with 65 Points for Skilled -
> Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Category.
> ...




65 points as a Analyst Programmer means there is a great chance that you will get an invite when the occupation ceiling in reset. there is a risk that they might remove 'Analyst Programmer' from the new list for the year 2016-17. most likely it will be there.

can you get an 189 invite before the occupation ceiling is reset ? ermm chances are very slim. perhaps you can wait for one more round and see if they call many 65 pointers or not. 

with 65 points, +7 in ielts, 6+ experience, NSW will call you immediately i believe. 

hope this helps.


----------



## RadhikaSri (Apr 12, 2016)

*189-60 points*

Hi, 

I am a new member to this group and I am sure I might find some valuable advice here. I have submitted my EOI on 6th April 2016 with 60 points. What could be the waiting time for getting an invite? What are the ways to increase my score to 65?

Also, ACS has deducted 2 yrs from my overall exp of is 5.5 yrs and quoted as 3.5. So for EOI, should I be providing the years that are assessed by ACS? or I can go ahead and provide my total exp?

Please suggest.
Thanks




IELTS: L-8.5,R-9,W-7,S7-Overall 8||ACS skill-261313||EOI submitted on 6-Apr-2016


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

AusPot said:


> 65 points as a Analyst Programmer means there is a great chance that you will get an invite when the occupation ceiling in reset. there is a risk that they might remove 'Analyst Programmer' from the new list for the year 2016-17. most likely it will be there.
> 
> can you get an 189 invite before the occupation ceiling is reset ? ermm chances are very slim. perhaps you can wait for one more round and see if they call many 65 pointers or not.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

So according to you i should wait for another 1 or max 2 rounds of invitation and then should apply for 190.

And what about State sponsorship from VIC. I have checked and skill is there. Is there good chance to get invitation from VIC in my case with 65+5 points ?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Radhika

You can provide experience from the date mentioned in ACS. As previous experience will not be considered.

Best way to get 65 points is to increase your IELTS score.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

RadhikaSri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member to this group and I am sure I might find some valuable advice here. I have submitted my EOI on 6th April 2016 with 60 points. What could be the waiting time for getting an invite? What are the ways to increase my score to 65?
> 
> ...



For 60 Pointers there is a backlog of around 134 days for few skillsets. So you can expect invitation in the 2016-17 year slot which will start from 1st July. Also it depends on your skillset. Try to get 20 points in PTE/IELETS to increase overall points or you can wait. And regarding years of experience, you have to go with years that are assessed by ACS which in your case is 3.5 and you will get 5 points for that.

Hope this information helps. All the Best.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

puri.abhi said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So according to you i should wait for another 1 or max 2 rounds of invitation and then should apply for 190.
> 
> And what about State sponsorship from VIC. I have checked and skill is there. Is there good chance to get invitation from VIC in my case with 65+5 points ?


It is hard to predict anything as far as invites are concerned with certainty, but usually they follow a pattern. So, NSW is currently inviting software engineer and other related occupations with 60+5 points. This means you have a very good reason to believe that you will be invited immediately as you are claiming 65+5 points with a decent ielts score and work ex.

you can wait for a few rounds, but i dont think many 65 pointers will be invited in the coming rounds as they are only sending 86 invites per round, which ends up being consumed by 70+ pointers. so it is up to you. 

you can check the situation on myiimitracker.com and there is an excel sheet as well , which will give you some idea of the last few rounds. 

if you are in a hurry, go for nsw sponsorship. if you can take a bit of risk then wait. 

most of the jobs are in sydney, especially in IT. do you have any friends or relatives in NSW? it all depends on where you want to settle down. these are the questions i would ask myself. If you have no interest in NSW, then i would suggest you to wait for some time.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

RadhikaSri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member to this group and I am sure I might find some valuable advice here. I have submitted my EOI on 6th April 2016 with 60 points. What could be the waiting time for getting an invite? What are the ways to increase my score to 65?
> 
> ...


Try to improve your score to 70. Not to discourage you, but 60 pointers from your field are still waiting from December. it could be a wait of 6 months with 60 points. Don't provide your total experience, you could be in trouble. Besides, there are cases where CO were lenient and reduced points to 5. If you are married, get your spouses qualification for points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi all. One humble request to all. All members who r eligible here pls must add your details on myimmigrariontracker.com that way others can get the further information about invitation date and more.
Thanks. 
How many 2613.. guys here with 60 and 65 pointers here. Coz i made a applicants list in ny data that i can tell weather on what round u can be invited. 
Pls send me details of 2613.. occupation
Doi and points break down.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Anyone here, who has submitted EOI on 15th/16th/17th April 2016 in Subclass 189 with 261112 (Systems Analyst) or (Business Analyst) occupation? Want to keep a check for the invites. I have applied on 17th April with 70 Points. 

Hoping to get the invite before the ceiling is met.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aliee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone here, who has submitted EOI on 15th/16th/17th April 2016 in Subclass 189 with 261112 (Systems Analyst) or (Business Analyst) occupation? Want to keep a check for the invites. I have applied on 17th April with 70 Points.
> 
> Hoping to get the invite before the ceiling is met.



You can follow this Thread for updates on ITA for 261111/261112


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Why did CO contact you?*



sandeshrego said:


> Try to improve your score to 70. Not to discourage you, but 60 pointers from your field are still waiting from December. it could be a wait of 6 months with 60 points. Don't provide your total experience, you could be in trouble. Besides, there are cases where CO were lenient and reduced points to 5. If you are married, get your spouses qualification for points. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Sandeshrego,
Im just curious as to why your CO contacted you. Seems like you have already submitted all the documents. Assuming you have submitted Form 80 
Cheers


----------



## Ray_of_hope (Jan 17, 2012)

Rahul77 said:


> I see in your timeline that you have gone to vetasses after rpl. Is that mandatory for non it qualifications. I have degree in Engineering from reputed indian university and filed EOI without VETASSESS. Please advise.


If your qualification is not assessed by ACS; they will clarify if asked whether it falls under the relevant ICT umbrella or not. In my case that's what happened and I went for Vetasses after RPL. Hope this helps.

Regards
ROH


----------



## lance_k (Oct 14, 2015)

All:

FYI - Submitted EOI today with 70 points for 261313


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

Can anyone walk me through the 190-NSW process ? 

1 first we get an invite from NSW , which is valid for 14 days

2 pay a certain fee and send documents to NSW.

3 If 190 is approved by NSW, DIBP sends another invite. how long is this invite valid for?

4 once We accept the invite? how long do they give us to uplaod all the documents and pay the fee ?

I have received an invite from NSW recently,and i'm thinking of accepting it. however, i am taking ielts or PTE exam soon, so just want to know if i accept 190 invite, then how long will i have to wait before i can apply again ?


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

omij said:


> Within 10 days NSW will send invitations again. This month they have sent invitations 2 times
> 7th April
> 15th April
> 
> ...


Where did you get this info from? It's not on their website.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

pirata said:


> Where did you get this info from? It's not on their website.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


It's not official, just a guess from the timeline from previous rounds


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

Got it. Hopefully you are right.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It would also be a lot easier if people posted on topic - this thread is for people who have lodged an EOI and are waiting for an invitation for a 189 or 489 (Family Sponsored) visa. It must be difficult for them to scroll through dozens and dozens of posts on other topics.

For questions regarding state sponsorship, there are other threads where you will likely find more relevant information or people who are applying under that path.

If you've received an invitation and have questions about how to now apply for your visa, there are other threads where you will likely find more relevant information or people who already have gone through that process.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AusPot said:


> Can anyone walk me through the 190-NSW process ? 1 first we get an invite from NSW , which is valid for 14 days 2 pay a certain fee and send documents to NSW. 3 If 190 is approved by NSW, DIBP sends another invite. how long is this invite valid for? 4 once We accept the invite? how long do they give us to uplaod all the documents and pay the fee ? I have received an invite from NSW recently,and i'm thinking of accepting it. however, i am taking ielts or PTE exam soon, so just want to know if i accept 190 invite, then how long will i have to wait before i can apply again ?


After NSW approval you have an ITA valid for 60 days.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum. Below are my points description
Age-30
Qualification-15
Australian qualification-5(completed MS in IT in 2009 from Melbourne)
English test(PTE)-10points
Experience: 1 year 10months- 0 points
Total 60 points
ACS Positive.
EOI Lodged 23/03/2016
Occupation :261313 software engineer

My spouse qualification Bsc computers degree.
Her ielts overall 6bands. Will I get extra 5points with spouse qualification? If not any other way to get extra points other than taking PTE? I have given PTE 3 times I'm ending up getting proficient English.

Please advice.
Thank you.


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to this forum. Below are my points description
> Age-30
> Qualification-15
> ...


You will get additional 5 points in case of positive assessment of your spouse from ACS for Qualification and Experience of min. 3 years ( 5 Years in India).

You can try for scoring more in PTE in your case otherwise there is a long backlog (approx 124 days) for 60 pointers in 2613 skillset. So there are more chances to get invitation in 2016-17 year which will start from 1st July. For 2015-16 year, only 430 invitations are left and lots of 65 and 70 points are there in backlog.

Hope this helps. All the best


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*NSW Approval time line*

Any idea how much NSW will take to approve the invitation acceptance. I accepted NSW nomination and paid the NSW fees last week. No updates from them still. Anyone on the same boat?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

reshma.r said:


> Any idea how much NSW will take to approve the invitation acceptance. I accepted NSW nomination and paid the NSW fees last week. No updates from them still. Anyone on the same boat?


Usually around 6 weeks.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for your prompt reply. In immitracker I saw they are giving approvals in 5-18 days time frame for few people. For someone who applied on 7th April, got approval on 13th itself. 



andreyx108b said:


> Usually around 6 weeks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Its rather an exception  

Usually 2-6 weeks


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

reshma.r said:


> Any idea how much NSW will take to approve the invitation acceptance. I accepted NSW nomination and paid the NSW fees last week. No updates from them still. Anyone on the same boat?


Hi Reshma,

We both have very similar timelines. I am also anxiously waiting for the NSW approval.


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

Wish that exception happen to me as well  Thanks 


andreyx108b said:


> Its rather an exception
> 
> Usually 2-6 weeks


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

All the best. Let it get approved soon. Me too, waiting anxiously.


gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Reshma,
> 
> We both have very similar timelines. I am also anxiously waiting for the NSW approval.


----------



## gerard_nguyen (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

I just lodged my EOI today. Kindly refer to my signature and please advise if I have a chance for this year's invitation?

Many thanks.


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Nsw 190*

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum. so, my query might be redundant 
I submitted my EOI today for 190 NSW 60 points for 261111. Is there any chance to receive invite in next few months?


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

reshma.r said:


> All the best. Let it get approved soon. Me too, waiting anxiously.


Can you still apply for 189 even though you have accepted 190 ? at what point will you not be eligible for 189 ? 
I have got an invite from nsw recently, but i'm still interested in 189. can anyone tell us a few things about 190-nsw process and time required to get the visa usually? 

earlier ACS used to take ages to recognise someone's skills, but they seem to be pretty quick now. Have things changed in terms of time required for NSW's approval or not?


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

AusPot said:


> Can you still apply for 189 even though you have accepted 190 ? at what point will you not be eligible for 189 ?
> I have got an invite from nsw recently, but i'm still interested in 189. can anyone tell us a few things about 190-nsw process and time required to get the visa usually?
> 
> earlier ACS used to take ages to recognise someone's skills, but they seem to be pretty quick now. Have things changed in terms of time required for NSW's approval or not?


I think once NSW approves your nomination(that is when you will get the invite to apply for 190 VISA), your EOI will freeze. I have accepted the NSW invitation and waiting for approval. However, my EOI status is still submitted (I have same EOI for both 189 n 190).
Experts please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> I think once NSW approves your nomination(that is when you will get the invite to apply for 190 VISA), your EOI will freeze. I have accepted the NSW invitation and waiting for approval. However, my EOI status is still submitted (I have same EOI for both 189 n 190).
> Experts please correct me if I am wrong.


as far as i know, you will also get an invite from DIBP. will it get locked then ? or when we accept invite sent by DIBP ? or when 190 is arroved by NSW? 

three options , there cant be more options i believe ahahha


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

AusPot said:


> as far as i know, you will also get an invite from DIBP. will it get locked then ? or when we accept invite sent by DIBP ? or when 190 is arroved by NSW?
> 
> three options , there cant be more options i believe ahahha


Hi mate, 
As far as I know, the moment you get an invite from DIBP (be it a 189 or 190), the status of your EOI changes to 'invited' and hence it gets locked eventually.. From then you will have 60 days time period post which the invite gets expired.. What happens after that nobody knows as I don't think anybody would have dared to let the DIBP invite to expire!!


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi mate,
> As far as I know, the moment you get an invite from DIBP (be it a 189 or 190), the status of your EOI changes to 'invited' and hence it gets locked eventually.. From then you will have 60 days time period post which the invite gets expired.. What happens after that nobody knows as I don't think anybody would have dared to let the DIBP invite to expire!!


wondering how long will DIBP take to send an invite after NSW's approval ?

we can let is expire if we know our occupation is on the next year's list. 

i will get 5 more points for experience next year so that is too late. but i'm taking ielts/pte again and that might increase my points by 10.


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

AusPot said:


> wondering how long will DIBP take to send an invite after NSW's approval ?
> 
> we can let is expire if we know our occupation is on the next year's list.
> 
> i will get 5 more points for experience next year so that is too late. but i'm taking ielts/pte again and that might increase my points by 10.


Normally, the DIBP invites immediately after the NSW approval. This is because, your EOI which is with DIBP is linked to you SRN no which is present in the NSW invite. I have seen a couple of cases where folks have received DIBP's invite a minute before the NSW approval email.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Normally, the DIBP invites immediately after the NSW approval. This is because, your EOI which is with DIBP is linked to you SRN no which is present in the NSW invite. I have seen a couple of cases where folks have received DIBP's invite a minute before the NSW approval email.


Thanks, that makes sense. 
are you submitting paperwork for irrelevant work ex to NSW?
just the mandatory doc or did you submit payslips and tax doc to NSW ?


----------



## needadv (Apr 21, 2016)

*Au Migration*

Hi 
I needed advice as my brother who is overseas and has positive skill assessment done in 222112 "FINANCE BROKER"category with 8.2 years of experience. I have checked CSOL and i think this category is in CSOL .
Could you please advise if its worth submitting EOI for NSW in stream 2. He got 6.5 in IELTS with 6 each 

I look forward to hear from you soon.

Thanks
TN


----------



## needadv (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Friends

Can you please advise if i can apply for 222112 Finance Broker category for NSW as its in the CSOL and i have positive assessment with 8 years of experience. IELTS score is 6.5.

I look forward to hear from you all.

Thanks


----------



## NitroG (Mar 28, 2016)

Guys has any of you received NSW invites today ???


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

NitroG said:


> Guys has any of you received NSW invites today ???


Not me but I'm expecting it today as well. Have you? Thanks


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

AusPot said:


> Thanks, that makes sense.
> are you submitting paperwork for irrelevant work ex to NSW?
> just the mandatory doc or did you submit payslips and tax doc to NSW ?


I submitted documents for the whole experience and recent 6 months payslips. No tax docs though.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Everyone. 

Need advice from the people who have been in a similar situation. 

I have submitted EOI with 70 points for Subclass 189 under occupation Systems Analysts. The ceiling will be met after 170 more invites and next round is on 27th April 2016. 

Do you think if I don't get an invite for 189 on 27th, I should update my EOI and check the option of Subclass 190 for NSW? 

Or I should do it now? I am more interested in 189 than 190 of NSW and if I update EOI with 190 I might get it and its going to block my EOI for any invitation of 189. 

Need sincere suggestions. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys, in case you are unaware. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines.html


Please understand you are spamming this thread with irrelevant topic discussion. There are many out there waiting for the next invite round.


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi All, Finally got my EA assessment positive today (took 27 days). I have submitted EOI today, but only 141 slots remaining for my ANZSCO coder as per Ceilings on DIBP site (border.gov.au) . Any idea if the ceiling showing in DIBP site is including ITAs issued on 13th April? Hoping to get invite in next round on 27th April.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

bgsm2016 said:


> Hi All, Finally got my EA assessment positive today (took 27 days). I have submitted EOI today, but only 141 slots remaining for my ANZSCO coder as per Ceilings on DIBP site (border.gov.au) . Any idea if the ceiling showing in DIBP site is including ITAs issued on 13th April? Hoping to get invite in next round on 27th April.


Yes, it includes 13th April. With 65 points, you should get an invite in the coming round.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Mithung said:


> Guys, in case you are unaware.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines.html
> ...


Auspot, gowtham0110 and any others relevant, please note the above, and the post here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...awaiting-april-2016-round-88.html#post9981098

_It would also be a lot easier if people posted on topic - this thread is for people who have lodged an EOI and are waiting for an invitation for a 189 or 489 (Family Sponsored) visa. It must be difficult for them to scroll through dozens and dozens of posts on other topics.

For questions regarding state sponsorship, there are other threads where you will likely find more relevant information or people who are applying under that path.

If you've received an invitation and have questions about how to now apply for your visa, there are other threads where you will likely find more relevant information or people who already have gone through that process. _

I would be grateful if you would use the correct relevant threads for your discussion and not post any further off-topic posts in this thread.

Thank you. 
kaju/moderator


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually around 6 weeks.





Maggie-May24 said:


> By the way, dates for the April rounds haven't been published yet, so anyone's guess regarding the possible dates is really a guess. If I were in a pool, I'd put my money on April 13 and 27, but April 6 and 20 are probably just as likely.


Hi Andreyx/Maggy,

I know that out of Visa 189 and Visa 457 whichever gets issued later overrides the earlier Visa granted.

- So can i apply for 457 and 189 both in parallel? Is parallel processing of two visa applications allowed ?

- A Visa granted will become invalid only when the other Visa has been granted and not during the processing of the Visa application and waiting for grant? Is it correct ?

- So getting an invite for 189 from DIBP while my Visa 457 application is in progress doesn't mean that my application processing for Visa 189 has started right ?

Can you guys answer these questions?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Yes, it includes 13th April. With 65 points, you should get an invite in the coming round.


Thank you Mithung. I think you are also in same quota. So, Wish you good luck also. Regards,


----------



## needadv (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi all
Can some one advise if it's okay to apply in NSW stream 2 for 222112


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

needadv said:


> Hi all
> Can some one advise if it's okay to apply in NSW stream 2 for 222112


This thread is for people who have lodged an EOI and are waiting for an invitation for a 189 or 489 (Family Sponsored) visa. Your question is not relevant here. Kindly post it on a suitable thread.
Thanks


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

*Stats*

Does anyone know the number of invites given to 2613s in April 13th round?

From the official site, around 430 remain to be given this year. As per their claim, if they invite using pro-rata basis, over the next 5 invites until June, we should expect about ~85 invites per round.

As per immitracker, there are around 32-34 in 65 backlog (since March 8th). All of 70s in 2613 have been given invites already. Does this mean, all 65s as of today, will get invites on April 27th?

Does anyone also know the true number of 65s in 2613 who are still waiting for invites? Any other sites which is tracking these numbers apart from immitracker?


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

Follow this link. You'll get all the needed details:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

mysurk said:


> Does anyone know the number of invites given to 2613s in April 13th round?
> 
> From the official site, around 430 remain to be given this year. As per their claim, if they invite using pro-rata basis, over the next 5 invites until June, we should expect about ~85 invites per round.
> 
> ...




Follow this link. You'll get all the needed details:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

mysurk said:


> Does anyone know the number of invites given to 2613s in April 13th round?
> 
> From the official site, around 430 remain to be given this year. As per their claim, if they invite using pro-rata basis, over the next 5 invites until June, we should expect about ~85 invites per round.
> 
> ...


Hi.

When have you submitted your EOI ?

I am too waiting for invitation for 2613 with 65 Points.

Thanks.


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

puri.abhi said:


> Hi.
> 
> When have you submitted your EOI ?
> 
> ...


Applied on 15th April with 65 points for 2613 - Software Engineer.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

mysurk said:


> Applied on 15th April with 65 points for 2613 - Software Engineer.


Please note that the list you are referring to has the details of people who follow this forum. There might be people across the world applying self or through agents and not active here. Nevertheless chances are good for 65ers in the coming rounds.


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

parthvi said:


> It should be on 4th and 18th of April



Submitted EOI- 5th april 2016 
Appiled for nsw 
waiting for 190 visa 
Anyone received EOI 
let me know


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> I submitted documents for the whole experience and recent 6 months payslips. No tax docs though.


Hi Goutham,

I have applied to 190 visa ( NSW 60+5 points) in 261311 category but still haven't received invitation yet. EOI date is 20/02/2016.
Any idea....please help.

Regards,
Baba


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Can someone please enlighten me with this.
Is my EOI for 189 submitted or not? It says it can be completed but I already submitted it!


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

According to me for 189, it is submitted. My page was also showing similar status and got invited from NSW. 



Bouchedag84 said:


> Can someone please enlighten me with this.
> Is my EOI for 189 submitted or not? It says it can be completed but I already submitted it!


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

babasaheb.ladhane said:


> Hi Goutham,
> 
> I have applied to 190 visa ( NSW 60+5 points) in 261311 category but still haven't received invitation yet. EOI date is 20/02/2016.
> Any idea....please help.
> ...


Hi Baba,

Please provide you points breakdown. As far as I know NSW is inviting people with below credentials.

ANZCODE: 2613XX (and also some other occupation which I am not sure)
Points: 60 & above excluding SS 5 points
ENGLISH: Proficient
Relevant work experience: 0-3yrs

Do you fit in the above category?


----------



## gowtham0110 (Jun 20, 2014)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Baba,
> 
> Please provide you points breakdown. As far as I know NSW is inviting people with below credentials.
> 
> ...


Also, please refrain from posting on this thread for NSW SS related queries. Posting irrelevant queries on this post will waste other memeber's time who are looking for 189 DIBP invite related information. There is a separate post in which you can ask questions related to NSW SS. Below is the link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## nishaa (Apr 15, 2016)

HI 
Can someone help me in getting information regarding NSW state nomination please? Its timeframe?
Age : 30
Education : 15
English : 10
Degree assessment: +ve for Engineering Technologist
And if I get invite NSW state nomination: 5
Altogether it will make 60 points for me…
I am just wondering about the current scenario? Do you hear people getting NSW state nomination for just 60 points and that too in Engineering Technologist occupation. And how long does it usually take for people?? 
From this, I just want to have a clear idea whether to wait for a while or just go for higher english bands. Please let me know from your knowledge regarding people with just 60 points.


Also can you please tell me from which site I can check how many seats are still remaining for Engineering Technologist?


----------



## satishksk (Jun 3, 2014)

Software Engineerr(261313)
Skilled - Subclass - 189
PTE L80, R82, W77, S790 (Overall-80)
ACS Submitted: 01/12/15 
ACS + Acknowledgement: 07/12/15 
EOI: 22/04/16 (65 Points)
Invitation :


----------



## Vinay123 (Apr 23, 2016)

I have filed my EOI for the occupation 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) on 16th April with 65 points in 189 category. When can I expect a response?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vinay123 said:


> I have filed my EOI for the occupation 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) on 16th April with 65 points in 189 category. When can I expect a response?


I would say this coming Wednesday.


----------



## Vinay123 (Apr 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say this coming Wednesday.


Thanks a ton for your prompt reply. Could you or anyone else know what are my chances for getting positive response for my EOI?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vinay123 said:


> Thanks a ton for your prompt reply. Could you or anyone else know what are my chances for getting positive response for my EOI?


With 65 points you will get an ITA to lodge a visa.


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Also, please refrain from posting on this thread for NSW SS related queries. Posting irrelevant queries on this post will waste other memeber's time who are looking for 189 DIBP invite related information. There is a separate post in which you can ask questions related to NSW SS. Below is the link.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


Thanks Gowtham.

My points details is in my signature.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

nishaa said:


> HI
> Can someone help me in getting information regarding NSW state nomination please? Its timeframe?
> Age : 30
> Education : 15
> ...


I think gowtham said it very well....


gowtham0110 said:


> Also, please refrain from posting on this thread for NSW SS related queries. Posting irrelevant queries on this post will waste other memeber's time who are looking for 189 DIBP invite related information. There is a separate post in which you can ask questions related to NSW SS. Below is the link.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

*For everyone that got invited recently or expects to be invited soon..*
Do you have your documents in order already? Like character check, criminal background check, health check etc.
If you do, which ones did you do already?
I am just worried about being invited and only having 60 days to gather these documents in order to complete my application. But on the other hand, I don't want to get the documents and then they expire by the time I actually get invited.

Thoughts?


----------



## cyberbeast07 (Dec 20, 2015)

Guys,
I don't want to open new thread asking this question, hence I'm asking here. As you may know, US raised it's H1B filing fees from this year. 

What are the chances that Australia will raise it's Visa filing fees - especially for 189 ?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

cyberbeast07 said:


> Guys,
> I don't want to open new thread asking this question, hence I'm asking here. As you may know, US raised it's H1B filing fees from this year.
> 
> What are the chances that Australia will raise it's Visa filing fees - especially for 189 ?


at the moment we cant say anything as its not officially announced. What are you points and you got your invite yet?


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

Dear(s), Should we expect invitation on this Wednesday(27-April-16):juggle:


ANZSCO Code 261313.
I updated my EOI on 22-Mar-2016.

EOI Date submitted: 14/02/2016.
Updated on 22-Mar-2016 (Date of effect). 

Details:

189 -> 65 Points
190 -> 70 Points (Invited on 07-Apr16, Waiting for Approval)


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

johard said:


> Dear(s), Should we expect invitation on this Wednesday(27-April-16):juggle:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261313.
> ...


Yeah you can be invited on either on 189 or 190. And I wish its 189 over 190 so you will give a vital 190 invite away to some one whos in need of it. Good luck mate


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

johard said:


> Dear(s), Should we expect invitation on this Wednesday(27-April-16):juggle:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261313.
> ...



If you have got an invite already on 190, will you still be getting an invite on 189?

Have you submitted two different EOI's or in the same EOI, you selected both visa types?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

johard said:


> Dear(s), Should we expect invitation on this Wednesday(27-April-16):juggle: ANZSCO Code 261313. I updated my EOI on 22-Mar-2016. EOI Date submitted: 14/02/2016. Updated on 22-Mar-2016 (Date of effect). Details: 189 -> 65 Points 190 -> 70 Points (Invited on 07-Apr16, Waiting for Approval)


I think yea, this upcoming round.


----------



## aushyd (Mar 11, 2016)

Any 261* code( software engineer or analyst prog) with 60 points got invitation in 189 category after January?, I was checking myimmitracker.com and I could see only 65 pointers and no 60 points getting invitation.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

johard said:


> Dear(s), Should we expect invitation on this Wednesday(27-April-16):juggle:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261313.
> ...


For 189 looking at the last 2 rounds (they only clear 2days backlog), chances are slim mate . Even I am waiting for 189 date is 19th March . So everyone who have submitted till 12th March can be assured rest it is difficult . But lets hope for the best


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

vish555 said:


> For 189 looking at the last 2 rounds (they only clear 2days backlog), chances are slim mate . Even I am waiting for 189 date is 19th March . So everyone who have submitted till 12th March can be assured rest it is difficult . But lets hope for the best


Is this regardless of the points? I have submitted on 17th April with 70 points.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

aliee said:


> Is this regardless of the points? I have submitted on 17th April with 70 points.


No , i was talking about 65 pointers . 70 pointers have a good chance to clear the immediate round


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi. Any idea if victoria state nominates 60 points with ielts
L 6.5, R 7.5, S 7, W 7?

Please advise if my points have hope to be
Invited in any of the state for 2613?

Seems nsw only invite 65+ with 7 each in ielts

Thanks. 

Pls direct me to forum with same case


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Princecarl said:


> Hi. Any idea if victoria state nominates 60 points with ielts
> L 6.5, R 7.5, S 7, W 7?
> 
> Please advise if my points have hope to be
> ...


Perhaps ask your question on a thread related to the topic of Victoria state sponsorship.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/1016826-victoria-state-sponsership.html


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Perhaps ask your question on a thread related to the topic of Victoria state sponsorship.... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/1016826-victoria-state-sponsership.html


What?
Isn't a 189 good for ANY state / all of Australia?
a 189 isn't linked to any sponsorship, as far as i knew...Did I miss something?


----------



## vic_msn (Feb 10, 2016)

This is my status
Applying for 2613 Software Engineer
ACS +ve 04-Apr-2016
PTE-A 14-Apr-2016
EOI Submitted: 189 (65 pts), 190 (70 pts, NSW)

Please let me know when can I expect to get an invite.


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

Are we all waking up tonight??





johard said:


> Dear(s), Should we expect invitation on this Wednesday(27-April-16):juggle:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261313.
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> What?
> Isn't a 189 good for ANY state / all of Australia?
> a 189 isn't linked to any sponsorship, as far as i knew...Did I miss something?


That poster asked about the points/IELTS required to get sponsored by Victoria so I pointed him to a thread about Victoria sponsorship.


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

Guys, I have received NSW approval few mintues back.

261313
189-> 65
190 ->70
190 -> Invitation 07-April-16, Applied -14-April-16, Approval Received -26-April-16

EOI Status changed to "Invited"


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

johard said:


> Guys, I have received NSW approval few mintues back.
> 
> 261313
> 189-> 65
> ...


Congratulations & best wishes with your visa application


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations & best wishes with your visa application


Congrats! Do they send out invitation for 190 at the same.time? Or you received it earlier because you'rw overseas? Hope they send it out here soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

johard said:


> Guys, I have received NSW approval few mintues back. 261313 189-> 65 190 ->70 190 -> Invitation 07-April-16, Applied -14-April-16, Approval Received -26-April-16 EOI Status changed to "Invited"


Congrats!!!


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

johard said:


> Guys, I have received NSW approval few mintues back.
> 
> 261313
> 189-> 65
> ...


Congrates.. 
Can you please confirm below.
Have you submitted employment offer letters and salary slips along with nomination form.I am asking because, I did not submit these and sent an email to them later. Not sure whether this will delay my application.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

I have a question
My eoi for victoria is seperate from nsw

Now in case if i get invite from nsw will my other eoi will be blocked or it will still stay active?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> I have a question My eoi for victoria is seperate from nsw Now in case if i get invite from nsw will my other eoi will be blocked or it will still stay active?


Stay active.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question My eoi for victoria is seperate from nsw Now in case if i get invite from nsw will my other eoi will be blocked or it will still stay active?
> ...


Thank you


----------



## johard (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks.

I was having all my experience certificates and statutory declarations. 
I didn't submitted any offer letter and salary slips. Despite my latest experience certificate was printed in sep-15 and ACS approved till September 2015 however updated experience as till date.

Hope it gives you the answer. 



Abhishu said:


> Congrates..
> Can you please confirm below.
> Have you submitted employment offer letters and salary slips along with nomination form.I am asking because, I did not submit these and sent an email to them later. Not sure whether this will delay my application.


----------



## lance_k (Oct 14, 2015)

Folks, Anybody know what Australian local time (or Indian Time) we can expect the invitations for visa subclass 189 on April 27th round? Is it 12:00 AM Canberra time? - then just 8 hours to go?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lance_k said:


> Folks, Anybody know what Australian local time (or Indian Time) we can expect the invitations for visa subclass 189 on April 27th round? Is it 12:00 AM Canberra time? - then just 8 hours to go?


Midnight AST


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

guys anybody received invitations for nsw 190 visa ?let me know it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vidhyapasupathy said:


> guys anybody received invitations for nsw 190 visa ?let me know it


A few did - two weeks ago.


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

I am waiting for eoi . Submitted on april 5th 2016 with 60 points .190 visa for nsw 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

lance_k said:


> Folks, Anybody know what Australian local time (or Indian Time) we can expect the invitations for visa subclass 189 on April 27th round? Is it 12:00 AM Canberra time? - then just 8 hours to go?


26 April 7:30 PM Indian Time


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Let there be rain of invites Lord! Good luck to all expectant folks my humble self inclusive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

Ya guys anybody got for april month 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

submitted eoi as external auditor with eoi 60 points on june 2015- ie 55+5 ( visa 190).
what are updates? are external auditors being invited by the state nsw ? and at how many points?
i got seven each in ielts, ( W 7.5, R 7.5, L 7, S 7) but i am thinking of targeting for 79 each in pte A? but i know its a difficult task


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

gave two mock of pte A online and got following results. i am targeting for 79 each and max score in english test so i get 20 points. 

mock A: L: 71, W: 72 R: 59. S : 49
oral fluency 44
pronunciation 30

Mock b after ten days: L:70, W: 73, S:50, R: 60
Oral fluency 48
Pronunciation 40
i got this score last april 2015 in ielts academic: L 7, S 7, W 7.5, R 7.5

i have applied for statesponsorship with a total of 60 points ( 55 plus 5) . But i want to make it to 70 points by getting 79 each in PTE A. i have practised three offline tests too, besides mock.
i got a bad score in mock, i am planning to give PTE A on 9 MAy 2016? please help me with the tips and tricks to achieve above 79 score in each component?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi any one who have applied EOI on 14 April 2016???Please update.

Thanks.


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

I appiled on april 5th still i didnt receive eoi invited 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

vidhyapasupathy said:


> I appiled on april 5th still i didnt receive eoi invited
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 Eye using Tapatalk


You will surely get today.


----------



## nishaa (Apr 15, 2016)

jdesai said:


> You will surely get today.


Could you please tell how one can know like when does the NSW sends invites ? I mean how did you know about today? Any link where I can check it? Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

nishaa said:


> Could you please tell how one can know like when does the NSW sends invites ? I mean how did you know about today? Any link where I can check it? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I am talking about 189.This forum is for 189.Isnt it???
189 invitations are tonight.


----------



## nishaa (Apr 15, 2016)

jdesai said:


> I am talking about 189.This forum is for 189.Isnt it???


Oh I am sorry. Mistaken. Thanks anyway for replying  And good luck


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

forum for april awaiting submitted eoi


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

jdesai said:


> Hi any one who have applied EOI on 14 April 2016???Please update.
> 
> Thanks.


did you get invite today?


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

No 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## pam00312 (Sep 7, 2014)

an hour to go?


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hoping to see as many as 60 pointers today...


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

Let's keep it updated.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Hoping to get invite 50/50 chance for me


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Let's hope for the best for 261313 guys with 65 points in this round


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Guys, please do not sleep today until you get updated your(261313) status here after an invitation round.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Half an hour to go. All of expat members pls update your status whoever got invite today. And also uplode in myimmigrationtracker.com too
All the best to all 60 pointers.
Cheers


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Any update so far 261313 guys ?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Any Invite...its midnight now.......


----------



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

Is the Invitation sent at 12AM? Or do we need to wait?


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

jdesai said:


> Any Invite...its midnight now.......


Any update so far 261313 guys ?


----------



## mikruti (Mar 29, 2016)

*No* invite for me so far 

Job code : 2613**
Points :65
EOI : 29 March 2016


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

14 April EOI been Invited for 60 points under Electronics Engineer.My cousin got the invite.


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

*No invites yet*

No invite yet:

2613**
EOI->20Feb2016
Points->60


----------



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

jdesai said:


> 14 April EOI been Invited for 60 points under Electronics Engineer.My cousin got the invite.


Did your cousin receive the invite today?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes....I manage his file and he received few minutes back.


----------



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

Received Invitation..

Under Analyst Programmer .. total points = 75


----------



## mikruti (Mar 29, 2016)

himadrichakraborty said:


> Received Invitation..
> 
> Under Analyst Programmer .. total points = 75


Congratulations!!


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Got Invited! 2341 EOI April 1st. 60 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys...Please update anyone received invitation 261313 60 or 65 points....


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

himadrichakraborty said:


> Received Invitation..
> 
> Under Analyst Programmer .. total points = 75


Congrats!! Is your job code under 2613xx?


----------



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

mikruti said:


> Congratulations!!


THanks, But I did not receive any emails.

I checked directly in Skillselect and saw that the Invite button is enabled and the Invitation Letter is there in the correspondence section.

Do I need to wait for the email?

Update: Just received the email as well ..


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

so 190 for me yay..


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

No invite for me (261313 - 65 points). EOI date 30th March


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## vijayv82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Received invitation just now for 233512 . Guys make sure to check your skillselect site (not email).
All the best to everyone ...


----------------------------------------------------
233512 -Mechanical Engineer

IELTS: 18 Feb 2016 (L/R/S/W - 8/7/7/7, Band 7.5)
EA submitted: 05 April 2016 (fast track)
EA Outcome: 14 Apr 2016
EOI (189) : 14 Apr 2016 - 65 Points 
Invitation: 27-Apr-2016
PCC India: 23 March 2016 
PCC US: 17 Feb 2016 (delivered to FBI)
Visa Lodge :
CO assigned: 
CO Contact:
Grant: 
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

himadrichakraborty said:


> Received Invitation..
> 
> Under Analyst Programmer .. total points = 75


Whats the date of your EOI?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsr904 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi guys I received my invite today. 

EOI 30 Apr 16
Code 233512
Points 60


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

parthvi said:


> No invite for me (261313 - 65 points). EOI date 30th March




I just got the invite 65 points for 26313 EOI submitted 12 mar 2016


----------



## rsr904 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry EOI 30 Mar 16


----------



## himadrichakraborty (Jan 30, 2016)

mvkumar said:


> Congrats!! Is your job code under 2613xx?


Yes..


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Steiger said:


> so 190 for me yay..


Welcome aboard..


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

pranaykatta said:


> I just got the invite 65 points for 26313 EOI submitted 12 mar 2016


Congrats Pranay!!


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Received invitation for 233512 - Mechanical Engineer with 70 points


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Looks like 60 pointers should look for invite post July only :ranger:


----------



## pam00312 (Sep 7, 2014)

Just got my invite for 189

EOI date Apr 3, 2016
Points 60
ANZSCO 224111


----------



## donciga (Jul 7, 2015)

Just got an invite today, 60point, 263111, EOI 3rd April


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Got the invite as well.. 70 pts ICT BA...


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> Got the invite as well.. 70 pts ICT BA...


Congrats!!


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Now I think I will have to go with 190 (already got invited by DIBP) because I have been waiting since a long for 189 with another EOI


----------



## pranaykatta (Mar 28, 2016)

I got the invitation 26313 65 points EoI submitted 12th March 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onin21 (Apr 6, 2016)

Finally got invited. Sig updated. Thanks and goodluck to everyone!


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

parthvi said:


> Now I think I will have to go with 190 (already got invited by DIBP) because I have been waiting since a long for 189 with another EOI


Welcome on board.


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

onin21 said:


> Finally got invited. Sig updated. Thanks and goodluck to everyone!


Congratulations !!


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

Got the invite!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Got Invited! 2341 EOI April 1st. 60 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats brother!

Good luck!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> parthvi said:
> 
> 
> > Now I think I will have to go with 190 (already got invited by DIBP) because I have been waiting since a long for 189 with another EOI
> ...


U might get invite upto tomorrow morning in last batch. Dont get nervous. Good luck.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

hssuhas said:


> Got the invite!!


Points break down and eoi and occupation pls?


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.&lt;==*



andreyx108b said:


> Congrats brother!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!




Thanks so much bro @ Andrey , your effort here is really immense and highly commendable . Really appreciate you so much . God bless you .


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Can we expect invitation till tomorrow morning??


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*2613xx all hope is not lost*

Finally we inch forward toward an invitation so far it seems they have at least moved two days upto 12th March 22:22pm. Im just hoping someone from 13th or 14th also got an invite with 65 points.
There is no one on 13th and 14th on myimmitracker, so I doubt we will receive any information on that until they release the report hopefully in a few days.

Competition in 2613 Group is quite fierce. Even though the number of invites will reduce in MAY it seems like it wont affect the steady progress on 2613 group.

Good Luck


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

Got invite
65 Points Electrical Engineer
EOI 18th April


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Everyone who got an ITA - Congratulations and best of luck with visa LODGE.!*


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who received their ITA.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

hssuhas said:


> Got the invite!!


Hi pls tell. Whats your occupation and points breakdown and eoi.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

I got the invitation 261313 65 points EoI submitted 11th March 2016


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

It seems the cut off is 65 again for 261313 and 60s like me have to wait longer.


----------



## Princecarl (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi. What was the cutoff for 2613?


----------



## Ramana2016 (Feb 16, 2016)

onin21 said:


> Finally got invited. Sig updated. Thanks and goodluck to everyone!


Hi, your Eoi date of effect in immigration tracker is updated as 12th April. Is that correct?Guess it should be 12 March...


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

261313 - EOI lodged on 23rd March - NO invite - yet!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aspirant_189 said:


> 261313 - EOI lodged on 23rd March - NO invite - yet!


65 points?


----------



## vihansri (Apr 5, 2016)

*Invited*

Got the invite today for 261111, with 70 points and DOE 4th April 2016.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vihansri said:


> Got the invite today for 261111, with 70 points and DOE 4th April 2016.


Congrats!!!


----------



## dhi3029 (Apr 6, 2016)

Can any throw some light on this
Can we expect the invitation today or its over for this round
EOI - 17/03/2016
Points 65
2613**


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dhi3029 said:


> Can any throw some light on this Can we expect the invitation today or its over for this round EOI - 17/03/2016 Points 65 2613**


Cutoff went to about 12/03... seems so at least..


----------



## dhi3029 (Apr 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Cutoff went to about 12/03... seems so at least..


Thanks for reply


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dhi3029 said:


> Thanks for reply


Hopefully next round!


----------



## jimmyaus (Dec 1, 2015)

Seniors please guide: After lodging EOI for NSW; does State Nomination Invite come only on the day of Invitation Round or can come on any business day.


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Cutoff went to about 12/03... seems so at least..


How did you figure this?

From the link below, the cut-off date for accountants, in the last round 13/04, was 02/April. Did I misunderstand?

SkillSelect 13 April 2016 Round Results


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jimmyaus said:


> Seniors please guide: After lodging EOI for NSW; does State Nomination Invite come only on the day of Invitation Round or can come on any business day.


Any day.


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi All, I also got the invite today. Thank you for your guidance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bgsm2016 said:


> Hi All, I also got the invite today. Thank you for your guidance.


Good luck!!!


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

what is the invitaiton round for 55+5 pointers?????????please tel me i applied on 19 visa on 4th feb on industrial engineer


----------



## hssuhas (Mar 8, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Points break down and eoi and occupation pls?


Please see my signature, I have mentioned all details there..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> what is the invitaiton round for 55+5 pointers?????????please tel me i applied on 19 visa on 4th feb on industrial engineer


No rounds for 55+5 you need to apply for SS.


----------



## pirata (Sep 3, 2015)

@ andreyx108b

Please, see my question to you a couple of posts back.
Thanks


----------



## lance_k (Oct 14, 2015)

Folks: got the invite. 261313 (Software Engineer), 70 points, submitted EOI on 20th April 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pirata said:


> How did you figure this? From the link below, the cut-off date for accountants, in the last round 13/04, was 02/April. Did I misunderstand? SkillSelect 13 April 2016 Round Results


The above post was for Software Engineers 261313 - i analyzed the information found on the tracking table.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Can we expect invitation till tomorrow morning??


Nope the Invitation round last 15-20 minutes at max


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone got the invite 70 pointers 261112 ???


----------



## rameshrg (Nov 24, 2015)

2613 - 65 points -EOI 189 on 24th March - No Invite


----------



## psskhal (Mar 18, 2016)

No invitation for me too.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

Guys, I just got invitation to apply for VIC after 29 days


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

omij said:


> Guys, I just got invitation to apply for VIC after 29 days


Congratulations !! So what is your plan now? Are you going with 190 or still waiting for 189 invite? I am now planning to go with 190(invited) now because I have been waiting for 189 since 30th March (EOI). I do not think so we will get an invite during next 2 rounds.


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

parthvi said:


> Congratulations !! So what is your plan now? Are you going with 190 or still waiting for 189 invite? I am now planning to go with 190(invited) now because I have been waiting for 189 since 30th March (EOI). I do not think so we will get an invite during next 2 rounds.


I can't decide at the moment. I have already got invitation from NSW. With my score, I have to wait till July for 189. We don't know if they change rules in July. 
I would prefer VIC over NSW


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

If you dont mind can you please share when u applied ur code points acknowledgement date etc... My preference is victoria n m waiting


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

omij said:


> I can't decide at the moment. I have already got invitation from NSW. With my score, I have to wait till July for 189. We don't know if they change rules in July.
> I would prefer VIC over NSW


Why do not you prefer 190 over 189 as you already have invited for NSW?


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

rameshrg said:


> 2613 - 65 points -EOI 189 on 24th March - No Invite


Really??
I think they are waiting for last round of May to give the invitations.
I mean how many people do you think they would have invited under 261313 category if they picked only 70 pointers, as in the last round 65 pointers till 10 March were invited. Quite strange!


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

*60 pointers again down...*

Okayyyyyyy...so this time also no 60 pointers for software engineer.....just wondering with so much pending from december...will i get any invitation at all in August atleast as i had applied for the same on Feb 17,2016 with 60 points also will there be any change to the immigration rules like cutoff points increased or something like that ?


----------



## Ramana2016 (Feb 16, 2016)

jimmyaus said:


> Seniors please guide: After lodging EOI for NSW; does State Nomination Invite come only on the day of Invitation Round or can come on any business day.


It can come on any business day..State sponsorship invitations are not linked to 189 invitation rounds.


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*This might help clarify*



Rehan77 said:


> Really??
> I think they are waiting for last round of May to give the invitations.
> I mean how many people do you think they would have invited under 261313 category if they picked only 70 pointers, as in the last round 65 pointers till 10 March were invited. Quite strange!


Hi Rehaan,

Perhaps I can add to this discussion. The cap is not set to a specific job code ie 261311, 261312, 261313 but to the entire group 2613XX. You are probably aware of the fact that only a few slots left in the 2613XX group. In each draw they will be giving out around 85-86 invites for this group till the end of June. This is to maximize the 70+ pointers.

Cheers


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

chopsumbongw said:


> Rehan77 said:
> 
> 
> > Really??
> ...


That i was telling last time. Thay r trying to increase back log each time and then they collect the higher pointers and once the applicant slow down in eoi they suddenly cleared whole back log. Thus they every time recycle the process and many more became victim it. But as everybuddy r happy with the process then what can i say.
Last year the more than 700 no of 55 pointers were invited by nsw 190 so it was good chance for 60 pointers in 189. And this year most 60 pointers had to accept 190 forcefully because of fear. 
So once the applicant will be sliw down again the round will get kicked.
Cheers.


----------



## AbheeN (Sep 23, 2015)

Got the invitation 261313, 65 points...


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

AbheeN said:


> Got the invitation 261313, 65 points...


Please share your DOE


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

chopsumbongw said:


> Hi Rehaan,
> 
> Perhaps I can add to this discussion. The cap is not set to a specific job code ie 261311, 261312, 261313 but to the entire group 2613XX. You are probably aware of the fact that only a few slots left in the 2613XX group. In each draw they will be giving out around 85-86 invites for this group till the end of June. This is to maximize the 70+ pointers.
> 
> Cheers


Oh yes 2613XX


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

AbheeN said:


> Got the invitation 261313, 65 points...


EOI date place???


----------



## Rehan77 (Oct 7, 2015)

djdoller said:


> That i was telling last time. Thay r trying to increase back log each time and then they collect the higher pointers and once the applicant slow down in eoi they suddenly cleared whole back log. Thus they every time recycle the process and many more became victim it. But as everybuddy r happy with the process then what can i say.
> Last year the more than 700 no of 55 pointers were invited by nsw 190 so it was good chance for 60 pointers in 189. And this year most 60 pointers had to accept 190 forcefully because of fear.
> So once the applicant will be sliw down again the round will get kicked.
> Cheers.


lets see ... it all depends on the number of 55 pointers... How many IT guys could there be? Any idea?


----------



## AbheeN (Sep 23, 2015)

Rehan77 said:


> Please share your DOE


10th March was my submission date, my agent informed me today about the invite...


----------



## rameshrg (Nov 24, 2015)

AbheeN said:


> Got the invitation 261313, 65 points...


Hello,

Could you please let us know when you submitted your EOI ??


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

Got my invitation today..
Occupation code : 2336**
EOI date : 6th April'16
Points : 60


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ramarajan_me said:


> Got my invitation today.. Occupation code : 2336** EOI date : 6th April'16 Points : 60


Congrats!!


----------



## harmitraj (Apr 17, 2016)

Greetings .... I just got the invitation today to apply for 189 visa! Hope that those waiting will get theirs soon. Cheers!

Occupation: Registered Nurse
EOI date : 19 April'16
Points : 65


----------



## Vinay123 (Apr 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> With 65 points you will get an ITA to lodge a visa.


WOW...You made the right prediction. I got my ITA in 189 category


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> any news for engineering tech
> 
> has anyone got invited ?
> 
> Sent from my sm-n9005 using tapatalk


hello asadbutt

i m in same situation like u,
i m also engg technologist (233914) with 55+5 nsw.
Eoi date-13/10/2015.

Waiting for ita.

Also,ceiling for 189 has been 100% filled.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

I have 70 points, yet I did not get the invite for 261112 and I applied on 17th april. Should I apply for 190 NSW now or wait for the next round? Don't know if there will be next round as the ceiling is almost reached! 

Need advice. 


Thanks.


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

*added new experience in EOI which is not present on ACS*

Hi,

I have added 3 month exp which is not mention on ACS result, now I have received invite.

Could you please help if CO will create object for this.

I have all docs for justification for 3 month exp. 

Regards,
Aampal


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks mate..!!


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi guys.

I'd like an advice from you guys more experienced. I am with 65 points in 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 14/04/2016 as DOE. As rounds are inviting only 86 people per time, I expect to be invited only in July. I could apply for NSW and sum 5 points, but I really prefer living in Brisbane. I really don't care about when the 189 invitation will come, but my main concern is if they remove my profession (Developer Programmer) from SOL or change something that will make me waste all that time spent. Do you guys think that this is possible (remove Developer Programmer from SOL)? Should I apply for NSW and ensure being invited?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> hello asadbutt
> 
> i m in same situation like u,
> i m also engg technologist (233914) with 55+5 nsw.
> ...


NSW is not issuing for 190 at 55 points ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aliee said:


> I have 70 points, yet I did not get the invite for 261112 and I applied on 17th april. Should I apply for 190 NSW now or wait for the next round? Don't know if there will be next round as the ceiling is almost reached!
> 
> Need advice.
> 
> ...


As you know the invites are going for 70 pointers only which means if not in this round you will secure your invite in the upcoming round. 
There still should be seats for 70 pointers probably it would last until the new quota is released


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aampal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have added 3 month exp which is not mention on ACS result, now I have received invite.
> 
> ...


That might be some problem as ACS has not assessed those three months as relevant to nominated occupation code hence you should not be claiming that. 

You might have all supporting documents but that would not count. Seek advise from other seniors too. 

Personally in my opinion you should let the invite lapse correct your eoi and wait for the invite


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'd like an advice from you guys more experienced. I am with 65 points in 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 14/04/2016 as DOE. As rounds are inviting only 86 people per time, I expect to be invited only in July. I could apply for NSW and sum 5 points, but I really prefer living in Brisbane. I really don't care about when the 189 invitation will come, but my main concern is if they remove my profession (Developer Programmer) from SOL or change something that will make me waste all that time spent. Do you guys think that this is possible (remove Developer Programmer from SOL)? Should I apply for NSW and ensure being invited?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Skilled Occupations List for 2016-17 has been decided between 1 October 2015 to 13 November 2015. You can access submissions from link1. From the same page you can access the submissions form (link2) sent from ACS to The Department of Education and Training in which ACS requests "Maintain status quo" for the 2613 occupations. Also in the attachment (link3) ACS states this:


The following occupations are currently on the SOL and are deemed to be in demand over the medium to long-term and proposed to continue on the 2016-17 SOL:
1. 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
2. 261111 - ICT Business Analysts 
3. 261112 - Systems Analysts
4. 261311 - Analyst Programmer
5. 261312 -Developer Programmer 
6. 261313 - Software Engineer​

link1: submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/pages/index

link2: submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/documents/Australian%20Computer%20Society%20%28ACS%29.pdf

link3: submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/documents/Attachments/Australian%20Computer%20Society%20%28ACS%29.pdf


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

I got ACS result on 29th march, i am checking Review Application ACS, can i go for review ACS, and continue with this invite ? 

or i can lapse invite and start agian after getting ACS review result ?

Thank you.

Regards,
Aampal


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'd like an advice from you guys more experienced. I am with 65 points in 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 14/04/2016 as DOE. As rounds are inviting only 86 people per time, I expect to be invited only in July. I could apply for NSW and sum 5 points, but I really prefer living in Brisbane. I really don't care about when the 189 invitation will come, but my main concern is if they remove my profession (Developer Programmer) from SOL or change something that will make me waste all that time spent. Do you guys think that this is possible (remove Developer Programmer from SOL)? Should I apply for NSW and ensure being invited?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Highly unlikely that your occupation code will be removed from next years ceiling. You can wait for 189 or if you feel unsecure by any means go ahead with 190 NSW but keep in mind the 2 years committement to the state. 

You can google flagged occupations to know more


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> That might be some problem as ACS has not assessed those three months as relevant to nominated occupation code hence you should not be claiming that.
> 
> You might have all supporting documents but that would not count. Seek advise from other seniors too.
> 
> Personally in my opinion you should let the invite lapse correct your eoi and wait for the invite


I got ACS result on 29th march, i am checking Review Application ACS, can i go for review ACS, and continue with this invite ? 

or i can lapse invite and start agian after getting ACS review result ?

Thank you.

Regards,
Aampal


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aampal said:


> I got ACS result on 29th march, i am checking Review Application ACS, can i go for review ACS, and continue with this invite ?
> 
> or i can lapse invite and start agian after getting ACS review result ?
> 
> ...


Well if you feel that those three months should have been included and ACS might have missed it you can email them and ask for reveiw.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aampal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have added 3 month exp which is not mention on ACS result, now I have received invite.
> 
> ...


Whats your points break down , eoi and occupation.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'd like an advice from you guys more experienced. I am with 65 points in 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 14/04/2016 as DOE. As rounds are inviting only 86 people per time, I expect to be invited only in July. I could apply for NSW and sum 5 points, but I really prefer living in Brisbane. I really don't care about when the 189 invitation will come, but my main concern is if they remove my profession (Developer Programmer) from SOL or change something that will make me waste all that time spent. Do you guys think that this is possible (remove Developer Programmer from SOL)? Should I apply for NSW and ensure being invited?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your job code is already in for next year. Dont worry. Its still in demand. Cheers


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Whats your points break down , eoi and occupation.


code : 263111
point : 60 (8 year of exp + below 30 + B. Tech)

ACS result which come on 29th march,2016 :::: " count after march 2008 (so i have total 8 year of exp)"

In above 8 year, my agent missed 3 month work exp documents while submitting ACS, so in ACS result 3 month work exp is not listed  now i am not trusting agent i will do myself everything

so in EOI i submitted 3 month exp which is not listed on ACS result

so i am not sure how to proceed ? can i do review application ACS for adding this 3 month work exp while my invite still on active state ?

Thank You.

Regards,
Aampal


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aampal said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your points break down , eoi and occupation.
> ...


Oke.
Let me tell first when did your work start first? And r u still working? How many employers and total yrs of exp.
And tell me what is cited in acs about your exp.
I can definately help u.


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Oke.
> Let me tell first when did your work start first? And r u still working? How many employers and total yrs of exp.
> And tell me what is cited in acs about your exp.
> I can definately help u.


i started working on December 2005, ACS is did from bangalore

ACS Result : they count after march 2008

Dates: 12/05 - 02/07 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer: Company 1 
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/07 - 08/07 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Field Engineer
Employer: Company 2
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/07 - 04/10 (2yrs 8mths) <<< According to ACS, 2008 my exp count will start
Position: Member Technical Staff
Employer: Company 3
Country: INDIA

<<<<<<< forget to add Company 4 details here which is 3 month exp

Dates: 07/10 - 06/12 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: Technical Lead
Employer: Company 5
Country: INDIA


Dates: 06/12 - 01/16 (3yrs 7mths) >>>>> Still working 
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Company 6
Country: INDIA


Company 4 details :
Dates: 05/10 - 07/10 (which is come to 3 month)


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aampal said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Oke.
> ...


After march means u already got 8 yrs on march 2016. Then u dont have to worry. Coz for eg. if u have 7 yrs and 11 months exp according to acs . And then u still working and it turned 8 yrs already then u dont need to reassess it. U have to submit all docs later on when your co aloted. And must submit all docs. Dont matter for acs. Coz acs mention the details which we had shown. Suppose after acs certy if u have left the job for 3 months and again start it and u reach total 8 yrs then how can u prove it? There is option to mention the experience in your visa form. So u should not worry about it. Coz if u have claimed 8 yrs for your exp then your co definately ask for all evidance and later he may verify with your employer. So u dont need to worry. Just go ahead.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aampal said:


> i started working on December 2005, ACS is did from bangalore
> 
> ACS Result : they count after march 2008
> 
> ...


i started working on December 2005, ACS is did from bangalore

ACS Result : they count after march 2008

Dates: 12/05 - 02/07 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer: Company 1 
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/07 - 08/07 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Field Engineer
Employer: Company 2
Country: INDIA not relevant to nominated occupation code

Dates: 08/07 - 04/10 (2yrs 8mths) <<< According to ACS, 2008 my exp count will start
Position: Member Technical Staff
Employer: Company 3
Country: INDIA *count from April 2008 till April 2010 that should be 9 months for the year 2008 + 12 Months for the year 2009 + 4 months for 2010 total is 25 months Right how come 30 Months?*

<<<<<<< forget to add Company 4 details here which is 3 month exp *Not assessed so you cannot claim points for this*

Dates: 07/10 - 06/12 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: Technical Lead
Employer: Company 5
Country: INDIA *This is fine*

Dates: 06/12 - 01/16 (3yrs 7mths) >>>>> Still working 
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Company 6
Country: INDIA
*This is Fine*

Company 4 details :
Dates: 05/10 - 07/10 (which is come to 3 month)[/QUOTE]

*Aampal you calculation is wrong it would not reach 8 years. claims made on eoi will be assumed to be falsified. 

Was this calculation done by your agent? *


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

djdoller said:


> After march means u already got 8 yrs on march 2016. Then u dont have to worry. Coz for eg. if u have 7 yrs and 11 months exp according to acs . And then u still working and it turned 8 yrs already then u dont need to reassess it. U have to submit all docs later on when your co aloted. And must submit all docs. Dont matter for acs. Coz acs mention the details which we had shown. Suppose after acs certy if u have left the job for 3 months and again start it and u reach total 8 yrs then how can u prove it? There is option to mention the experience in your visa form. So u should not worry about it. Coz if u have claimed 8 yrs for your exp then your co definately ask for all evidance and later he may verify with your employer. So u dont need to worry. Just go ahead.


This is wrong info please recheck the assessment details that is presented. The applicant did not get one of his job assessed the. How come he can claim the points for that? What if ACS would mark that job episode as non relevant to nominated occupation code. Would you still claim points? If that is so then what is the point of having acs assess anything right?


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > After march means u already got 8 yrs on march 2016. Then u dont have to worry. Coz for eg. if u have 7 yrs and 11 months exp according to acs . And then u still working and it turned 8 yrs already then u dont need to reassess it. U have to submit all docs later on when your co aloted. And must submit all docs. Dont matter for acs. Coz acs mention the details which we had shown. Suppose after acs certy if u have left the job for 3 months and again start it and u reach total 8 yrs then how can u prove it? There is option to mention the experience in your visa form. So u should not worry about it. Coz if u have claimed 8 yrs for your exp then your co definately ask for all evidance and later he may verify with your employer. So u dont need to worry. Just go ahead.
> ...


Oke.
Its seems that he got 7 yrs and 6 months total. Not 8 yrs yet. Does not matter about 3 months. So still he need 6 months more to reach 8 yrs. M i right?


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear Expert,
I received my invitation for 189 with 60 points. my detail is below
Mechanical engineer
Age: 30 points
Degree : 15 points
Work Expereince : 15 points
Expereince with company A : 20 month
Expereince with Company B : 12 Month
Expereince with company C : total 3 month however I claimed only one month(Short contract in saudi arabia)
Expereince with company A again : 5 years 3 months (current employer)

one of my friend told me that it will be difficult for me to prove my one month experience during short contract as i have only contract letter and short visa as proof. salary was given in cash. Now I am confused whether I should apply or wait for next chance


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sambat said:


> Dear Expert,
> I received my invitation for 189 with 60 points. my detail is below
> Mechanical engineer
> Age: 30 points
> ...


If u dont have paysleep or balance statement cited about your salary then u can not claim the points. If u did so then u r in trouble. And if u already got invite then dont go for nomination. If u r victim of over claimed points then your application will be refused.


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

djdoller said:


> After march means u already got 8 yrs on march 2016. Then u dont have to worry. Coz for eg. if u have 7 yrs and 11 months exp according to acs . And then u still working and it turned 8 yrs already then u dont need to reassess it. U have to submit all docs later on when your co aloted. And must submit all docs. Dont matter for acs. Coz acs mention the details which we had shown. Suppose after acs certy if u have left the job for 3 months and again start it and u reach total 8 yrs then how can u prove it? There is option to mention the experience in your visa form. So u should not worry about it. Coz if u have claimed 8 yrs for your exp then your co definately ask for all evidance and later he may verify with your employer. So u dont need to worry. Just go ahead.


Sure, thank you for details explanation, it is clear question, but still CO will not have any object if this 3 month which i mention in EOI but not in ACS ?.

sorry for asking again and again, let see if i remove 3 month from the calculation of 8 year right now, then still i need to wait for 2 month to complete my 8 year  please correct me if i misunderstand


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

aampal said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > After march means u already got 8 yrs on march 2016. Then u dont have to worry. Coz for eg. if u have 7 yrs and 11 months exp according to acs . And then u still working and it turned 8 yrs already then u dont need to reassess it. U have to submit all docs later on when your co aloted. And must submit all docs. Dont matter for acs. Coz acs mention the details which we had shown. Suppose after acs certy if u have left the job for 3 months and again start it and u reach total 8 yrs then how can u prove it? There is option to mention the experience in your visa form. So u should not worry about it. Coz if u have claimed 8 yrs for your exp then your co definately ask for all evidance and later he may verify with your employer. So u dont need to worry. Just go ahead.
> ...


In this case u need to not go further but correct your error first. Coz they have concern about acs assessment too. Just reassess it and then attach it in your application. That will take only few days i think.


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> i started working on December 2005, ACS is did from bangalore
> 
> ACS Result : they count after march 2008
> 
> ...


*Aampal you calculation is wrong it would not reach 8 years. claims made on eoi will be assumed to be falsified. 

Was this calculation done by your agent? *[/QUOTE]



2 year 1 month from 04/08 to 04/10
07/10 - 06/12 (1yrs 11mths)
06/12 - 04/16 (3yrs 10mths) till today

total is : 7 year and 10 month ( i have not included 3 month exp above calculation ) now if i need to add in ACS how to proceed ?

it is done by agent that why i am asking , can i review application for 3 month of work experience ?


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

daniloalvim said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'd like an advice from you guys more experienced. I am with 65 points in 261312 (Developer Programmer) with 14/04/2016 as DOE. As rounds are inviting only 86 people per time, I expect to be invited only in July. I could apply for NSW and sum 5 points, but I really prefer living in Brisbane. I really don't care about when the 189 invitation will come, but my main concern is if they remove my profession (Developer Programmer) from SOL or change something that will make me waste all that time spent. Do you guys think that this is possible (remove Developer Programmer from SOL)? Should I apply for NSW and ensure being invited?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


All existing 2613 codes are still there for next year. They have added couple of code in 2613. You don't have to worry about 261312.
My EOI for 189 is 29/03 with 65 points. I will also wait for July invitation round.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

omij said:


> All existing 2613 codes are still there for next year. They have added couple of code in 2613. You don't have to worry about 261312.
> 
> My EOI for 189 is 29/03 with 65 points. I will also wait for July invitation round.



Hello Omij , 

Is this official or are you talking about ACS recommendation to DIBP ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

*Invitation wait time 2613*

Hi Guys,

A quick query please. 

My friend has submitted EOI a couple of days ago under 261313 with 60 points. Whats the current trend of getting Visa invite? how many days it might take?

Regards
Hitesh


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

aampal said:


> *Aampal you calculation is wrong it would not reach 8 years. claims made on eoi will be assumed to be falsified.
> 
> Was this calculation done by your agent? *




2 year 1 month from 04/08 to 04/10
07/10 - 06/12 (1yrs 11mths)
06/12 - 04/16 (3yrs 10mths) till today

total is : 7 year and 10 month ( i have not included 3 month exp above calculation ) now if i need to add in ACS how to proceed ?

it is done by agent that why i am asking , can i review application for 3 month of work experience ?[/QUOTE]

You can go ahead and provide these three months documents to ACS and ask for review again. It would totally depend on how long they would take, if they will consider those 3 months relevant or not. Maybe they will do it fast try your luck
But if they dont then IMO you should not lodge visa based on wrong claims.


----------



## priyasub (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi All , 

Does anybody has idea if the ceiling for 189 has been filled already?.Will there be any invitation round in May?

EOI Submitted : 17/03/2016
Points : 65 points
ID : 2613**


----------



## priyasub (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi All , 

Does anybody has idea if the ceiling for 189 has been filled already?.Will there be any invitation round in May?

EOI Submitted : 17/03/2016
Points : 65 points
ID : 2613**


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

priyasub said:


> Hi All , Does anybody has idea if the ceiling for 189 has been filled already?.Will there be any invitation round in May? EOI Submitted : 17/03/2016 Points : 65 points ID : 2613**


We guess that for 2613** the ceiling is really close to being filled up.


----------



## aampal (Apr 4, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> 2 year 1 month from 04/08 to 04/10
> 07/10 - 06/12 (1yrs 11mths)
> 06/12 - 04/16 (3yrs 10mths) till today
> 
> ...


You can go ahead and provide these three months documents to ACS and ask for review again. It would totally depend on how long they would take, if they will consider those 3 months relevant or not. Maybe they will do it fast try your luck
But if they dont then IMO you should not lodge visa based on wrong claims.[/QUOTE]


Thank you so much for information, One last question, I have still valid time for ACS review, can i go ahead and add this 3 month of work experience. and I have already got invite so can i continue with invite while doing ACS review process ? 

i not sure while doing review ACS reference number will same for ACS result and ACS review result ?

Regards,
Aampal


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> priyasub said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All , Does anybody has idea if the ceiling for 189 has been filled already?.Will there be any invitation round in May?
> ...


430 places was left on 13th round. This round we can guess 150 might filled. So 300 should be still there for 2613.. may be update will be soon. Lets see.


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear @aampal this thread is for people waiting for invitation and for ACS queries, there is a different thread. Kindly use that.

@senior folks: Please route the people to the appropriate thread rather than answering their queries here on non relevant thread.


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Can someone start a thread for May invitation please


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Sarv8 said:


> Can someone start a thread for May invitation please


Everyone waiting for their ITA can migrate to the new thread for May 2016. Click here to go to the thread


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear All,
Can some one list down check list of documents required for applying 189 visa.
Can i do medical test before applying for visa.
Has any body done medical test in UAE and update on cost of medical. Can this medical be done in Pakistan or any other country or It can only be done where i am resident.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sambat said:


> Dear All,
> Can some one list down check list of documents required for applying 189 visa.
> Can i do medical test before applying for visa.
> Has any body done medical test in UAE and update on cost of medical. Can this medical be done in Pakistan or any other country or It can only be done where i am resident.


The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded. 

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only) 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over Additional Applicant charge under 18 years AUD $ 3600/- AUD $1800/- AUD $900 /- 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable ) 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document) 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document) 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document) 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable. 

you can do medicals before visa lodge check this link

In UAE you have only one option to get the medicals done that is at Dubai London Clinic. They have two branches in Jumeirah, Al Sufoh and another at Festival City.

Total cost per applicant would be AED 990 and for children below 2 years would be 550 children above 2 years would cost AED 750


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sambat said:


> Dear All,
> Can some one list down check list of documents required for applying 189 visa.
> Can i do medical test before applying for visa.
> Has any body done medical test in UAE and update on cost of medical. Can this medical be done in Pakistan or any other country or It can only be done where i am resident.


Though I have already replied to your post with requirements I would advise you to post visa lodge related queries on related Thread. That ways you will get faster and accurate response.


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

thanks for detail reply



vikaschandra said:


> The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> ...


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks and nice @ vikaschandra, please help me clarify the part about spouses requirements : if the one is not claiming partner point is it still necessary to get employers references and evidences for partner? 
I didn't see that on the official DIBP website as such so a bit curious as I'm about lodging and I haven't gotten those since I'm not claiming points for her .
Please help me with further info based on your experience thanks .


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Close to an Invite*



priyasub said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Does anybody has idea if the ceiling for 189 has been filled already?.Will there be any invitation round in May?
> 
> ...



Hi Priya,
Like yourself my application is just a few days away from the current selection. As far as I have researched there isn't anyone on the forum or myimmitracker from 2613XX with an EOI of 13th or 14th.
There was someone who receive an invite and his application was 12th March 10:XX PM. 

As they are low on invites for 2613XX they will not select more than 86 invites per draw. We should probably be selected in the next two draws.

Cheers


----------



## daniloalvim (Mar 29, 2016)

taga said:


> Skilled Occupations List for 2016-17 has been decided between 1 October 2015 to 13 November 2015. You can access submissions from link1. From the same page you can access the submissions form (link2) sent from ACS to The Department of Education and Training in which ACS requests "Maintain status quo" for the 2613 occupations. Also in the attachment (link3) ACS states this:
> 
> 
> The following occupations are currently on the SOL and are deemed to be in demand over the medium to long-term and proposed to continue on the 2016-17 SOL:
> ...


@taga, thank you very much for your well-detailed explanation. Now I can relax and wait for the invitation in July.

Also, thank you @vikaschandra, @djdoller and @omij for your answers.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

@Alex

No it is not mandatory if one is not claiming points for the partner. Only basic information would suffice.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> @Alex
> 
> No it is not mandatory if one is not claiming points for the partner. Only basic information would suffice.




Thanks a lot .


----------



## rameshrg (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello Friends, did anyone get an invitation from NSW post-Apr 13th?

2613 - 65+5 points - 190 EOI submitted date: 14th Apr - NSW


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

rameshrg said:


> Hello Friends, did anyone get an invitation from NSW post-Apr 13th?
> 
> 2613 - 65+5 points - 190 EOI submitted date: 14th Apr - NSW


Each round it only seems that in just 2 days forward and 86 applicant filled. So last date is 12th march. Another 4 rounds will cover whole 300 + ceiling for 2613. /189 sc. So your chances might be for next year according to your doi.


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

rameshrg said:


> Hello Friends, did anyone get an invitation from NSW post-Apr 13th?
> 
> 2613 - 65+5 points - 190 EOI submitted date: 14th Apr - NSW


For 190 nsw will send invite in lot for pro rata. So this time its predicted by many people that 65 /60/ and 55 pointers will get invite together on any thursday or friday.


----------



## AusPot (Apr 7, 2016)

rameshrg said:


> Hello Friends, did anyone get an invitation from NSW post-Apr 13th?
> 
> 2613 - 65+5 points - 190 EOI submitted date: 14th Apr - NSW


I got an invite on the 15th, 60 +5 points - software developer. still waiting for NSW's approval though.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Things seem to be moving pretty slow during this time. The invites going out, the ceiling being close to getting full. Probably starting July when new quota is announced everything will pick up the pace


----------



## babasaheb.ladhane (Feb 8, 2016)

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Baba,
> 
> Please provide you points breakdown. As far as I know NSW is inviting people with below credentials.
> 
> ...


Yes Gowtham I think I am fitting in this category.
Please see my signature for points breakdown.


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.&lt;==*

Hi Friends, I am going to submit my EOI with 60 points today for 261313. 
Age - 30 points
PTE - 10 points
Education - 15 points

Work Experience- (5 points)though my education is in Computers ACS deducted first 2 years of my experience!? Any one of you also had the experience deducted this way??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

itzrichie said:


> Hi Friends, I am going to submit my EOI with 60 points today for 261313.
> Age - 30 points
> PTE - 10 points
> Education - 15 points
> ...


Right, ACS deducts 2 years for CSE. Nothing to worry about that.


----------



## Vizyzz (Apr 5, 2016)

HI Friends,

For Visa-189 ANZCO-2613

I have lodged the visa and paid the fees. Now I am attaching documents on which I have some questions. Need your urgent and valuable suggestions.


1) It is asking for Health Evidence of : We have already completed medical procedure and as per medical authority they will directly send medical results using HAP ID. So we don't have any documents to upload here. Is there any document which we are supposed to upload?


2) It also asking qualifications and work experience Australian Evidence of : We have not claimed any points against Australian qualification and work experience and we don't have any documents for the same.
What we supposed to do here. 


Friends please help.

Attaching image as well for better picture




EOI 65 points: 11 Mar 2016
Invite: 27 April 2016


----------



## muhamad (Apr 30, 2016)

*251312 vacant*

189 60pts, EOI 22 April. i was expecting an immediate invitation on 27th as 95%of my category lie vacant. Any idea what might be the reason for not being invited??


----------



## muhamad (Apr 30, 2016)

189 60pts. EOI submitted 22 April. I was expecting invitation on 27th as 95% of my category 251312 lie vacant. Any idea what might be the reason for not getting an invite ???


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Vizyzz said:


> 1) It is asking for Health Evidence of : We have already completed medical procedure and as per medical authority they will directly send medical results using HAP ID. So we don't have any documents to upload here. Is there any document which we are supposed to upload?
> 
> 
> 2) It also asking qualifications and work experience Australian Evidence of : We have not claimed any points against Australian qualification and work experience and we don't have any documents for the same.
> What we supposed to do here.


1. It is to upload form 815 in case CO asks for it. In some cases CO has asked for this form. It is a health undertaking.

2. Ignore. It is there by default for everyone.


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> We guess that for 2613** the ceiling is really close to being filled up.


Hi andreyx ,

I have a question, the Visa for 457 that i will be getting in like 20 days will be on 261312 Developer Programmer, done by my employer.

Whereas my application EOI for 189 is using 261313 Software Engineer, expecting invite end of this year or start of July.

Both have almost same roles and responsibilities. So later when i want to apply for 189 after i get my 457 at the end of this month, will there be an issue?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ShammiSyan said:


> Hi andreyx , I have a question, the Visa for 457 that i will be getting in like 20 days will be on 261312 Developer Programmer, done by my employer. Whereas my application EOI for 189 is using 261313 Software Engineer, expecting invite end of this year or start of July. Both have almost same roles and responsibilities. So later when i want to apply for 189 after i get my 457 at the end of this month, will there be an issue? Thanks Syan


Its a good question. I dont think it has any impact whatsoever. :


----------



## satabdi2503 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello All, I am new here and thank you all for all the valuable informations. I would also Like to congratulate all those who secured their invite and are lodging their applications. Good speed.

I belong from a rare kind of engineering background 233611 (mining engineer without petroleum). Haven't found anyone applying with this code. I submitted my EOI on 19th with 60 points and hoped that would receive a call in the next round as only 177 has been granted out of 1000. But as luck would have something else.

Any guess from any friends or senior people when can I expect a call?

Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SkillSelect updated with 27th of April round results..


----------



## toliamit (May 2, 2016)

Hi All

I had one query regarding the invites for Australia.

I have submitted my EOI on 22 Jan 2016 and initially had 60 points. On 23 April 2016 my points got automatically increased to 65 points due to my experience getting more than 8 years.

Now on my EOI page the date of effect shows as 23 April. 

Does this mean that I will have to wait more and won't be getting an invitation soon?

I have applied for 2613 software engineer and designer job profile and thought I will get immediate invitation but have not got anything yet.

My details are as follows

Job code 2613 software engineers
Eoi point 65
Eoi submission date 22 Jan 2016 with 60 points
Eoi updation 23 April 2016 with 65 points at the moment.

Thanks ans Regards

Mit Tolia


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,
That last round statistics have been updated on the skills select. Also, check out the next round dates.

Best of luck


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

*Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History*

Hi , to see the Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History see here: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview




toliamit said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had one query regarding the invites for Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## sukhant (Aug 16, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI during feb end and still waiting under 189 category for 60 points as Software Engineer.
Any suggestions how to proceed ?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

sukhant said:


> I have submitted my EOI during feb end and still waiting under 189 category for 60 points as Software Engineer.
> Any suggestions how to proceed ?


189 with 60 points looks next to impossible before this june.

Try going for Vic or NSW state sponsorships


----------



## sukhant (Aug 16, 2015)

thanks for the info..Which state is providing it more sooner and how much time we have to wait ?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

sukhant said:


> thanks for the info..Which state is providing it more sooner and how much time we have to wait ?


I think there are different threads for Victoria and NSW state sponsorship. You can get a better idea from there.

With Victoria its free, but rejection rate is higher and i would say strong CV and occupation requirement in that region is must to get that sponsorship.

With NSW, there is some fees involved but looks more certain.

I think you can check these threads for better info:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...toria-state-sponsorship-618.html#post10069866

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-1018.html


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

chzaib said:


> Hi , to see the Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History see here:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview


Is there hope of 60 pointers under software programmer category getting invited. At times I get so scared of my invited


----------



## arpanpatel78692 (Jan 22, 2016)

hi,


I have one doubt,
If occupation cap has been reached for current financial year 2015-2016 like 30 APR 2016 ok ,
Then they have two months back log of same occupation when next financial year 2016-2017 will open ,they will start give invite from 1 May 2016 EOI then later on July month EOI,

Isnt it ?

Thanks in Advance ,
Thanks,


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

arpanpatel78692 said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> I have one doubt,
> ...


A very valid question, if the cap is reached for a Financial year then why should they send more invites? No idea about the answer though. Someone senior please throw some light on this.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Is it possible that i can add my parents alongwith my Spouse and Child in the Visa Application ? 

If not then what will be the process for letting my parents join me and my spouse / child as a permanent resident if i get 189 or 190 ?

Help is required 
Any One Here who has complete info please share.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Is it possible that i can add my parents alongwith my Spouse and Child in the Visa Application ?
> 
> If not then what will be the process for letting my parents join me and my spouse / child as a permanent resident if i get 189 or 190 ?
> 
> ...


There are several criteria involved in it.They should be entirely dependent on you and they should have any pension or they should not be employed in the home country.Please go through the forum posts and you will find quite lot of info


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> There are several criteria involved in it.They should be entirely dependent on you and they should have any pension or they should not be employed in the home country.Please go through the forum posts and you will find quite lot of info


Dear can you find me the exact thread ? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear can you find me the exact thread ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The below link had everything in it

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl


----------



## Expatt90 (Mar 5, 2016)

*PTE A Technical Issue - Unable to take exam*

Hey guys. 

My wife was unable to take her PTE A exam today in Cliftons, Sydney. She was told that there was technical issue and an incident has been raised with PTE. She was also told that the exam need to be rescheduled.

I do not know what will happen as they are asking us to wait for 24 hours for a solution. This is affecting our PR visa process. I was hoping to get this done and update my EOI and wait for the May 11th invitation round. 

Has anyone faced a similar issue before? Please help me with some suggestions.

EOI submitted on: 14th April
Code: 2613
EOI points: 65
Visa code: 189


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Expatt90 said:


> Hey guys. My wife was unable to take her PTE A exam today in Cliftons, Sydney. She was told that there was technical issue and an incident has been raised with PTE. She was also told that the exam need to be rescheduled. I do not know what will happen as they are asking us to wait for 24 hours for a solution. This is affecting our PR visa process. I was hoping to get this done and update my EOI and wait for the May 11th invitation round. Has anyone faced a similar issue before? Please help me with some suggestions. EOI submitted on: 14th April Code: 2613 EOI points: 65 Visa code: 189


Is your wife primary applicant?


----------



## Expatt90 (Mar 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Is your wife primary applicant?


No I am the primary applicant. We are trying to secure points for Partner skills. Her ACS is in progress and PTE A examination was scheduled for today.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Friends, I got following email and I am confused that I didn't click on send button. 

As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report. 

Is it normal or do I need to contact PTE?
I'm just going to do EOI with 65 points.


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> Friends, I got following email and I am confused that I didn't click on send button.
> 
> As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> ...


Normal... We get the msg with recepient usually dibp


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sf80 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends, I got following email and I am confused that I didn't click on send button.
> ...


Many thanks.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

What is the expected timeline for 189 invitation with 65 points?


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the expected timeline for 189 invitation with 65 points?
> ...


261312 - Developer Programmer


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

ihmar2002 said:


> 261312 - Developer Programmer


I think before July, 2613 65 pointers EOI up to mid April will be invited, July round (after they have renew the annual quota) invites round will clear all 65 pointers


----------



## omij (Mar 24, 2016)

ihmar2002 said:


> 261312 - Developer Programmer


Before July EOI with 31st March can have chance to get invitation. EOI before 25th march have good chances of invitation.


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI for 189 for 261311 Analyst Programmer with 65 Points on 8th April and waiting for invitation. As this invitation process is getting delayed because of backlogs, I dont want to lose time and have submitted another EOI for 190 with 70 points (NSW Nomination).

I need advice : If I get invitation from NSW should I go with that ? or should I wait for 189 Invitation for another 2 Months ? My concern here is job opportunities will be limited to one state. I am working as BI Consultant with total 6 Yrs( Approx) of experience.

Also is processing for 190 is faster than 189 ? as I checked online that Priority for 190 is 3 and for 189 is 4.

Please advice.

Regards
Abhi


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

puri.abhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 for 261311 Analyst Programmer with 65 Points on 8th April and waiting for invitation. As this invitation process is getting delayed because of backlogs, I dont want to lose time and have submitted another EOI for 190 with 70 points (NSW Nomination).
> 
> ...


Really interested in experts opinion on this.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

puri.abhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 for 261311 Analyst Programmer with 65 Points on 8th April and waiting for invitation. As this invitation process is getting delayed because of backlogs, I dont want to lose time and have submitted another EOI for 190 with 70 points (NSW Nomination).
> 
> ...


First thing Abhi you got to make up your mind if you would like to go with state sponsorship as you mentioned you do not want to wait and to avoid that you applied for 190 on the other hand you are asking if you get it should you take it or wait for 189.

Make up your mind that whichever comes first I will take it. NSW will have the most jobs for IT than other states now securing one is totally dependent on situation, experience, requirement, expectations etc. 

190 NSW is good option to go with. 190 would have priority as it would help the state fulfill the need.


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

is there a thread for May 2015 EOI folks?


----------



## Sf80 (Apr 2, 2016)

sudhanshu2211 said:


> is there a thread for May 2015 EOI folks?


May 2016 thread is there


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sudhanshu2211 said:


> is there a thread for May 2015 EOI folks?


Follow this thread


----------



## NSquare (May 7, 2016)

*Please Help !!*

Hello Everyone.

EOI - Invitation not yet received. Can anyone help? what would be the problem?

EOI submission: 28th Dec 2015
Date of Effect: 28th Dec 2015 --> Changed automatically to 20-Jan-2016 
ANZO: Analyst Programmer 261311
Points: 60 Points 

Looking forward for your kind suggestions / comments,

Regards,


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Follow this thread


Dear Vikas, 

Are u by any chance waiting for EOI? 

I am hoping to get EOI by August or September for 60 points under 189 category. At times I get into a dilemma and lose hopes 😕


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Dear Vikas,
> 
> Are u by any chance waiting for EOI?
> 
> I am hoping to get EOI by August or September for 60 points under 189 category. At times I get into a dilemma and lose hopes 😕


 I have already received my Grant. Do not loose hope, you will get your ITA. I waited for 5 months with 65 points to get the ITA

If you are fine with 2 years committment to the state lodge a separate eoi for NSW also which might come earlier than 189.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any 55 pointers got invitation ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

kbjan26 said:


> Dear Vikas,
> 
> Are u by any chance waiting for EOI?
> 
> I am hoping to get EOI by August or September for 60 points under 189 category. At times I get into a dilemma and lose hopes 😕


You might want to try PTE test. I have heard from lot of IELTS training institutes that it is easier than IELTS. Additionally, you get result the next day.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sudhanshu2211 said:


> You might want to try PTE test. I have heard from lot of IELTS training institutes that it is easier than IELTS. Additionally, you get result the next day.


That makes more sense to increase my PTE. But I have a different strategy.I am already on a foreign land equipping myself financially for the visa charges ahead.Even I was thinking of increasing my points.But if I increase it then I think I will get the invite pretty soon and to incur those charges I will not be much prepared. Hence would like to wait for 189 with 60 points.But just want to ensure that I should not be in a danger zone.At times I feel that I might be in danger zone with 60 points in place.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> That makes more sense to increase my PTE. But I have a different strategy.I am already on a foreign land equipping myself financially for the visa charges ahead.Even I was thinking of increasing my points.But if I increase it then I think I will get the invite pretty soon and to incur those charges I will not be much prepared. Hence would like to wait for 189 with 60 points.But just want to ensure that I should not be in a danger zone.At times I feel that I might be in danger zone with 60 points in place.


Also unfortunately I do not have a PTE test centre in the country where i reside


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> I have already received my Grant. Do not loose hope, you will get your ITA. I waited for 5 months with 65 points to get the ITA
> 
> If you are fine with 2 years committment to the state lodge a separate eoi for NSW also which might come earlier than 189.


No Vikas I want only 189 since I have relatives in 3 different who could help when I am there for initial settlement. Hence I would like to wait.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> No Vikas I want only 189 since I have relatives in 3 different who could help when I am there for initial settlement. Hence I would like to wait.


Well in that case you need to stay strong and wait for 189. Best wishes with your application.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Well in that case you need to stay strong and wait for 189. Best wishes with your application.


Definitely I am ready to wait till November.Can I expect an invite by that time.I placed the request on Feb 22nd


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Definitely I am ready to wait till November.Can I expect an invite by that time.I placed the request on Feb 22nd


You have not mentioned your ANZSCO mate


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> You have not mentioned your ANZSCO mate


Oh my bad.I am posting this through the app and didn realise signature would not be displayed.It is for Software Engineer category (Analyst Programmer ).If I see the backlog of the invitation for a Analyst Programmer it says as December 12th 2015 and that's where am worried.There have been no progress at all since then which at times makes my thought alarming


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Oh my bad.I am posting this through the app and didn realise signature would not be displayed.It is for Software Engineer category (Analyst Programmer ).If I see the backlog of the invitation for a Analyst Programmer it says as December 12th 2015 and that's where am worried.There have been no progress at all since then which at times makes my thought alarming


as of 27th April Round the cutoff for 2613 stands at 65 points 15 March 2016 this would mean you would need to wait for quite sometime to get the ITA with 60 points. After the new ceiling is announced for FY 2016-17.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I have a question related to EOI Submission. While submitting the EOI I just mentioned the work experience which ACS had assessed skilled and did not know that I can mention the other experience which is before Skilled Met Date and mark it as irrelevant. Is it wrong? Can I mention it later when i apply for visa? 

If I update my EOI with not relevant work experience will the DOE change? 

Thanks.


----------



## reachranjanb (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I have a question, at what situation EOI will get locked for 189/190 visa.
I have applied for 261111-ICT BA for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points-for NSW)
I have booked my PTE exam for 13-May-2016, expecting to add 10 more points to this in each category, i.e if i score 65+ in each module in PTE, for 189 it will become 70 points and for 190 it will become 75 points.
Questions :-
If I get state invitation before 13-May 2016, for 190 visa, will I still be eligible for 189 visa?
At what time would the 190 EOI get locked- Is it the moment I receive state invitation or after I have accepted the state invitation and paid 300 AUD for NSW
Need suggestion- should I withdraw 190 for this week, so that if I get 10 more points in PTE, I can go for 189 visa with higher points (70 points) from next week?
If I receive invitation from NSW, then i will be having 2 weeks to do the payment and after that only i can receive NSW sponsorship, in that period will i be still eligible for 189, need guidance.


----------



## Dawood1 (May 8, 2016)

*EOI application time frame*

Hello Every1
I would like to know that is there any way we can see that which months application were invited in the last round?
I mean does any one know that in Aprils round. The people who were invited on 60 points, 65 points and 70 points were from which months submitted application.

I have submitted my EOI on 1 February 2016 on 65 points for 189 visa and 75 points for family sponsored visa. So just wondering what is the expected month of receiving my invitation.
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Dawood1 said:


> Hello Every1
> I would like to know that is there any way we can see that which months application were invited in the last round?
> I mean does any one know that in Aprils round. The people who were invited on 60 points, 65 points and 70 points were from which months submitted application.
> 
> ...


Sure someone would be able to answer but without ANZSCO Info the answer will might not be good for you...

Provide Complete Information. 

meanwhile you can refer to this link here for last rounds cutoff


----------



## Dawood1 (May 8, 2016)

Hello Every1
I would like to know that is there any way we can see that which months application were invited in the last round?
I mean does any one know that in Aprils round. The people who were invited on 60 points, 65 points and 70 points were from which months submitted application.

I have submitted my EOI on 1 February 2016 on 65 points for 189 visa and 75 points for family sponsored visa. My ANZSCO code is Accountant 2211. So just wondering what is the expected month of receiving my invitation.
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Dawood1 said:


> Hello Every1
> I would like to know that is there any way we can see that which months application were invited in the last round?
> I mean does any one know that in Aprils round. The people who were invited on 60 points, 65 points and 70 points were from which months submitted application.
> 
> ...


for accountants under 189 with 65 points it seems to be pretty difficult for now the current cutoff is 70 points 16 April 2016 4.19 pm. 

probably in the next quota


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

aliee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question related to EOI Submission. While submitting the EOI I just mentioned the work experience which ACS had assessed skilled and did not know that I can mention the other experience which is before Skilled Met Date and mark it as irrelevant. Is it wrong? Can I mention it later when i apply for visa?
> 
> ...


I have similar question. 
There is 6 month gap between two jobs in my ACS assessment. However, I worked two months for a company and resigned. I didn't bother to add in ACS as I didn't have job experience letter. Now for EOI shall I keep the same or add this?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Next invitation round is on 11th May. Do all the 1100 invitations sent out on that day or are they rolled over gradually in 1-2 weeks ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

lugia1 said:


> Next invitation round is on 11th May. Do all the 1100 invitations sent out on that day or are they rolled over gradually in 1-2 weeks ?


An invitation round does not last for more than 20-30 mintues. Whatever number of invites are to be sent out happens within this duration


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi there,
I have a question is do we need to answer personal reference details (friend, family, etc) in form 80/1221 even though the candidate is applying visa 189/190 from Australia (on shore )
?


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello Fellas,

I have quick question and need an expert adivse from people on this forum. I have filed EOI on 5th May under ANZSCO 263111 with 60 points. Is there a chance of geeting an invite on 11th May round? Only 63 seats are left under 263111 in 189.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

goaustralianow said:


> Hello Fellas,
> 
> I have quick question and need an expert adivse from people on this forum. I have filed EOI on 5th May under ANZSCO 263111 with 60 points. Is there a chance of geeting an invite on 11th May round? Only 63 seats are left under 263111 in 189.


The current cutoff stands at 16 April 2016 7.48 am and only 63 seats remaining.. pretty much no no


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> The current cutoff stands at 16 April 2016 7.48 am and only 63 seats remaining.. pretty much no no


However looking at the trends lately (27th April draw), maximum seat went to 60 pointers. So what makes you think that it's a "no no"? Is there a way we can track how many application with how many points are going to participate in a draw under specific ANZSCO code?


----------



## skyIsTheLimit07 (May 29, 2014)

*NSW 190 Invitation for 261313*

Hi All,
I submitted 190 application with (NSW selected as state sponsorship) on 25th April, 2016 I have got 65 points(including 5 points for State Sponsorship). I am applying for Software Engineer (261313). Has any one got invitation from NSW lately? Please share.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

goaustralianow said:


> However looking at the trends lately (27th April draw), maximum seat went to 60 pointers. So what makes you think that it's a "no no"? Is there a way we can track how many application with how many points are going to participate in a draw under specific ANZSCO code?


Yes the cutoff stands at 60 points that is absolutely correct. As you said with 63 seats only remaining it seems to be difficult for the cutoff to move from 16th till 5th May.

No we cannot track how many applications are there in queue. the lesser the number of applications the more the chances for you.. just keep your fingers crossed it is just matter of 7 Hrs for you to know the status..

Do let me know as well. would be pleased to see you get the ITA


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Yes the cutoff stands at 60 points that is absolutely correct. As you said with 63 seats only remaining it seems to be difficult for the cutoff to move from 16th till 5th May.
> 
> No we cannot track how many applications are there in queue. the lesser the number of applications the more the chances for you.. just keep your fingers crossed it is just matter of 7 Hrs for you to know the status..
> 
> Do let me know as well. would be pleased to see you get the ITA



Yea I am keeping my fingers crossd :fingerscrossed:

Will let you know once if I get the ITA.

Just one thing I want to clarify, you said "cutoff move from 16th till 5th May", what does that mean? There were 2 rounds in April - 13th and 27th. So people who filed EOI between 14th and 26th April would have got the invite on 27th April. So now it should be between people from 28th April till 10th May. Does my logic makes sense?:confused2:


----------



## aanwerus (May 10, 2016)

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI 190 visa on 30th March, can any one tell when will be the expected date of invitation. My EA assessment occupation is Engineering Technologist.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

goaustralianow said:


> Yea I am keeping my fingers crossd :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Will let you know once if I get the ITA.
> 
> Just one thing I want to clarify, you said "cutoff move from 16th till 5th May", what does that mean? There were 2 rounds in April - 13th and 27th. So people who filed EOI between 14th and 26th April would have got the invite on 27th April. So now it should be between people from 28th April till 10th May. Does my logic makes sense?:confused2:


If you see the cutoff that was reached on 13th April Round was 29 March 2016 6.44 pm and thereafter the cutoff on 27th April round reached 16 April 2016 7.48 am

hence this would mean the applicants with 60 points after 16th April 2016 7:48 Am would be in the queue waiting to receive their ITA. This would include all the applicants till date.


----------



## goaustralianow (Apr 20, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> If you see the cutoff that was reached on 13th April Round was 29 March 2016 6.44 pm and thereafter the cutoff on 27th April round reached 16 April 2016 7.48 am
> 
> hence this would mean the applicants with 60 points after 16th April 2016 7:48 Am would be in the queue waiting to receive their ITA. This would include all the applicants till date.


Understood. But how did you come to know that the cutoff was reached on 16th April? Is there a link where this cutoff could be viewed?


----------



## vidhyapasupathy (Sep 1, 2015)

No i appiled on april 5 th 2016 still i didnt receive ita and i too fall on 190 visa 60 points 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

goaustralianow said:


> Understood. But how did you come to know that the cutoff was reached on 16th April? Is there a link where this cutoff could be viewed?


You can check this link Here


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Just got the invite finally  jobcode 261313 , eoi date 18th March


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Just got the invite finally  jobcode 261313 , eoi date 18th March


Great news Vish. Congrats


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

One quick question , i have also applied for 190 visa with 70 points should i suspend the EOI or withdraw it ?


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

vish555 said:


> Just got the invite finally  jobcode 261313 , eoi date 18th March


Congrats Vish


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Just got the invite finally  jobcode 261313 , eoi date 18th March


Congratulations; what is your points score?


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

Congrats Vish, I received mine too today.
Even I had applied for NSW, waste of 15 grands


----------



## sudhanshu2211 (Nov 24, 2013)

schatzii said:


> Congrats Vish, I received mine too today.
> Even I had applied for NSW, waste of 15 grands


Congrats Schatzil!


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations to all the folks on receiving their 189 invite.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

schatzii said:


> Congrats Vish, I received mine too today.
> Even I had applied for NSW, waste of 15 grands



Congrats mate , forget about the 15 grands


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

schatzii said:


> Congrats Vish, I received mine too today.
> Even I had applied for NSW, waste of 15 grands


Hello Schatzii,

Congratulations on your 189 invite!

When did you applied for 190 (NSW) State Nomination Application? And what was your (NSW) State Nomination Invite date as well?


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Hello Schatzii,
> 
> Congratulations on your 189 invite!
> 
> When did you applied for 190 (NSW) State Nomination Application? And what was your (NSW) State Nomination Invite date as well?


Hey,

My EOI for 190 was also 17th March and had got ITA on 9th April. I applied for it on 17 April and was waiting for their approval, but guess things happen for good. Now I am thank ful they din't approve it 

Thanks


----------



## rameshrg (Nov 24, 2015)

Congrats for all the folks who received invite today.
Could someone please tell, how far we moved with dates for 189 - 65 point - 2613.

I have submitted EOI on 24th March anddd waiting ....


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

rameshrg said:


> Congrats for all the folks who received invite today.
> Could someone please tell, how far we moved with dates for 189 - 65 point - 2613.
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 24th March anddd waiting ....


Are you a 65 pointer?


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

I have filed my EOI on 25 April with 65 points for NSW under 190 subclass and 189 with 60 points. What are the chances of getting NSW nomination and invitation for 189.
Can anyone here help me on this.

Occupation code: 261311
PTE : 10 points


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Aspirant_189 said:


> Congratulations; what is your points score?


65 points


----------



## oceanlover (May 11, 2016)

Namashkar everyone, 

Skillset: 261312
Points: 65
EOI Submitted: 20-Apr-2016 for 189 subclass

I was hoping to get an invitation on 11th May 2016. 
Anyone applied after this and recd already?
Do you think, I stand any chance for 25th May 2016 or should i go for state sponsorship?


----------



## rock5657 (May 11, 2016)

subscribe


----------



## rameshrg (Nov 24, 2015)

jahanzeb84 said:


> Are you a 65 pointer?


yes..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> The current cutoff stands at 16 April 2016 7.48 am and only 63 seats remaining.. pretty much no no


Hey Vikas, 

Any 60 pointers that you came across in this round? 

Regards, 
Balaji K


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> Any 60 pointers that you came across in this round?
> 
> ...


No I do not think any invites went to the 60 pointers under 2613 all those reported receiving invite were 65 pointers. 

you can follow the May thread here


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW Approval with 65 Points*

Hi All

I have submitted my EOI with state sponsorship. I have three questions?

I have 65 Points with positive skill assessment

25 Points Age
15 Points Bachelor Degree
10 Points PTE Proficient (72, 80, 71, 80)
5 Points 1 Year Aus Experience
5 Points Partner 261313 Software Engineer
5 Points State Sponsorship

65 Points Total

I have got positive skill assessment from ACS with RPL. My question is My ICT Business Analyst skill is assessed by ACS as +ve due to non IT background in ACS they didn't mentioned anything about Bachelors Degree.
1. Do I need to get Bachelors Degree reassessed from other Agency or will it be accepted with RPL ACS +ve skill assessment
2. I am having 65 Points with 5 points of State Sponsorship for NSW. Are people getting invite for NSW state with 65 Points in the month of May. Many people got invite in April with 65 Points.
3. Which state is giving quick invites for ICT Business Analyst?

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## ausctw (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi everyone .

I got invitation to apply for VISA a while ago. While filling out the EOI I answered "yes" for the question "Is your employment relevant to the nominated occupation". After getting the invitation, I realized that I cannot answer "yes" for this question unless the assessing authoring (EA in my case) provides a positive employment assessment. Can anyone suggest me what should I do? I can not edit my EOI now. Should I go ahead and apply for VISA and then submit a "notification of incorrect answer(s)" or let my invitation expire and submit EOI again.


----------



## Sahiledge (Nov 16, 2015)

ausctw said:


> Hi everyone .
> 
> I got invitation to apply for VISA a while ago. While filling out the EOI I answered "yes" for the question "Is your employment relevant to the nominated occupation". After getting the invitation, I realized that I cannot answer "yes" for this question unless the assessing authoring (EA in my case) provides a positive employment assessment. Can anyone suggest me what should I do? I can not edit my EOI now. Should I go ahead and apply for VISA and then submit a "notification of incorrect answer(s)" or let my invitation expire and submit EOI again.


Hold on mate. Don't think too much. What you have done while filling the EOI is correct. If you wish to gain points for your relevant employment then you are ought to tick yes in the EOI form for your employment being relevant. 
Now since you have got the invitation, you have to just upload the docs supporting the claim in EOI that your employment is relevant for whatsoever years you wish to claim points for. 
Also, its not mandatory to get your relevant employment assessed by EA in order to claim points for it, DIBP will do it for you. 
Hope this helps. 
All the best.


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

oceanlover said:


> Namashkar everyone,
> 
> Skillset: 261312
> Points: 65
> ...



I have submitted on 8th April for 189 under 2613. The backlog is cleared till 18th March as of now. So no way we gonna receive invitation on 25th May. Also I have applied for SS on 3rd May with 70 Points but no response from them as of now. 

I am expecting my invitation for 189 in June. :fingerscrossed:

I hope this information helps.


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with state sponsorship. I have three questions?
> 
> ...



For Pt.2 : I have applied for NSW SS with 70 Points(65+5SS) on 3rd May for 2613 but have not received nomination/invitation as of now.
Pt 3. I have checked with many consultants and according to them NSW is giving maximum and quick invites to applicants.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with state sponsorship. I have three questions?
> 
> ...


EOI submitted on 17th May with 65 (60 + 5) for 190 NSW SS. Fingers crossed. Let me know when should I expect the next good news.


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

As per my knowledge. .. you have done correct


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*



puri.abhi said:


> For Pt.2 : I have applied for NSW SS with 70 Points(65+5SS) on 3rd May for 2613 but have not received nomination/invitation as of now.
> Pt 3. I have checked with many consultants and according to them NSW is giving maximum and quick invites to applicants.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the update. Hope you also get invitation soon.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

aussiebear said:


> EOI submitted on 17th May with 65 (60 + 5) for 190 NSW SS. Fingers crossed. Let me know when should I expect the next good news.


Since the April rounds have finished, you may get more responses if you post in the thread related to May invitation rounds: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itations-eagerly-awaiting-may-2016-round.html


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

guys , if translation is stapled into original language document by the translator , should we remove the staples before scanning??


----------



## msi01 (May 21, 2016)

Hi, 

I am a marketing specialist planning to apply sometime soon, However stuck with a basic query - 

Is it advisable to lodge multiple EOI for different states. ( One EOI for each state ) 

I am aware about the 'any' option in Skill Select, however on a lot of threads people recommend lodging multiple EOIs. 

Kindly advice and your experience, 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi All

What are the chances for invitation for NSW State Sponsorship with 55+5 Points 60 Points

261313 ICT Software Engineer

Age 25 Points
Exp 10 Points
IELTS 6 0 Points
Partner 5 Points
MCA 15 Points
SS 5 Points

Total 60 Points


Is there nay possibility to get invite by this year end. As 189 criteria is 65


Regards
Ridhi


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

msi01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a marketing specialist planning to apply sometime soon, However stuck with a basic query -
> 
> ...


Yes you can lodge multiple EOIs no issues with that


----------



## aushyd (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi, I applied for EOI with 60 points in Software engineer code EOI date of effect 9 Mar 2016, It seems we would get invited around Aug/Sep. 

My question is : Can I get my PCC done for me and my wife in Aug as it would take time so if invitation comes in around Sep we would be ready?

Please guide.


----------



## sunil304047 (May 24, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have seen many posts for 65 points and they are getting invitation in 3 to 4 months i guess. Is there any hope for the 60 points people for NSW state sponsorship for 261313 code.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## talofa11 (Apr 22, 2016)

did anyone get invited this morning


----------



## talofa11 (Apr 22, 2016)

did anyone get the invite


----------



## iksh (May 25, 2016)

Hi,

I've been following this thread for the last one month.

I'd submitted my EOI on 29th April with 65 points under 261311. Are there any chances of getting invited in the next round as EOI's upto 8th April have already been invited.

Any advise would be highly appreciated


----------



## Abhinav002 (Jan 28, 2016)

I am in same boat mate! no invitation EOI applied on 25 april under 261311 with 65 NSW.

:fingerscrossed:



iksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been following this thread for the last one month.
> 
> ...


----------



## fahadamin (Jan 18, 2016)

*Cutoff Date of Effect for May 25 round*

Hi Guys!

I have been a silent visitor of this forum for quite some time. Does anybody know till what date of effect the visa applications for 261313 are processed in May 25 round.

On a website myimmitracker[dot]com, I can see a guy with 65 points and DOE April 15, 2016 getting an invite in this round

If that's true then seems like there's been a huge jump since last round and may quota of remaining 258 invites has been exhausted.

What're your thoughts?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

talofa11 said:


> did anyone get invited this morning


none.


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

Any invitation today ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

rosharma9 said:


> Any invitation today ?


Today wasn't a scheduled invitation round date. The May invitation rounds have been completed. In fact the April invitation rounds (the topic of this thread) have long since been completed. The June invitation round dates haven't been announced yet, but there's a separate thread for that those rounds.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

talofa11 said:


> did anyone get invited this morning


Nothing so far.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have a QUERY-

Its been 1 year now, since I filed my EOI and cleared VETASSESS. I gain 75 points (including SS Points) as of May 2 , 2016. Accordingly, I have updated my EOI on May 2, 2016.

I can see that NO OTHER STATE apart from NT is nominating HR Advisors but when I spoke to them, they said that if I am ever selected to be nominated by them , they would offer me 489 work visa instead of 190 PR visa, because I do not have a job or any close ties in NT.

So, my question to all of you is -

Should I wait for NSW, are there any chances that they might sponsor me as they have around 4,000 seats to fill, out of which approximately 3300 seats were filled by the end of April, 2016. The remaining seats are to be filled by applicants in their priority state - occupation list and high scoring candidates in CSOL combined, or should I apply for NT and get 489 visa. I am worried if I will get a job on reaching there or will remain unemployed for months in a row?

I would be extremely glad if all of you can pour in your suggestions or advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

fahadamin said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have been a silent visitor of this forum for quite some time. Does anybody know till what date of effect the visa applications for 261313 are processed in May 25 round.
> 
> ...


Now the site officially says that the ceiling has been reached for 2613 and May 25th round has covered up to 16th April 65 pointers.


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks a lot Vijay bhaskar for helping out......which site have you referred to? Please can you share the link?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

navjotarora89 said:


> Thanks a lot Vijay bhaskar for helping out......which site have you referred to? Please can you share the link?


SkillSelect

The Occupation Ceilings tab shows the status of the year-to-date invitations based on the last published invitation round.

The Invitation Rounds tab shows the information about the various invitation rounds.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Hello Maggie,

I'd like to know if I stand a chance to get invited with ICT support Engineer occupation (CSOL) with 70 points in NSW 190 Visa.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Can someone please post a link for when the next invitation rounds/status will be. I can't seem to find it


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Can someone please post a link for when the next invitation rounds/status will be. I can't seem to find it


When I Google "Next invitation round" it is the first result I get.


----------



## Marshallangel (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello good people,
I am a new member here with few queries regarding State sponsorship NSW 190
Skill:Aeronautical engineer 15 points
PTE : 65(L) 67(R) 78(w) 78(s)- 10 points 
Age : 30 points 
State points : +5 
Total: 60 points 
EOI submitted on :20 May 2016
Status :submitted
Have not received an invite 
Also submitted for 489 on 17 June 2016: have not received nomination
Could anyone with same situation on nearest date to my share any opinions and their status.
Thank you guys.#hopingandpraying


----------



## Quzaz Javed (Jun 25, 2016)

*Invite for 190 with 60 points*

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me if they have received an invite for 190 visa with 60 points?
I have submitted my EOI for 190 Visa with 60 points and its been a year almost.


----------



## Quzaz Javed (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi,
where did you go to take PTE? As it is not offered in Pakistan? 
And is it easier than IELTS?


----------



## Quzaz Javed (Jun 25, 2016)

naushadqamar said:


> Subscribing


Where did you go to take PTE as it is not offered in Pakistan
and is it easier than IELTS?


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI on 10th may 2016, with 65 points for 190 visa application. And submitted for Victoria on 11th May for 190 visa claiming 70 points, then i received a commitment mail from them by end of may and i replied to that mail on 7th june. From then no communication. Do i need to mail them. One more thing i am turning 45 by july end. I will loose my points for age, i am hopeful I may get through July round.


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

Quzaz Javed said:


> Where did you go to take PTE as it is not offered in Pakistan
> and is it easier than IELTS?


PTE is computer based test and you get result within a day or so, IELTS you need to wait for 15 days for result, and i felt PTE easier than IELTS, hope this helps


----------



## anarzan (Jun 30, 2016)

When will Skillselect update about new rounds and all. Waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

anarzan said:


> When will Skillselect update about new rounds and all. Waiting:fingerscrossed:


I just applied for EOI today against Engineering Technologist 233914 with 60 points for subclass 189 and after just 5~6 hours got an invitation. I wasn't expecting it as I was not ready with all the documents and stuff but I think I will have to rush now. 

Good luck to all of you 

Regards


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> I just applied for EOI today against Engineering Technologist 233914 with 60 points for subclass 189 and after just 5~6 hours got an invitation. I wasn't expecting it as I was not ready with all the documents and stuff but I think I will have to rush now.
> 
> Good luck to all of you
> 
> Regards


What ? 

Seriously ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

engr.asadbutt said:


> What ?
> 
> Seriously ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes man!! Alhamdulillah. Actually the invitations are send at 12:00 AM (Sydney time) at the specified date. I applied at around 6:00 PM without expecting to actually get an invitation but when I routinely checked my email. there was this invitation standing...


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

I got invited today. I am currently filling out forms 80 and 1211 and holy crap, what a bunch of information they want!
international travel for 10 years, ALL employment and address for the past 10 years. what the heck


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> I got invited today. I am currently filling out forms 80 and 1211 and holy crap, what a bunch of information they want!
> international travel for 10 years, ALL employment and address for the past 10 years. what the heck


Yeah man same here. I have to fill form 80 and 1221 for myself and form 80 for spouse too. 
Could you please tell why are you filling form 1211?

Regards


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Bouchedag84 said:
> 
> 
> > I got invited today. I am currently filling out forms 80 and 1211 and holy crap, what a bunch of information they want!
> ...


I haven't started 1211. The only reason I'm doing 80 and 1211 is because it says it might speed up the process for character checks. I find the forms really difficult, especially for my partner, as she travels a ton for work and has been to about 15 countries in the last year alone. 10 years is a LONG time to go back. Did you get a CO yet or are you just being proactive? I haven't even clicked APPLY yet, I am just trying to get all my ducks in a row


----------



## raaja2010 (Jun 1, 2016)

pras07 said:


> If you have filed both application in same EOI then you are not going to get invitation under 189 as you already have invitation under 190.
> 
> Also, people with 65 points even not receiving invitation under 189 so when you have received invitation under 190 then I would say go and accept it and proceed further with your immigration process. Anyway, NSW is the state where you will find more jobs even if you have 189 invitation.


Hi, 

Hope you have got Visa by now. 
I have applied for ACS on 01st July and hoping to get the results in 2 weeks.
Please let me know the job opportunities for Network Engineers in NSW.
I am planning to submit EOI for 189 and 190 once i receive my ACS.

Thanks,
Raja


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> I haven't started 1211. The only reason I'm doing 80 and 1211 is because it says it might speed up the process for character checks. I find the forms really difficult, especially for my partner, as she travels a ton for work and has been to about 15 countries in the last year alone. 10 years is a LONG time to go back. Did you get a CO yet or are you just being proactive? I haven't even clicked APPLY yet, I am just trying to get all my ducks in a row


I am being proactive man. I got invited two days ago. I am collecting all necessary docs and filling necessary forms for my wife and infant child. I have heard giving all docs upfront before even the CO asks may get you a direct grant (without CO contacting for additional docs). So I am running around.

I think you are talking about form 1221 instead of form 1211 because I couldn't find form 1211. If you have a link to this form, please share.

Regards,


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> I think you are talking about form 1221 instead of form 1211 because I couldn't find form 1211. If you have a link to this form, please share.


Yes, this would be a typo - it's form 1221.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Yes, this would be a typo - it's form 1221.


Thank you Maggie for the clarification.


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello Friends, 
Firstly great thread.
I applied for *EOI yesterday (14-July-2016)*, my *Total point : 60 (under 189).*
ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Should I go forward and apply under 190 too or wait for 189.

I would prefer 189, but not sure with 60 points whether I will get the invitation. I have these options. Can somebody help me which one to choose:
1. If only 189, it will take time and not sure whether it will come or not. However, this is my preference.

2. If I apply for 190, invitation will come early. Here the chances are more but same time I will hinder the chances of 189 visa.

3. If I wait for 189 to come. In this case, till the time I will wait may be state sponsorship will close.

I am really confused, can somebody please help me


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hello Friends,
> Firstly great thread.
> I applied for *EOI yesterday (14-July-2016)*, my *Total point : 60 (under 189).*
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...


Put in 190 as well. Its a little risk waiting for 189 with 60 pointers. Just accept what comes first


----------



## Rikzworkd009 (Jul 15, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hello Friends,
> Firstly great thread.
> I applied for *EOI yesterday (14-July-2016)*, my *Total point : 60 (under 189).*
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...



Hello Everyone !


Okay let's cut crap and draw picture real simple... 


I am currently on TR... 

17 May 2016 --- created Eoi for subclass 189 independent.. Also applied for ACS skills ..

Got ACS on 30 May ... (Network and systems engineer)

As there were no quota seats left.. I need to keep calm till skillselect get seats renewed..

Shorted all my documents including PCC from India as well as AFP clearance plus appeared for Medicals in 1 June 2016

Got invitation at 6 July morning 12:11 am ( 5 July after midnight technically.. ( I was waiting as I knew on 6th there will be new seats ?????) 


Applied by visa from skillselect ( apply visa button ) on 13 July 2016.

Today abound 11 am( 15 July 2016 ) 

I got my BVA bridging visa A from DIBP..

Statistics says I will be getting my residency with in 23 July 2016 ..

Feel free to throw questions as it will help all of us

Cheers 
Rick ???


----------



## Rikzworkd009 (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah my points are as follows 


30 - age 
15 masters in IT

5 Aussie studies

5 professional year

5 Australian experience as I got full time employment in the capacity of my accessed degree 


Total 60 points

Aimed 189
Invited for 189
Hopefully will get my papers soon 
Cheers


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Firstly Congratulations Rick!!

Did you say that you had appeared for medicals before the ITA?

I read somewhere in this forum that medicals can be done with ITA, isn't it?



Rikzworkd009 said:


> Hello Everyone !
> 
> 
> Okay let's cut crap and draw picture real simple...
> ...


----------



## Rikzworkd009 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you buddy ..

Yeah you can get medical done by creating profile on immi account. Once you get an invitation you can then fill HAP id in your online application.. The online system will show ' medical a provided- no action required ' ... As medicals are valid for 1 year.. 

Cheers 

Rick .














krishnamoorthyrr said:


> Firstly Congratulations Rick!!
> 
> Did you say that you had appeared for medicals before the ITA?
> 
> ...


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Rick,
thanks for the reply. I submitted my EOI in both 189 and 190. After reading your post, I am feeling like I know very little about the process and thus, I have few questions. Can you please help me in understanding the process after my EOI submission:

1. Can we create an account on immi now or Should I wait for the EOI response?
2. As I am not aware of the next step, can you please elaborate what are these: PCC as well as AFP clearance plus appeared for Medicals. or any link of thread where I can find the information.
3. What is BVA bridging visa A , is it related to 189 or 190?
4. Brief about the process after EOI.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rikzworkd009 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Richa..


1) you can create immi account now and get Medical health accessment for 189/190. Once you create immi account you can fill health firms online and they will generate HAP id for your bupa Medicals ( you might tick which tests you will be appearing )
Follows are tests required for visa 189/190 or any short of PR ... 

-707 HIV test

- 501 Medical Examination

- 502 Chest X-ray Examination
These might cost near $340 /-


2) Now talking about pcc which stands for police clearance certificate ( overseas ) 
I assume you from subcontinent ( India , oak or Nepal ) you need to get it shorted after Medicaid as they require your passport for 2/3 weeks . You can go online on and search VFS Sydney it's on 189 Kent street Sydney.. Book online pay online , print all required docs and then send they via post .. They will get you PCC to your home address once it's ready . It might cots you kinda 70/90 bucks..

Now as you living here in Aussie you need AFP CLEARENCE that states you do not have any criminal convictions ( if yeah you need to disclose ) if not then don't worry .. It might cost approx 100/150 ( don't really sure about correct amount of $$ as mine was done couple months ago when I lodged my TR 485.. ) 

You can go online on national police check fill online forms pay online print docs and send to AFP ( double check if they require if they need your passport with application or not) they will mention what needs to be posted in the check list..

3 ). BVA is bridging visa type A ( no travel ) that means you can not travel out of Aussie and if you choose your bridging visa gets cancelled so take care of it. This is intern visa granted when YOU APPLY 189 or 190 with the department .. It is kind of visa that can help you enroll in Medicare  ( yeayyy hoooray no more bupa 100 $ per month ) (^) . BCA is kind of pre visa and there are no conditions ( NIL) it means wait till they approve or reject your application . 


4) you can create more than 1 eoi. 

I suggest you create one for 189 and another for 190.. There is no harm to create more than one .. It's just helps you get response on both application. As suppose if Nsw invites you then your EOI gets cancelled as they already invited you for 190 so 189 gets cancelled IF you just have one EOI for both sub class .. So consider that .. 
I hope this helps ..

Cheers 
Rick (/\)



richachamoli said:


> Hi Rick,
> thanks for the reply. I submitted my EOI in both 189 and 190. After reading your post, I am feeling like I know very little about the process and thus, I have few questions. Can you please help me in understanding the process after my EOI submission:
> 
> 1. Can we create an account on immi now or Should I wait for the EOI response?
> ...


----------



## Rikzworkd009 (Jul 15, 2016)

Richa, forgot to mention visa medical appoint for bupa can be booked online.. Google Bupa visa Medicals and book your spot.. It same applies for Indian PCC as well as AFP clearance. Google will be your buddy 

Cheers 
Rick J


richachamoli said:


> Hi Rick,
> thanks for the reply. I submitted my EOI in both 189 and 190. After reading your post, I am feeling like I know very little about the process and thus, I have few questions. Can you please help me in understanding the process after my EOI submission:
> 
> 1. Can we create an account on immi now or Should I wait for the EOI response?
> ...


----------



## Rikzworkd009 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey buddy 

Yeah I appeared for Medicals before I even applied for EOI. My PCC, AFP as well as medicals were sitting on table before I thought of applying EOI for 189. These stuff makes your life easy plus chances are that you can get visa approved in short time (3/4 weeks max I reckon ) so yeah it's nice when CO doesn't ask you any information as it automatically takes 28 days I heard. 

Cheers 
Rick J  



krishnamoorthyrr said:


> Firstly Congratulations Rick!!
> 
> Did you say that you had appeared for medicals before the ITA?
> 
> ...


----------



## Neha26 (Jul 27, 2016)

navjotarora89 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a QUERY-
> 
> ...


Hi Navjot,

Any update on your ss nomination invitation? I hav filed my eoi on18th of july , successfully completed skill assessment Vetassess for HR advisor. My total score is 60 including 5 points of SS. What is the probability of getting invitation for ss from NSW.
Which month nominations are currently going on?


----------



## Neha26 (Jul 27, 2016)

I hav filed my eoi on18th of july , successfully completed skill assessment Vetassess for HR advisor. My total score is 60 including 5 points of SS. What is the probability of getting invitation for ss from NSW.
Which month nominations are currently going on for 190 visa NSW?


----------



## Nick Spatula (Dec 10, 2015)

HI everyone.

Just want to updae my personal situation. 
Hving passed the PTE exam with 79+ in every section I sent an EOI through SkillSelect on 28/07/16 as an Electrical Engineer.

189: 65 points
190 (NSW): 70 points

The day after, on 29/07/16 I received an email from NWS to apply for the state nomination for the 190 visa.

Hopefully, in few days, when there will be the next round for the 189 visa, I ll be selected as well since I live in Brisbane and I prefer the 189 visa option.

Nick


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Nick Spatula said:


> HI everyone.
> 
> Just want to updae my personal situation.
> Hving passed the PTE exam with 79+ in every section I sent an EOI through SkillSelect on 28/07/16 as an Electrical Engineer.
> ...


Congratulations. Im trying to reach 79 + to get 65 points too. Did you prepare yourself with anything in particular to get your score?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjotarora89 (Nov 1, 2015)

Neha26 said:


> Hi Navjot,
> 
> Any update on your ss nomination invitation? I hav filed my eoi on18th of july , successfully completed skill assessment Vetassess for HR advisor. My total score is 60 including 5 points of SS. What is the probability of getting invitation for ss from NSW.
> Which month nominations are currently going on?



Dear Neha,

As much as I want you to stay positive, I wont want to give you any false hopes. I am awaiting NSW nomination with 75 points and I have not heard from them so far. Its been 3 months now since, I have this score. Prior to this, I had 6 points including SS and I kept waiting for 1 entire year with this score but there was no invitation. HR is a very generic occupation seeking the support of NSW. There is no guarantee that they will invite any one of us at all but even if they do, surely, preference would be given to people with very high points to fill up their limited vacancies. I would recommend you to reappear your PTE and score more, your points will increase by 10 units if you manage doing it, making a total of 70 and that might increase the probability of you receiving the nomination but as I said, there is NO GUARANTEE AT ALL. So, be very conscious of other options around you and if you have another chance, then grab it with both your hands rather than awaiting NSW nomination until eternity.


----------



## pranay (May 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I have applied for my eoi under 261313 with 60 points for 189 visa and 60+5 SS for NSW state sponsorship visa on 9th March 2016. Any idea how long will it take to get the invites for any of this visa.
Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Pranay


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 15-July-2016 with 60 points (261313- S/w Engineer). 
Any idea, when can I expect the invitation? Are there any cases where people with 60 points didn't get the invitation?
As 60 is the cutoff point, I understand that delay will be there. 
My concern is whether invitation will come or not.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 15-July-2016 with 60 points (261313- S/w Engineer).
> Any idea, when can I expect the invitation? Are there any cases where people with 60 points didn't get the invitation?
> As 60 is the cutoff point, I understand that delay will be there.
> My concern is whether invitation will come or not.


Hello richa...with 60points there is a backlog from dec 12th 2015. Mine is 23rd March 2016 with 60points, still no invitation yet...


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. All the best and keep us posted 



suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello richa...with 60points there is a backlog from dec 12th 2015. Mine is 23rd March 2016 with 60points, still no invitation yet...


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Dear All,

Congratulations to those who received invitations.

Need your kind help.

I have submitted my EOI on 22 March 2016 for NSW with points 55+ 5(SS) against following occupation.

263111 (Computer and Networks)

Can some one please confirm (as i know we can not confirm the exact date) when i can get the EOI invitation.

I will lose the points of age on December. 

Thanks
Imtiaza


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

*Correction the date is 22 April 2016.*


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

My Documents are totally original. 
By the way, from where have you heard this news....


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

*==&gt;EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.&lt;==*



navjotarora89 said:


> Dear Neha,
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I want you to stay positive, I wont want to give you any false hopes. I am awaiting NSW nomination with 75 points and I have not heard from them so far. Its been 3 months now since, I have this score. Prior to this, I had 6 points including SS and I kept waiting for 1 entire year with this score but there was no invitation. HR is a very generic occupation seeking the support of NSW. There is no guarantee that they will invite any one of us at all but even if they do, surely, preference would be given to people with very high points to fill up their limited vacancies. I would recommend you to reappear your PTE and score more, your points will increase by 10 units if you manage doing it, making a total of 70 and that might increase the probability of you receiving the nomination but as I said, there is NO GUARANTEE AT ALL. So, be very conscious of other options around you and if you have another chance, then grab it with both your hands rather than awaiting NSW nomination until eternity.




Why not try Northern Territory Darwin . HR advisor is on their occupation list with no special condition . It's not on NSW's list so NSW might not invite .

You can create a new EOI for NT or use the old EOI. Btw, what options did you choose on your old EOI? Also you could apply to NT directly after making a new EOI

Hope this helps !


----------



## nirvan (Jan 15, 2016)

Congratulations ! May I ask you something?Do you think particular occupation also matters to get the invitation earlier than others? For example, 2341 has very few applicants compared to other occupation, could it be the reason for getting an invitation quickly? I am in the same occupation with 60 points and recently submitted an EOI ! Just wondering how long it might take to get an invitation.


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Dear Alexdegzy

Can you plz confirm that do i qualify for Northern Territory Darwin with following details.

Total Points 55 + 5 Points from SS.

IELTS Details :-
L= 7.5
R= 6.5
W=6.5
S=6.0

*Total = 6.5*

I have submitted my EOI on 22 April 2016 for NSW with points 55+ 5(SS) against following occupation. 263111 (Computer and Networks)

Please help.

Thanks
Imtiaza


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi mate... Which documents you submitted for the proof of your self employment??


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

You can refer to this page:
Skill select 14 September 2016 round results



imtiaza said:


> *Correction the date is 22 April 2016.*


----------



## rosharma9 (Feb 10, 2016)

Follow this link:
Skill select 14 September 2016 round results



richachamoli said:


> I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 15-July-2016 with 60 points (261313- S/w Engineer).
> Any idea, when can I expect the invitation? Are there any cases where people with 60 points didn't get the invitation?
> As 60 is the cutoff point, I understand that delay will be there.
> My concern is whether invitation will come or not.


----------



## ibtihajhaqani (Oct 28, 2016)

I need your help. I recently received my invitation to lodge 190 but i am a bit worried because i am already on a bridging visa to 485. If i lodge my application will my 485 app be automatically withdrawn?
while doing the application i got warning i have attached the pic. If any thing goes wrong with the 190 app which i am sure nothing will but just to be on the safe side, would i loose my 485 app as well?
just not sure what would be the situation of visa after lodging app for 190.
Another question is that do onshore applicants gets a bridging visa because one of my friend submitted his 189 app and he did not get any bridging visa.

Sorry unable to put the image of the warning but here is it what it says
"Applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department.The applicant will be able to continue, however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Review our website for further information".


----------



## richachamoli (Jan 30, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello richa...with 60points there is a backlog from dec 12th 2015. Mine is 23rd March 2016 with 60points, still no invitation yet...


Hello Friend,
Did you get your magical mail of invitation ?


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

richachamoli said:


> Hello Friend,
> Did you get your magical mail of invitation ?


Nope.. 

261313,60points, sc189,Eoi date 23March2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

mekabubu said:


> i submitted my eoi on the 15/03/2016 and didnt get an invitation on the 23rd as i was expecting.
> 
> 1)Can someone tell me if i can expect to be invited in April and how does one find out if there are chances of being invited or will i have to wait longer.
> 
> ...


Have you received invite yet ?


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Friends, has anyone received the 190 nsw invite this week?


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Dear Expats,
I have a question the points related to age. By the time I receive my invite if my age crosses 32 (highest point category), Will it affect my chances? Should I try again for my covering up the points which I am short of? 

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rkn123 said:


> Dear Expats,
> I have a question the points related to age. By the time I receive my invite if my age crosses 32 (highest point category), Will it affect my chances? Should I try again for my covering up the points which I am short of?
> 
> Thanks


the eoi points are freezed on the day of invitation. 

besides this you wont loose points for age if you turn 32, you will loose 5 points for age only when you turn 33.


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> the eoi points are freezed on the day of invitation.
> 
> besides this you wont loose points for age if you turn 32, you will loose 5 points for age only when you turn 33.


Thank you


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

rosharma9 said:


> Follow this link:
> Skill select 14 September 2016 round results



Where we can get the latest invitation rounds by NSW?


----------



## rajeshneel (Dec 11, 2016)

HI,

I am currently eligible for Subsclass 190 with 55 points, Can i update my subclass in furure if i get good score in PTE/IELTS where i will be getting 65 score.

Please help me on this info


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

Submitted EOI in April 22 2016 still waiting ?
Please suggest. 
Total points 55 + 5 = 60
Occupation 263111.

Thanks
Imtiaz


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

imtiaza said:


> Submitted EOI in April 22 2016 still waiting ?
> Please suggest.
> Total points 55 + 5 = 60
> Occupation 263111.
> ...


Cnse has gone prorata, even 65 pointers have to wait sometime for 189 invite

190 invite is tough with 55+5, have you submitted an application separately on victoria website??

Try to increase eoi points else it will be loooooong wait

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Cnse has gone prorata, even 65 pointers have to wait sometime for 189 invite
> 
> 190 invite is tough with 55+5, have you submitted an application separately on victoria website??
> 
> ...


Thanks Sultan for your quick reply.
AS PER MY INFORMATION Victoria is not taking invitation with 55 points only NSW is giving 5 points. 
Please correct me thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

imtiaza said:


> Thanks Sultan for your quick reply.
> AS PER MY INFORMATION Victoria is not taking invitation with 55 points only NSW is giving 5 points.
> Please correct me thanks.


Victoria may also nominate you if they find your credentials impressive

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Victoria may also nominate you if they find your credentials impressive
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Special Thanks Sultan.


----------



## imtiaza (Aug 2, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> Special Thanks Sultan.


Victoria has closed my occupation.

263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer 7.0 in each band	Three years

*Reference :-*
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

Thanks
Imtiaz


----------



## mayank1489 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi I have submitted my EOI for subclass 189 and 190 
I am waiting for invitation, 
English Skills :- 10 points
Experience :- 5 points
Age :- 30 points
Education :- 15 points
19/12/2017 TE :65+ 
10/01/2017 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)

Can anyone help me to know until when I can expect an invite and further processing time frame?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mayank1489 said:


> Hi I have submitted my EOI for subclass 189 and 190
> I am waiting for invitation,
> English Skills :- 10 points
> Experience :- 5 points
> ...


Your occupation code ?


----------



## mayank1489 (Feb 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your occupation code ?


Hi 

Sorry I forgot to mention the occupation code 

its 26313


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Your occupation code ?


Very difficult to say regarding NSW, but you won't get 189 this year unless you get 10 more points now to go 70. Even 65 won't be enough as barely 1.5 months left and lag is 1 month 25 days and predicted to increase.

Your Proficient English might be a good thing, but first all those 65 pointers will get the NSW invite and then 60 pointers and so on. If they issue a lot of invite for 2613, you might have a chance. For now, try improve the English and get to 70 points.

29 march is your deadline for last invite in 189 this year.


----------



## mayank1489 (Feb 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Very difficult to say regarding NSW, but you won't get 189 this year unless you get 10 more points now to go 70. Even 65 won't be enough as barely 1.5 months left and lag is 1 month 25 days and predicted to increase.
> 
> Your Proficient English might be a good thing, but first all those 65 pointers will get the NSW invite and then 60 pointers and so on. If they issue a lot of invite for 2613, you might have a chance. For now, try improve the English and get to 70 points.
> 
> 29 march is your deadline for last invite in 189 this year.


Thanks for the Information.

So is it like after march 29 there wont be anymore invite for 189, and it will resume in June 2017?

Also, if you can throw some light on 190 NSW sponsorship.

Thanks


----------



## matthew.roy (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello, can anyone please shed any light on my EOI and what are the potential scenarios? My EOI is 70 points for 189 class visa. Australian Computer Society has approved my experience and education, and has approved my 'Software Engineer' job classification. 

I submitted my EOI on March 18, 2017 and so does anyone think I have a reasonable chance of getting an invitation this year? Many thanks, Matthew


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

I have generated an EOI under 489 State and Territory, please let me know some link where any state is posting details of invitations issued for State and Territory (489).


----------

